# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Dillinger´s Forums-Zitatenschatz Mitte 2011 bis Ende 2011

## dillinger

Sätze aus Forumsbeiträgen mit für MICH hohem Unterhaltungswert (ab Mitte 2011)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, hast Du ein Problem mit der  Pharmaindustrie, und ich meine eins Deiner Ziele ist, Gleichgesinnte zu  finden, um den Frust abzubauen. (Knut Krüger)

Einen guten Rat möchte ich Ihnen noch mit auf den Weg geben: Bleiben Sie  bitte bei dem Glauben an die unbefleckte Empfängnis und dem Altruismus  in der Pharmaindustrie! (hans.z)

Wir diskutieren hier aber kein Wolkenkuckucksheim, sondern die medizinische Realität. ..
Manch einer hier scheint der Meinung zu sein, die Berater sollten  Schwerbetroffenen regelmäßig empfehlen, nach USA zu fliegen, um sich  dort behandeln zu lassen. Das ist jenseits jeglicher Realität. (RalfDM)

Gestern hörte ich von einem Arzt "Medizin ist immer Versuch + Irrtum !".
....... oh Gott - wie frustrierend ! (paul007)

Und dann, so blöde wie es klingt ,fehlt mir meine Morgenlatte, ich stehe früh auf und habe ne Weißwurst in der Hose.. (soom1963)

Des Tumors Kern. Den Krebsstammzellen auf der Spur. Sie sind mobil,  unsterblich und verbergen sich in den geschütztesten Nischen unseres  Körpers. Diese unreifen Tumorzellen entgehen den meisten Chemotherapien  und sorgen so dafür, dass der Krebs wiederkommt.
(Scinexx, Wissensmagazin, Aug.2011)

Habe gestern vom Doc nach dem CT als klugen Spruch mit auf dem Weg bekommen:
Es ist ja immer so, einem wird etwas genommen (Prostata)
und muß dafür etwas geben (evtl. Inkontinenz bzw. Impotenz) [wesoj55]

Prostatakrebs ist nur unzureichend erforscht. Wir sollten uns von  unserem Verstand und unserem Instinkt leiten lassen und auch bereit  sein, unsere Strategie zu ändern, wenn wir neue Erkenntnisse erlangen.  Was immer wir tun, wir bewegen uns im Halbdunkel. (Reinardo, Aug.2011)

Mit dieser Baustelle hatten wir mal so gar nicht gerechnet.... es war  nur eine Kontrolluntersuchung, die uns den Boden unter den Füssen  weggerissen hat. [sunny05 - Sept2011]

Die Prostata, des Mannes Drüse, dient den Spermien als Düse.
Doch will der Tumor sie zerfressen, liegt's im eigenen Ermessen,
Ob du lässt sie dir entfernen oder bestrahlen; gar mit Kernen?
Gehörst du zu den richtig Schlauen, die den Doktoren sehr misstrauen,
Bewahrst du dir deinen Humor. Und stirbst glücklich mit dem Tumor
Doch: Egal ob Raubtier oder Haustier, so leicht kriegst du das nicht raus hier.
Somit komm ich zu dem Schluss: Der Krebs macht einigen Verdruss. [wassermann signatur]

Danke für deine unüberlegten Wünsche!
Vielleicht überlegst du Forum-Aktivist mal, was du denn dazu beitragen  könntest, einen "eher kleinen Kreis" zu vergrössern, wenn es sich denn  um ein lohnenswertes Unterfangen handelt und der Kreis tatsächlich "eher  klein" ist, ja ?!? Anstatt sowas abzusondern und sich dann in  Erinnerungen auszulassen, die geraden denjenigen nun wirklich nichts  bringen, die einen ähnlichen Kampf führen wie diejenigen, die ihn  verloren haben. [RuStra an Harald_1933 7.Okt.2011)

Hey, ich bin total überwältigt, Heute Mittag geschrieben und schon so viele Reaktionen und Informationen!
Es ist ist ein gutes Gefühl nicht "alleine gelassen" zu sein mit seinem Problem,
VIELEN DANK! (canavar 9.Okt.2011)

Also selektieren und nur das nehmen, von dem man weiß oder annimmt, dass  es einem gut tut, wie z.B. Granatapfel, Reveratrol, Kurkumin, bei denen  eine hemmende Wirkung bewiesen ist. 
Es ist wie Roulette und ich als Laie möchte das hier Geschriebene nicht als Empfehlung verstanden wissen.
[JürgenS, 11.Okt.2011]

Wir wollen seinen Krebs ausrotten. Jetzt und für immer. Und dafür  braucht er 3 Jahre Hormontherapie. Mit ein bisschen Glück gibt's nämlich  danach gar keine Tumorzelle mehr die "hormonresistent" werden kann.
Das ist die beste Therapie in seiner Situation heute. Die beste Therapie  mit eben den meisten Nebenwirkungen auch. Take it or leave it.
Man feuert keine Salven hier ab. Das ist keine palliative Behandlung.  Man feuert die volle Breitseite. [Daniel Schmidt "Der  Strahlentherapeut", 20.Okt.2011 @Hans-J.]

Das einzige, was ich sagen darf: Nach der Lektüre des Beitrags von  Daniel Schmidt bin ich in meiner, allerdings höchst persönlichen und  damit subjektiven, Meinung bestärkt, es sei ein Glück für mich gewesen,  dass mir mein Urologe keine Operation vorschlagen wollte und konnte,  weil ich von Anfang an mit Metastasen "gesegnet" war. Ich hatte also nie  Sorgen wegen Inkontinenz, verlor aber natürlich die Potenz, was aber  weder meine Frau noch mich jemals belastete. Unsere Ehe ist auch ohne  Potenz nun mehr als 50 Jahre alt und keineswegs schlechter geworden  [Jürgvw, 21.Okt.2011 @helena]

Das ist es aber nicht, was in Planegg passierte. Hier traf sich auf  Initiative eines Privatarztes, der in der deutschen Prostataszene einen  Star-Status hat wie Mueller-Wohlfahrt vom FC Bayern eine elitaere, gut  betuchte Gruppe von Privatpatienten und Funktionaeren von  Selbsthilfeverbaenden mit Chefaerzten aus dem etablierten urologischen  und onkologischen Establishment.
Wer hier was bezahlt hat, will ich gar nicht eroertern. Die Kosten einer  Teilnahme waeren fuer Rentner mit Durchschnittseinkommen wahrscheinlich  nicht bezahlbar. Und hinsichtlich der Ergebnisse sind diese Treffen,  wie Wolfhard richtig vermerkt, "nicht geeignet, fuer den individuellen  Krankheitsfall eine Loesung anzubieten". Was sind sie denn dann? =  Marketing der Vortragsredner, Zukunftsmusik, bestenfalls Aufzeigen von  Behandlungswegen, die Kassenpatienten nicht zugaenglich sind. Unsere  Sorgen sind ganz andere.
Herzlichst, Reinardo [30.Okt.2011]

In unserer Situation haben wir oft nur die Wahl zwischen Pest und  Cholera, und da braucht man dann auch etwas Glück, Panik oder Mythen  sind schlechte Ratgeber. [Lowroad 7.Nov.2011]

...Bitte, hier lesen. Dann auch diesen Artikel. Und noch das und das und  das. ["Chefgoogler, Wikipäde* & Plaudertasche" König (der Links)  Harald1933 vunn de Palz 12Nov2011]
*Ein Wikipäde ist jemand, der alles glaubt, was ihm irgendein Fremder  erzählt, und auf Nachfrage als Beleg etwas liefert, was ihm irgendein  anderer Fremder erzählt hat.

Joh.BO => Harald1933 17.Nov2011
..Was mir bei dir auffällt Du interessierst Dich auffällig dafür was andere für ein Profil -Krankheitsbild -haben.
...

Wolfgang aus Berlin 17.Nov2011
...Man sollte von dieser Seite [EsoWatch] Abstand halten, da es schwer  ist, darin enthaltene Wahrheit und Dichtung auseinander zu halten. Das  Internet ist ein großer gefährlicher Sumpf. Darin kann man schnell  untergehen.

Der vermeintlich lokal begrenzte Tumor ist in Wirklichkeit eine Fiktion.  Der menschliche Körper ist ein komplexer biologischer Organismus. Er  ist von einem fein abgestimmten, geschlossenen Blut- und Lymphsystem  durchwoben, das in alle Körperregionen reicht. Er ist eben keine  mechanisch-physikalischer Konstruktion, in dem man beliebig Teile  herausnehmen oder ersetzen könnte. [hartmuth, 21.Nov2011]

...Nun mache ich einmal Statistik in Art der Frau Dr. Müller:
Von 100 % versterben 20 % an PK.
75 % werden übertherapiert
und 5 % rettet Frau Müller mit Hyperthermie. [Knut Krüger, 22.Nov2011]

Ich halte die Statistiken, die sagen Screening bringt keinen höheren  Nutzen als Schaden, nicht unbedingt für so daneben. Nur muß man wissen,  dass diese Position mit einer gehörigen Portion Zynismus durchwoben ist.  Man läßt einzelne hopps gehen, um andere vor Überdiagnose und  Übertherapie zu bewahren. Was statistisch wahr ist  ob diese Wahrheit  nun statistisch erzeugt oder authentisch ist  muß im Einzelfall noch  lange nicht gelten, und das ist entscheidend, denn der Einzelfall ist  mein Leben. Deshalb bin ich für Screening. Wer nicht will, braucht es ja  nicht zu machen. [hartmuth, 23.Nov2011]

Wir kennen leider alle, auch die Fachwelt da draußen, den Königsweg  nicht, um den Krebs zu heilen. Viele zusätzliche Interessen, die mit den  unsrigen nicht unbedingt übereinstimmen, haben einen erheblichen  Stellenwert. Nur der informierte Patient kann in einer  Organisationsform, z.B. dieser Selbsthilfegruppe, gemeinsam mit anderen  Betroffenen die wichtigen Interessen durchsetzen. Allein ist man  machtlos und einem Moloch ausgesetzt. [hans.z 24.Nov2011]

...Es waren für mich persönlich nur die urologischen Berater am Anfang  meiner PKH, die eine gewisse, heute für mich verständliche Hektik an den  Tag legten. Später, als inzwischen mündig gewordener Patient dank Hilfe  durch SHG-Prostatakrebs, verliefen die Gespräche bis zum heutigen Tage  moderater und waren erfüllt von spürbarer Hinwendung bei gezielt  gestellten Fragen. Ich habe nach mehr als 10 Jahren Beschäftigung mit  diesem verdammten Prostatakrebs, der einem so manche Nachtruhe geraubt  hat, Verständnis für diejenigen, die eben noch nicht alle Unwägbarkeiten  kennen gelernt haben und flugs bereit sind, etlichem Unausgegorenen  Glauben zu schenken. [Harald1933 24.Nov2011]

...Wenn man sich die unglaubliche Fülle an Studien näher anschaut,  könnte man fast zu der Schlussfolgerung kommen: Wissenschaftler werden  weiterforschen, nicht selten widersprüchliche Ergebnisse publizieren,  noch tiefer in die Materie eindringen und letztlich die Welt doch nicht  verstehen. Daher kehren wir zurück zu unseren einfachen  Lebensweisheiten: Vor allem zur Freude am Leben. Lachen (auch über sich  selbst) ist eine komplett kosten- und schmerzlose Therapie für Arzt und  Patienten. [Dr. med. Ludwig Manfred Jacob]

...Aus der tiefen Kluft zwischen theoretischen Erkenntnissen und  praktischer Umsetzbarkeit zum Vorteil von Patienten resultiert auch  meine tiefe Abneigung und Ablehnung von Vortragsveranstaltungen,  Kongressen und sog. Patiententagen. [Reinardo, 6.Dez2011]

...Immer daran denken - wir behandeln MENSCHEN und keine  Nachkommastellen von Laborwerten! Die Laborwerte sind immer nur  HILFSMITTEL zur Beurteilung der Gesamtsituation [Urologe fs, 7.Dez2011]

...Also heißt die Mindesttherapie: Fast keine Kohlenhydrate plus  Rechtsmilchsäure! Dies würde, folgt man diesen Ansätzen, für die  immerhin jahrzehntelange Erfahrungen vorliegen, zur Auflösung des Tumors  und "Reinigung" des Gewebes führen. [Wolfgang aus Berlin, 8.Dez2011]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Viel Spaß beim Lesen!
Allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest 2011 und einen guten Start ins Neue Jahr 2012

dillinger

----------


## dillinger

Sätze aus Forumsbeiträgen mit für MICH hohem Unterhaltungswert (Dezember 2011)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
...Ich bin Zeit meines Lebens streng orthodox schulmedizinisch orientiert (gewesen). Das ist auch ein Grund, weshalb ich beispielsweise einen recht frühzeitigen PSA-Test habe. Ich habe mich schon immer für medizinische Themen interessiert. Als Ingenieur glaub(t)e ich an akademisches Wissen. Ich habe über Leute gelächelt, die in ihrer privaten Krankenversicherung einen Heilpraktikertarif hatten. Ich habe über Forumsteilnehmer geschmunzelt, die ihre Medizin beim Heilpraktiker testen lassen. Meiner Mutter habe ich vehement den Kauf einer magnetischen Matratze ausgeredet. Ich habe geglaubt, die Erkennung von Genen und Antigenen bringt die Lösungen. Ich habe gedacht, das Erkennen körperlicher Vorgänge bis ins letzte Detail bringt Fortschritt für Heilung. Ich habe geglaubt, Bestrahlung wäre sanfter zum Körper als eine RPE. Und so weiter. [Wolfgang aus Berlin, 11.Dez2011]

...Wir befinden uns in der prekären Situation, dass zwei gegensätzliche Systeme (Pharma- und Geräte-Industrie hier und GKV dort) einen erbitterten Kampf um die Töpfe führen. Zwischen diesen Blöcken werden die Patienten, die Ärzte und sogar mittlerweile die Apotheker zerrieben. [hans.z, 12.Dez2011]

Meine Kommentare gebe ich rein privat, es geschieht in meiner Freizeit und ist unentgeltlich - damit haben sie den gleichen Stellenwert als unterhielten wir uns auf der Straße oder ich schriebe es an eine Litfaßsäule. Sie entsprechen keinem traditionellem Arzt-Patienten-Verhältnis, insbesondere unterliegen derartige Online-Kommentare keiner Gewähr und sind nicht einklagbar. Ich hoffe, im Konstrukt dieses Forums hilft es trotzdem..;-) Grüße MS [M. Schostak, 13.Dez2011]
...Hut ab! vor dem Mut und der Kraftaufwendung, die mit der Lebens- und Ernährungsumstellung für die meisten wohl verbunden ist! Wer das im Kopf hinbekommt, sollte sich freuen. Leider kann ich bei "myprostate" nur sehr wenige Berichte zu AS finden, die diese Form der Therapie aufzeigen und Erfolge nachweisen. Und hier im Forum haben die schreibfreudigsten AS'ler wahrscheinlich gar keinen Prostatakrebs. Ich habe immer so meine Probleme, wenn mir der Blinde die Farben erklären will (siehe auch Thread zur "Penisverkürzung") - aber das kann ja jeder sehen, wie er will. Nimm es mir also bitte nicht übel, lieber Wolfgang! 
Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und guten Appetit bei der Gans ohne Kohlehydrate wünscht "wanderfreund" [Roland 14.Dez2011]

...Blinder Aktivismus allein führt nicht unbedingt zu mehr Erkenntnis oder zu längerem Leben, ich würde auch dringend empfehlen, Ergebnisse aus klinischen Studien abzuwarten [M Schostak, 14.Dez2011]

...Trotzdem möchte ich ironisch antworten: Ich weiß, dass ich mich hier in einem vorwiegend schulmedizinisch "angehauchtem" Forum bewege, wo einerseits "gefährliche" Mittel, wie Vitamine, mit Argusaugen beobachtet werden, aber andererseits die Entfernung eines "unwichtigen" Organs, die Anwendung "ungefährlicher" Strahlen und Körpergifte mit Demut angenommen werden. [Wolfgang aus Berlin, 14.Dez2011]

...Ich habe befürchtet, dass dieser Moment kommen würde, wo wir beide nicht derselben Meinung sein würden. Nun ist es soweit. [Der Strahlentherapeut Daniel Schmidt @M Schostak (Urologe, Direktor der urologischen Universitätsklinik Magdeburg), 15.Dez2011]

...Als ich Anfang dieses Jahres nach 15 monatiger Forumsauszeit zurückkam, durfte ich eine Fülle von Gemeinheiten und Niederträchtigkeiten über mich lesen, und mehr als 90 % waren aus der Feder von Harald_1933, und seine letzten Beiträge in diesem Thread "If you could have one wish what would you wish for?" steuern ins gleiche Fahrwasser.
Deshalb sage ich in aller Deutlichkeit
-Ich möchte mit Dir nichts zu tun haben!
Und es ist ganz simpel
-Lass mich einfach zufrieden!
[knut.krueger @ harald_1933, 16.Dez2011]

Deshalb möchte ich noch einmal, ungeordnet und sicher unvollständig, einige Punkte aufzählen, die dazu führen, dass nicht zwangsläufig die Meinung erfolgreich ist, die der Wahrheit am nächsten kommt. Häufig bauen sich die neuen Irrtümer auf den alten auf.
- Gruppeninteressen, Ständeorganisationen, politische Interessen, Filz,
- Glaubensfragen,
- Eitelkeit, Animositäten, Niedertracht, Missgunst, Neid
- geistiger Stillstand im Alter und damit Festhalten an Irrtümern oder veralteten Erkenntnissen (Universitätsprofessoren, Chefärzte, Politiker, Klerus)
- finanzielles Interesse, Profitstreben, finanzielle Abhängigkeit (z.B. Drittmittelbeschaffung, oder persönlich),
- unterschiedlicher Charakter der Protagonisten (Wichtigtuer, Alpha-Persönlichkeiten, Ruhige, Bescheidene usw.)
- Einmischung von nicht medizinischen Experten (Politik, Kirchen, Versicherungen)
Ebenfalls problematisch sind
- falsch angelegte Studien (hier gibt es extrem viele Fehlerquellen)
- Verschweigen von nicht zum Wunschergebnis passenden Studien/Teilstudien in der Fachpresse
- Interpretation von Studien im eigenen Interesse
- Unterdrückung von nicht zum Wunschergebnis passender Studien
- Unterdrückung nicht in Messreihen passender Daten
- Fälschung (Verschieben, Ergänzen) einzelner Daten in den Messreihen
- Fälschung von Studien
- statistisch verschleierte Auswertung durch Verwendung relativer anstatt absoluter Prozente
- manipulative Gestaltung vergleichender Studien

Beispiel
1. Mittel 10 Wochen durchschnittlicher Überlebenszeitgewinn
2. Mittel 12 Wochen Überlebenszeitgewinn
ausgewiesener Nutzen 20 %. Nutzen für den Patienten "Null" plus Nebenwirkungen
Wer das alles im Auge behält, kann vieles relativieren. Die Wahrheit ist nur die Natur selbst. [Wolfgang aus Berlin, 17.Dez2011]

...Im Januar werde ich bei allerbester Allgemeingesundheit 59 Jahre alt. Mein PSA liegt derzeitig bei 11,27 ng/ml. Der Anstieg ist bisher linear und betrug in den letzten 10 Jahren 9 ng/ml. Mit 70 bin ich, bei gleichbleibender Entwicklung, bei 20 ng/ml angelangt. Dann hätte ich als über 70-jähriger wieder Luft bis PSA 50 ng/ml. Bei linearer (siehe logarithmische Darstellung bei myprostate.eu) Entwicklung -ich tue alles dafür- hätte ich dann wieder Zeit bis ich 100 Jahre alt bin. Danach wird man weiter sehen. Bekanntermaßen (siehe Thread Anti-Aging und Prävention), versuche ich mein Leben, bei guter! Gesundheit, ein klein wenig zu verlängern. ...[Wolfgang aus Berlin, 19.Dez2011]

...ein Unterforum mehr wird das Problem nicht lösen, dass immer wieder neue threads falsch platziert werden, sondern den dafür schon gegebenen Möglichkeiten nur eine weitere hinzufügen. Wer definiert denn, was ein "Spezial-" oder ein "wissenschaftliches" Thema ist?
Gruß, Ralf [RalfDm, 19.Dez2011]

...Die einen begreifen Krebs als einen chronisch fortschreitenden, den ganzen Körper betreffenden Prozess, der, wenn er nicht aufgehalten wird, letztlich den als Symptom erkennbaren Tumor bzw. andere Fehler (Blutkrebs) bildet. Forscher betrachten somit die schrittweise Verschlechterung der Zellatmung, bis hin zur dauerhaften, nicht reversiblen Energiegewinnung der Zelle, durch Vergärung von Glukose, als Ursache des Krebses. Diese Verschlechterung könne, je nach Fortschritt, wieder rückgängig gemacht werden. Der Körper muss vorrangig als ganzes behandelt, also die Ursachen beseitigt werden.
Die anderen begreifen den Krebs als das Ergebnis einer lokalen Entwicklung in einem Organ des Körpers, ausgelöst durch eine vorher kürzer oder länger ruhende Ursache oder ein Ereignis. Die Entwicklung der Zelle zur Vergärung und spätere Entstehung, beispielsweise eines Tumors könne nicht rückgängig gemacht werden. Der Krebs muss am Ort seines Auftretens bekämpft werden. Dies entspricht der ursprünglichen Interpretation von Warburg, wie die auf Vergärung umgeschalteten Krebszellen einzuschätzen wären. Otto Warburg war ein vehementer Verfechter der Strahlentherapie (zitiert nach Kuhl)... [Wolfgang aus Berlin, 20.Dez2011]

..wieder wird eine sehr vielversprechende Sau durchs Prostataszenendorf getrieben. Es scheint aber noch ein kleineres Ferkelchen zu sein, aber mit großen Hoffnungen für ein großes Wachstum.
"Ein von Knochenzellen produziertes Protein verhindert, dass aus Krebsstammzellen neue Tumoren entstehen"... [cligensa, 20.Dez2011]

...Deshalb möchte ich einmal in der Rolle des Advocatus Diaboli provozierend einige Fragen stellen, damit Deine Intention bei dem thematischen Umfang nicht auf der Strecke bleibt...
Vorschlag:
Unter dem von Dir gewählten Oberbegriff >Schach dem Krebs< könnte man die zwar letztlich zusammengehörenden Themen entsprechend ihrer Sachbezogenheit getrennt diskutieren und bei Bedarf in Teilbereichen zusammenführen.
Die Übersichtlichkeit der Threads bliebe möglicherweise eher erhalten, als bei der Diskussion aller Themen in einem Thread...
Wie gesagt, ich würde diese Diskussion in allen Facetten begrüßen, sehe allerdings die Gefahr einer Überfrachtung und Versandung in nur einem Thread...[hans.z @ Wolfgang aus Berlin, 21.Dez2011]
Das unwürdige Verfahren gegen Frau Bach und die mediale Vorverurteilung habe ich mit tiefster Bestürzung verfolgt. Es glich mE von Anfang an einer Hexenjagd im Sinne mittelalterlicher Inquisition. Hier wurden wohl Prozessbeteiligte (Staatsanwaltschaft, Gutachter, Richter usw.), die über keinerlei Erfahrungen in onkologischen Notsituationen im Finalstadium verfügen, selbst zu Tätern.

Bezeichnend und entlarvend ist allerdings, wer dieses Verfahren überhaupt angestoßen hat. Wer das Geschehen im Gesundheitswesen ständig verfolgt und die Machtbestrebungen der Kassen registriert, hat auch zur Kenntnis nehmen müssen, dass die Ärzteschaft immer stärker in ihren Entscheidungen, insbesondere den therapeutischen, eingeschränkt wird. Die Therapiefreiheit des Arztes existiert tatsächlich nur noch auf dem Papier. Ein Arzt darf eigentlich nicht mehr nach seiner Ausbildung und Erfahrung, sondern nur noch nach den Vorgaben der Kassen und den entsprechenden Leitlinien therapieren. Weicht er davon ab, riskiert er einen existenzgefährdenden Regress oder läuft Gefahr, auf Schadensersatz verklagt zu werden, weil er sich nicht an irgendeine Leitlinie gehalten hat, obwohl Leitlinien eben nicht verbindlich sind.
Das Ganze riecht mir tatsächlich schon nach therapeutischer Gleichschaltung!... Es stellt sich hier die Frage, wie kann man die Machtkonzentration zweier gegenläufigen, jedoch auch stützenden und sich selbst bedingenden Systeme  hier Industrie und da GKV  wirkungsvoll im Interesse der Patienten, Versicherten und der Allgemeinheit beschneiden.
Was die Ärzteschaft, insbesondere Onkologie und Palliativmedizin, im Fall Bach abgeliefert hat, empfand ich als Armutszeugnis. Aber so weit sind wir schon wieder. Keiner traut sich, Wahrheiten auszusprechen, aus Angst vor finanziellen Repressalien oder durch Fremd-Outing im System.  [hans.z @ RuStra 21.Dez2011]

Hallo Hans,
da stehen wir hier in der Forums-"Arbeit" wieder da, wo wir spätestens seit dem Zusammenlegen der beiden Foren damals immer wieder stehen:
Es fehlen a)eine Redaktion, die sichtet, recherchiert und ordnet und b) eine online-Struktur, in die die interessanten Infos aufgenommen werden könnten.
Selbst wenn man sich eine Redaktion vorstellt: Wie das Problem der Privatisierung von Wissenschaft umgehen? Wie das ständige Bezahl-System für Wissen aushebeln?
Immerhin gibts dieses Forum. Immerhin kann hier nach wie vor vieles hineinkommen und das auch auf gutem Niveau.
Selbst wenn eine bessere Struktuierung hier und anderswo möglich wäre und auch entstehen würde, gibts das noch viel grössere Problem, für wen das gut sein soll und was wer damit anfängt? Solcherlei ambitioniertes Info-Vorhaben (gesundheitsinformation.de ist das Projekt des IQWIG, mit dem Etikett "unabhängig, objektiv, geprüft" - OHO !) kann nur ein politisches sein, denn "objektiv" falsche Vorstellungen von der Realität zerstören nicht nur unser Wirtschaftssystem (wenn ich mir den politischen Niedergang in der Euro-Zone unter Merkotzy-Führung ansehe), sie zerstören auch Leben und Lebensqualität von Patienten. Deswegen muss an der Spähre der Information angeknüpft werden. [RuStra @ hans.z 21.Dez2011]

Nein, wenn ich mir, sozusagen Wunschpunsch zum Jahreswechsel, was für die Begrenzung von "Machtkonzentrationen" in der heutigen Welt erhoffen sollte, dann eher von den diversen "occupy"-Ansätzen im Sinne einer massiven Ausweitung: Wenn beispielsweise dieses politische Zentrum europäischer Zerstörung (soeben sehe sich, dass Reinardo sich Sorgen um Spanien macht), das nun zum wiederholten Male sich in Berlin befindet, nicht endlich "besetzt" und der ganze neoklassisch/neoliberale Wahnsinn beendet wird, sehe ich weder Licht am Horizont für die Zukunft generell und erst recht nicht für die Sozialsysteme. Im Gesundheitssystem, erst recht nicht in der eher betulichen Selbsthilfeszene, wird der Umschwung nicht beginnen können. [RuStra @ hans.z 21.Dez2011]

Den Krebs des Faschismus kannst Du nicht mehr herbeischwätzen. Die Europäische Union ist eine hervorragende Therapie gegen Micrometastasen wie Dich.  [Hvielemi @ reinardo 21.Dez2011]

Wer sich der Gesundheitsinformationen im Internet bedient, hat es schwer, Fakten von Fiktionen zu trennen, schreiben Lawrentschuk und seine Arbeitsgruppe in ihrem Fazit. Sie fordern die Onkologen und andere Ärzte auf, ihre Patienten auf verlässliche Internetseiten hinzuweisen und dabei Instrumente wie die von HON (www.hon.ch) zur Verfügung gestellten zu benutzen[Samy, 22.Dez2011]

Ich freue mich auf weitere Erkenntnisse. Aber, bitte nicht vergessen, *wie* rechtsdrehende Milchsäure wirkt *ist egal*. *Dass sie wirkt*, ist seit Jahrzehnten *bekannt.* Sie ist *ein* Bestandteil von Therapieansätzen.Von der Schulmedizin geleugnet und verunglimpft.
P.S.: Weil in ein paar Tagen Weihnachten ist, sollte man die frohe Botschaft vielleicht durch ein Hoffnung machendes Zitat aus einem Buch ergänzen. Welches, möchte ich erst mal nicht sagen. Manch einer wird es haben und kennt den Inhalt.
"Bei Tumoren in Prostata oder in der Brust erfolgt die Tumorauflösung bzw. Ausscheidung oft innerhalb von wenigen Wochen. Auch _nach_ der zytostatischen Behandlung und bei Vorliegen von Metastasen ist Hilfe möglich." [Wolfgang aus Berlin 22.Dez2011]
Medizinisches Fachwissen kann man sich in Teilbereichen aneigenen und durchaus auch fundierter und aktueller halten als so mancher mit Doktoren- oder Professorentitel, v.a. wenn diese in Ihrem Praxisbetrieb wenig Zeit für Weiterbildung finden oder sich hochmütig über Kritik und abweichende Sichtweisen stellen. Zumal für einen akademisch Gebildeten besteht nicht unbedingt ein unüberbrückbarer Graben zum medizinischen Fachbereich, der dem Laien für immer verschlossen bleiben müßte. Mediziner sind keine Halbgötter mit unerreichbarem Fachwissen. Leider sind sie das für viele Patienten und leider wollen auch nicht wenige Mediziner das so und keine selbstbestimmten Patienten.
Es ist unseren Fachärzten *hier im Forum hoch anzurechnen,* wenn sie hier mit uns sprechen, zur Klärung beitragen und vor allem auch aus Ihrem Erfahrungshintergrund berichten können. Ich lerne gerne aus ihren Beiträgen, muß jedoch nicht alles kritiklos übernehmen, denn ich habe verdammt viel gelesen und schlau gemacht über den Prostatakrebs wie viele andere hier auch. Bei unserer Krankheit gibt es Statistiken und Erfahrungen und es gibt den Einzelfall. Der kann immer jenseits des Vermuteten liegen. Deshalb gibt es auch keine absoluten Wahrheiten, die jemand vertreten müßte, und deshalb kann man auch unterschiedliche Standpunkte austauschen, im gegenseitigen Respekt, ob mit oder ohne Titel, so wie es auch unterschiedliche Standpunkte gibt unter den Medizinern selbst.
Auf unsere dringendsten Fragen wissen ohnehin auch die Mediziner keine Antwort. [hartmuth 22.Dez2011]

Nach 2 Jahren intensiven Lesens im Diskussionsforum des Bundesverbandes der Prostatakrebsselbsthilfegruppen (BPS), habe ich nun herausgefunden, warum ich Prostatakrebs habe: Weil ich eine Prostata hatte! Ich weiß aber auch, dass ich keinen Gebärmutterhalskrebs bekommen werde  weil ich keine Gebärmutter habe! Nach allen Zelldiskussionen gehört der Krebs für mich zum Leben, wie der Tod. Zellwachstum, Zellteilung und Zellsterben sind die Grundlagen unserer Existenz. Irgendein kluger Kopf hat einmal gesagt: Das Leben ist lebensgefährlich! und es hat den Anschein, dass es mit zunehmenden Alter immer gefährlicher wird. Überlebt hat noch keiner. Die Ursachen für Krebserkrankungen sind so komplex, dass sie wohl nie in vollem Umfang erkannt und beseitigt werden können. Mir ist bewusst, dass ich mit der Therapiewahl Bestrahlung als 2. Schritt, vielleicht versucht habe, den Teufel mit dem Beelzebub auszutreiben und irgendwann einen Strahlenkrebs zu bekommen. Aber, wann ist irgendwann. Mir ist es Wurscht!!! Ich lebe und genieße *heute und jetzt,* denn morgen ist heute schon gestern!
Meine Überzeugung:
*Nicht das Schicksal bestimmt das Sein - die Umwelt im weitesten Sinne und wie der Einzelne sich darin verhält, bestimmt darüber!* [wanderfreund, 24.Dez2011]

Die *Säulen dieser Krebsbehandlungen*, natürlich auch *Vorbeugung und Nachsorge* sind:
Spezielle, *ungesättigte Fettsäuren*, wie Linolen und Linolsäure aus dem Leinöl. Die Erklärung dazu gibt Frau Dr. Budwig ab. Dazu später ein Beitrag. (Möglicherweise erst nach meinem Urlaub im April, weil es nicht ganz einfach ist, dass verständlich darzustellen. Aber vielleicht, kann das jemand anders besser als ich?)
Ergänzend MTC-Fette (mittelkettige Triglyceride, Kokosfett), speziell zur gesunden Energiegewinnung. Siehe auch pdf-Artikel der Uni Münster.
Gabe von *L(+) Milchsäure*, rechtsdrehend. Bisher habe ich mindestens zwei Erklärungsmodelle gefunden, eins von Frau Dr. Fryda und ein anderes bei Dr. Jacobs. Das dritte finde ich derzeit nicht wieder.
*Reduktion der Kohlenhydrate*, speziell der denaturierten wie Brot (Ausnahme nach Kuhl natursauer Vollkorn-Biobrot) und Zucker. Nimmt man das ernst, siehe auch Uni Münster, muss man _genau_ zählen, _grammgenau_. Erlaubt ist 1 Gramm Kohlenhydrate pro Kilogramm Körpergewicht. Den Erfolg misst man mit Teststreifen aus der Apotheke, die für Diabetiker gedacht sind. Bei so wenig Kohlenhydraten bleiben nur Gemüse, Nüsse und etwas Obst, wie Beeren, aber keine Bananen oder ähnlich, übrig. Aus dieser Pflanzennahrung kommen die lebensnotwendigen Enzyme, Vitamine & Co.
Gesunde *Eiweiße*, besonders aus Quark und Yogurt (enthalten auch Milchsäure). Eiweiße sind die Bausteine des Lebens.
Ich mache das verschärft seit 7 Wochen. Mir geht es so gut wie seit Jahren nicht. Die Ausdauer- und Muskelleistung sind gestiegen, Schlaf nur noch 6 Stunden, Gewicht niedrig und extrem konstant, sämtliche Gliederschmerzen sind weg, gute Laune.
Ich denke, mit diesem freiwilligen Verzicht, verbunden mit Hoffnung, werde ich frohe Weihnachten erleben, die ich auch allen anderen Wünsche. [Wolfgang aus Berlin 24.Dez2011]

Hvielemi hat Recht, aber trotzden sei mir an dieser Stelle ein Nachsatz zu Deinem Beitrag gestattet: Das deutsche System (nicht nur das Sozialsystem) würde wohl noch schneller zusammenbrechen, wenn die 20 Millionen Rentner, so, wie Du, einen Teil ihres in Deutschland verdienten bzw. erhaltenen Geldes in Spanien ausgeben würden und in Polen billige Medikamente einkauften. Spanien wäre dann wohl auch kein Wackelkandidat mehr in Sachen Finanzen in der gegenwärtigen Krise.
Nicht bös gemeint am Heiligabend, aber bei manchen Darstellungen, kann ich einfach nicht still halten[wanderfreund @reinardo 24.Dez2011]

Ich rate Nichtmedizinern eindringlich davon ab, das PSA kochrezeptartig zu verwenden. (.....denn das allein macht noch keinen guten Koch).
Das Thema ist sehr komplex und weitere PSA-Spezialitäten wie freies PSA, PSA-Dichte (inkl. Innen- und Außendrüse), komplexiertes PSA, PSA-Velocity u.v.m. machen es noch komplizierter.
Für (gute) Urologen ist es keineswegs eine Bauchentscheidung, sondern eine komplizierte Abwägung zwischen vermeintlichem Nutzen (der Diagnose) und möglichem Schaden. Diese Abwägung basiert auf vielen Puzzleteilen und nicht zuletzt meistens auch viel Erfahrung [M.Schostak 1.Jan2012]

----------


## wanderfreund

*Fleißarbeit!*

Ein netter Beitrag für Lesefaule und solche, die nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen. Für mich haben Dillingers Beiträge meist einen hohen Unterhaltungswert, was auch die musikalische Umrahmung betrifft. Wenn jetzt noch die Bereitschaft zu statistischen Angaben bei "myprostate.eu" vorhanden wäre, dann fände nicht nur bestimmt ich das gut. Das Profil zeigt zwar auch vieles an, ersetzt aber die gute Vergleichbarkeit und Analysemöglichkeit der Erfahrungsberichte nicht! Nichts für ungut, aber wir sind hier in der Plauderecke und hier sind die PERSÖNLICHEN Meinungen allgemeiner Art am Besten aufgehoben.
Lieber Dillinger (Schade, dass Dein "Namensgeber" ein so unrühmliches Ende fand), sei bitte weiter so fleißig und ecke ruhig auch einmal mit einer Meinungsäußerung an. So bleibt es auch im Forum interssant!

Alles Gute weiterhin

"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## dillinger

Kuckstu hier, Roland
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=172

nachträglich noch ein Gutes Neues Jahr!

gruss, dillinger

----------


## wanderfreund

*'tschuldigung*,

war wohl etwas oberflächlich formuliert. Ich meinte eigentlich diese Seite, weil in den Berichten nach 2009 nichts mehr über PSA-Werte vermerkt ist. Danke für die guten Wünsche zum Neuen Jahr. Gutes können wir alle gebrauchen! Die vielen Wünsche für ein "Gesundes Neues Jahr!" haben in der Vergangenheit bei mir nichts genutzt, denn es kamen immer neue Erkrankungen dazu und es scheint so weiter zu gehen.

Gruß
"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## dillinger

Sätze aus Forumsbeiträgen mit für MICH hohem Unterhaltungswert (Jan2012)

Abschließend möchte ich noch betonen, dass mir die Beiträge in diesem Forum sehr viel gebracht haben. Ich gehe heute davon aus, dass meine Erkrankung mit dem im Jahre 2006 erstmals festgestellten PSA-Wert von 9,9 und die geradezu dramatische Beurteilung dieses Wertes durch den Urologen, bei dem ich damals in Behandlung war, ohne dieses Forum einen ganz anderen Verlauf genommen hätte. Heute bin ich der Überzeugung, ich habe nichts grundsätzlich falsch gemacht, vor allen Dingen habe nichts überstürzt. Dafür möchte ich mich bei allen, die Beiträge in dieses Forum gestellt haben, herzlich bedanken. 
Man muss sich zurückhalten, bei unserer Erkrankung anderen Betroffenen gute Ratschläge zu geben, jeder muss seinen eigenen Weg finden, was schwierig genug ist, ich hoffe aber, dass auch meine Beiträge für den einen oder anderen hilfreich sind. [Hendrik40, 7.Jan2012]

Ich selbst habe in Berlin eine Reihe von Forschungsprojekten gemacht und mache sie jetzt weiter in Magdeburg, die Details der Interaktion von Androgenen am Androgenrezeptor und den Androgenesponsiblen Elementen verschiedener Gene untersuchen. Da kommen teilweise gegensätzliche Dinge heraus. Die 2 letzten Jahre (Stichwort "Androgenneosynthese in der Zelle bei Kastrationsresistenz") haben aus meiner Sicht gezeigt, wie wenig wir wirklich über diese Mechanismen wissen. 
Für mich ein wichtiger Punkt ist der Unterschied von Gewebeskonzentration und Blutkonzentration. Es gibt so gut wie keine Arbeiten, die tatsächlich T oder DHT im Gewebe untersuchen (Ich gehe dem gerade mittels RT-PCR nach, mal sehen, ob ich jetzt was rausfinde;-))
Insofern sollten wir am besten weder die eine, noch die andere Annahme als in Stein gemeißelt annehmen und eine gewisse Portion Skepsis behalten.[M Schostak @ LowRoad, 8.Jan2012]

..man muss sagen der urologe ist ein rustikaler und immer für ein streitgespräch gut .... was nicht immer negativ ist,aber mein mann muss sich bei ihm aufgehoben fühlen.[muehli_01, 8.Jan2012]

Hallo Felix,
was sind Sie denn für ein Dogmatiker? Vielleicht schreiben Sie mal was in Ihr Profil ?! Dass man weiss, mit wem man es zu tun hat, ohne erst alle Beiträge lesen zu müssen.
Wenn sich die Arbeit unserer Selbsthilfegruppe auf "leitliniengerecht Arbeit" beschränken würde, könnten wir gleich den Laden dichtmachen. [RuStra @Felix*, 10.Jan2012]

Wer immer auch sich hinter Felix* versteckt war selbst wohl noch nie bei einem Urologen, der sehr wohl bereit ist, auch die Wünsche nach einer 3-fachen Hormonblockade zu erfüllen, egal, ob das Kind nun DHB oder DHB nach Leibowitz heißt. Eine Hormonblockade, egal in welcher Zusammensetzung, ist doch nichts, was grundsätzlich gegen die S3-Leitlinien gerichtet ist. Mir hat jedenfalls die DHB keinen nachhaltigen Schaden zugefügt, und sogar die Nebenwirkungen waren letztlich zu ertragen. Welcher Teufel, Felix*, reitet Sie, dass Sie - normal duzen wir uns hier - so eine große Show um die DHB abziehen? [Harald_1933 @Felix*, 10.Jan2012]

ich bin nur das sprachrohr...ein wenig schmunzeln ist doch erlaubt trotz der schwierigen situation,denn es ist wie es ist und wir versuchen das beste daraus zu machen. [muehli_01, 10.Jan2012]

Wieso fällt man jetzt über Felix* in dieser Weise her? Diese Kommentare widersprechen massiv der Idee eines Forums. Ich finde den Ton völlig unangemessen und beleidigend.
Jedem (egal ob Arzt oder Laie) sollte es gestattet sein, mehr oder weniger fundiert etwas gegen "Grundprinzipien" Mancher zu sagen, denn schließlich hat keiner die Wahrheit gepachtet. 
Ich fand die Kommentare meinem absichtlich provokativen Threat 4 gegenüber, z.B. von LowRoad gut und konstruktiv, so kann es Spaß machen, aus anderen Ansichten zu lernen. 
Ich steige aus.Grüße.MS [M Schostak, 10.Jan2012]

..Dies alles darf keinesfalls ein Grund sein, dass Sie hier aussteigen. Sie sind eine ausgesprochene Bereicherung des Forums, nicht nur weil Sie ein profilierter Fachmediziner sind, sondern weil Sie sich erfrischend undogmatisch und offen präsentiert haben und gleichzeitig hochqualifizierte und differenzierte Ratschläge erteilt haben. 
Sie würden durch einen Ausstieg eindeutig die Falschen bestrafen!! Also bleiben Sie bitte dabei!!!
Herzliche Grüße nach Magedeburg...Schorschel [Schorschel, 10.Jan2012]

Come on, Dr. Bob, du wirst doch ein paar potente Patienten finden, die das Geld haben und diesen Schritt mitgehen!? Deine DHB, die faktisch kaum Akzeptanz erfährt, kannst du dann tatsächlich vergessen und ein neuer Platinstandard stünde am Horizont!
Eine breite Anwendung von Abiraterone und MDV3100 wurde auch die Amortisation der Entwicklungskosten beschleunigen und eine extreme Verbilligung dieser Medikamente ermöglichen. So mancher Urologe der schneidenden und bestrahlenden Zunft wäre wohl mir einer solchen Entwicklung gar nicht einverstanden [hartmuth, 12.Jan2012]

Lieber Herr Schostak, ich finde es wie alle hier super, dass Sie es sich nocheinmal anders überlegt haben. Wir brauchen ihr Wissen und ihre Erfahrungen. Sie haben zu spüren bekommen, es geht bisweilen etwas rauh zu hier im Forum. Im gegenseitigen Respekt kann man sich immer wieder zusammenraufen. Allerdings: So wie mancher hier es sich wünscht, nämlich dass eine Kapazität wie Sie von uns als Laie in seinen Darlegungen kritisiert und hinterfragt werden darf, wird es auch zukünftig nicht sein. Alle von uns geäußerte Kritik ist nicht von Laien ausgedacht, sondern bezieht sich i.d.R. auf wissenschaftliche Aussagen von medizinischen Kollegen oder Studien, die das eine oder andere eben anders sehen. Für Sie heißt das, Sie werden das eine oder andere Mal wohl im Wind stehenIch denke, Ihre erfrischend lockere Art wird Sie das aushalten lassen, vor allen da Sie es verstehen, sich kommunikativ zu verhalten und auch mal selbstkritisch sagen können: Vielleicht ist dies auch anders Das finde ich persönlich äußerst sympathisch. Daran können sich viele ein Beispiel nehmen [hartmuth @m schostak 12.Jan2012]

Vielleicht sagt man in zehn Jahren: Mein Gott, warum habt ihr Euch das angetan, wie konntet ihr Euch die Chemo antun, mit ca. 30% Erfolgsaussichten.
Aber sag dieses einmal, einem Chemotherapierten mit 70 Jahren, bei dem die Chemo erfolgreich anschlug und er noch 10 Jahre damit umgehen konnte.
Oder einem 70 jährigen, der mit der DHB sich bis 80 oder mehr therapierte. Ich habe die LQ einmal außen vorgelassen.
Ich habe einen Arzt einmal beim weißen Kittel genommen und ihn mit Hand aufs Herz gefragt: Seine ehrliche Antwort:
Ich weiß nicht, was ich den Menschen alles antue, die Leben wollen und das alles erdulden müssen mit der Hoffnung auf die Medizin.
Ich weiß nicht, was ich in 10 oder 20 Jahren sagen soll, wenn der medizinische Fortschritt viele Therapien überrollt hat.
Diese Worte haben mich damals sehr, sehr erschüttert. Aber mir ist auch das Dilemma in dem die Ärzte stehen, bewußt geworden. [Hans-J. @hartmuth 13.Jan2012]

Großkliniken sind zum Teil Aktiengesellschaften, die Überschüsse erwirtschaften müssen. Die Spendengelder gehen als Außerordentliche Erträge in die Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung und erhöhen den Gewinn, der als Dividende dann den Aktionären zufließt. Du kannst ja spenden soviel Du willst, lieber Harald. Ich spende nicht. [Reinardo @Harald_1933, 22.Jan2012]

Je nun, jetzt "lebe ich mit Krebs", bin impotent und habe durch RPE und AHT ein Jahr eher mühsam durchgestanden statt gelebt, und jetzt schlag ich mich mit der Frage rum, wie weiter, weil der PSA (erwarteterweise) wieder steigt.
Ich wage, zu behaupten, bis heute wüsste ich ohne PSA-Tests nicht mal, dass da ein aggressiver Krebs in mir wächst. Und ich vermute, dass dies keinen Einfluss auf meine Lebensdauer, ja nicht mal auf die gemittelte Lebensqualität hätte.
Und dennoch: Hätte man mich einst sauber über die Implikationen des PSA-Tests aufgeklärt, hätt ich wohl zugestimmt, den Test durchzuführen, ich wäre also genau an derselben Stelle wie heute.
Das Problem ist, wie in vielen Dingen in unserem modernen Leben, die Machbarkeit.
Es braucht also einen bewussten Entscheid, wegzugucken, die Augen vor der Möglichkeit, einen Krebs in sich zu tragen, zu verschliessen, eine verfügbare Information zu verweigern.
Das stellt den 'modernen' Menschen vor eine Entscheidung, die für ihn im Grunde nicht tragbar ist: 
Er muss im noch gesunden Zustand abwägen, ob er sich dereinst in sein Schicksal fügen wolle, oder ob er gegebenenfalls bei ansteigendem PSA Jahre der Ungewissheit, der (Über?-)Therapien, der Einschränkungen in Kauf nehmen wolle mit der Aussicht, vielleicht doch an etwas anderem, womöglich etwas später sterben zu 'dürfen', als an Prostatakrebs.
Mein Fazit: Die Machbarkeit an sich ist das Problem, wie so oft, wenn Dinge machbar werden. Die Konsequenzen werden dem Einzelnen, aber auch der ganzen Gesellschaft erst im Ernstfall klar.
Homo Faber grüsst nach Fukushima [Hvielemi 22.Jan2012]

Ich hoffe auf ein paar hilfreiche Tips, und danke an den Administraor, der mich freigeschaltet hat, es tut gut darüber schreiben zu können.
und den Tränen ihren freien Lauf
danke fürs zulesen??? [Andrea, 27Jan2012]

Ihren Punkt kann ich gut verstehen. Allerdings ist das IHR Leben und damit auch IHRE Entscheidung, was für eine Behandlung Sie haben wollen. Die Zeiten, wo der Arzt dem Patienten gesagt hat, wo es lang geht, sind vorbei.
Patienten gehören heutzutage umfassend informiert, damit sie dann selber die Entscheidung für oder gegen eine Therapie eigenständig treffen können. [Daniel Schmidt @Hvielemi, 28.Jan.2012]

Ja, die umfassende Information schafft mir die Möglichkeit der Entscheidung. Dazu hab ich mich auch hier eingeloggt. Ihre Beiträge und jene von Prof. Schostak weiss ich sehr zu schätzen. 
Aber einfacher ist es nicht geworden mit all dieser Information.
Der Patient ist längst nicht mehr der "Erduldende", sondern kann, darf und muss mittlerweile seinen Krebs selbst managen. Nie möchte ich diese Rolle des selbstverantwortlichen Patienten aufgeben, doch auch bei der besten Information bleiben die Entscheide schwierig:
Ich habe ein Leben, das ist unteilbar. Ihre Zunft stellt mir Entscheidungsgrundlagen zur Vefügung, die in Wahrscheinlichkeiten von z.B. 3.7% Nebenwirkungen und 7.9% Lebensdauer und dergleichen Bruchstücke resultieren. 
Das ist keinesfalls ein Vorwurf, sondern ein Stossseufzer aus dem Gefühl der Überforderung heraus.
Doch ist dieses Gefühl wahrscheinlich so alt wie der Krebs an sich.
Entscheiden werde ich mich in jedem Fall, denn auch das resignierte Nichtstun wäre ein Entscheid. Die Folgen sind zwar in Wahrscheinlichkeiten zu berechnen, aber wie es anders gewesen wäre, wird im Dunkeln bleiben, denn das Leben läuft auf einen irreversiblen Zeitstrahl.
Deswegen reicht eine umfassende Information mir als Patienten nicht.
Ich will auch vertrauen können, sonst bleibt wohl dieses nagende Gefühl, das falsche getan zu haben. Dieses Nagen hab ich trotz des enttäuschenden Ausgang der RPE nicht, weil ich Dr. Egli vertraue. Und solches Vertrauen will ich finden für den kommenden Entscheid.
Nochmals besten Dank an die Ärzte hier im Forum für die Beratung! [Hvielemi, 28Jan2012]

Aber so ein Forum ist der Ort, um herauszufinden, was zu fragen sei.
Denn wenn man unvorbereitet in der Sprechstunde mit Fakten und Therapieempfehlungen konfrontiert wird, ist erst mal grosser Wirrwar im Hirn, und die Fragen kommen erst, wenn man sich mit einem Zettelchen für den nächsten Termin in der Hand verabschiedet. Wenn man dann anruft, ist der Doktor wieder im Spital am operieren ...[Hvielemi, 28Jan2012]

----------


## dillinger

Sätze aus Forumsbeiträgen mit für MICH hohem Unterhaltungswert (Feb2012)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Über das Projekt Radium-223 kann ich wieder mal nur herzhaft lachen! Allerdings mit Wut im Bauch. Wer bezahlt den Dr. Parker eigentlich und woher kommt das viele Geld für diese bisher doch recht unergiebigen Versuche? Unergiebig für die Gemeinde der schwer an Prostatakrebs Erkrankten, ergiebig hingegen offenbar für das Lockermachen von Forschungsgeldern.
Welch eine Dreistigkeit seitens Dr. Parker, ein Projekt anzupreisen, von dem man, wie im Interview zugegeben, man weder die Wirkungsweise kennt (". . . das ist die Theorie"), noch den optimalen Zeitpunkt der Verabreichung, noch den Zeitraum der Verabreichung, noch die Krankheitsentwicklung, auch keine Bildgebung ist da, noch weiss man, wie es wirken würde oder besser wirken könnte in Kombination mit Abiraterone und/oder Denosumab.
Lieber Lowroad und Harald. Merkt Ihr denn nicht, dass Ihr von Dr. Parker auf die Schippe genommen werdet? R a d i u m 2 2 3 i s t h e i s s e L u f t !! Mehr nicht. Nach 12 Monaten, wenn die Gelder geflossen sind, redet davon keiner mehr.
An schulmedizinischen Mitteln zur Verhinderung von Knochenmetastasen stehen Bisphosphonate und Denosumab zur Verfügung. Die Knochen hält man gesund, indem man sich weigert, unbegrenzt Hormontherapie zu machen. Knochen stärkt man durch Belastung, also Bewegung und leichtes Krafttraining. Metastasen verhindert man oder begrenzt das Wachstum durch gesunde Ernährung, Vitamin D, durch Stärkung (nicht Schwächung) des Immunsystems, das Krebszellen bekämpft.
Ich finde es abwegig und verdächtig, dass das ganze Forschungsbemühen sich auf Medikamente konzentriert für Krankheitszustände, wo ohnehin (abgesehen von Galgenfristen) nichts mehr zu retten ist, die Krankheitsphasen, in denen noch viel möglich ist, aber vernachlässigt. So beginnt das Interesse der Industrie und der die Richtung weisenden Ärzte erst beim kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs. Wäre ich Geldgeber, würde ich in den kommenden 30 Jahren nur Projekte fördern, die nach Wegen forschen, dass es dahin erst gar nicht kommt. [Reinardo @Lowroad & Harald_1933, 02Feb2012]

Hallo Ulla,
ich bin gestern bei einer Konferenz über Biotechnologie an der Berliner Charité gewesen. Innerhalb fast sieben Stunden haben 9 deutsche Biotechnologieunternehmen und ein paar Professoren berichtet und diskutiert.
Das Ergebnis ist und auch Aussage eines Professors, so lange wir leben, wird es aus diesen Technologien keinen interessanten Überlebensvorteil geben. Die Kosten pro Patient werden extrem steigen. Es ist fraglich, ob das jemand bezahlen möchte und kann.
Der gestrige Konferenztag über Biotechnologie hat in den Vorträgen, aber auch in den Diskussionsrunden, gezeigt, dass *vor* dem Entstehen von malignen Zellen eingesetzt werden muss. Beispiel Biotechnologie: Impfung gegen Gebärmutterhalskrebs, d.h. in dem Fall speziell Bekämpfung von Viren. Es ist eines der wenigen positiven Beispiele. Wenn Krebszellen entstanden sind, gibt es praktisch keine echten Ansatzpunkte mehr, weil Krebszellen zu schlau sind. Zitat Prof. Dietel: 99,99 % aller Patienten mit Metastasen werden daran sterben, auch noch in 20 Jahren. Ein anderer Teilnehmer bemerkte, die Krebszellen sind zu schlau, als dass wir sie entscheidend bekämpfen können, wenn sie erst einmal entstanden sind.
Somit bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, dass die offizielle schulmedizinische Krebstherapie seit 150 Jahren stark erfolglos ist. Auch die letzten Jahrzehnte habe keinen wesentlichen Fortschritt gebracht. Mein, bereits gelegentlich erwähnter Nachbar -der Zellforscher an der Charité- wollte mir zwar bei einem Gespräch vor zwei Tagen etwas anderes "einreden", konnte mich aber nicht überzeugen, weil der Milliardenaufwand im Verhältnis zu kleinen Fortschritten, sowie eine HPV-Impfung nicht ausreichend sind, um mich von der Effektivität der Krebs-Forschungs-Industrie zu überzeugen. Mein Nachbar wies noch auf den in der Wissenschaft stark verbreiteten Drang zu Daten-Fälschungen, auch groben, hin. Schließlich gäbe es einen enormen Verdrängungswettbewerb und jeder müsse seine Familie ernähren.
Als ich mit einer Teilnehmerin ins Gespräch kam und feststellte, dass, so lange sogar bei einem Krebskongress das Buffet aus denaturierter Nahrung, minderwertigen Fetten und Eiweißen, sowie leeren Kohlenhydraten besteht, sich am Krebsproblem sicher nichts ändern wird, meinte sie, es ginge vorrangig ums Geschäft, schließlich würden alle Anwesenden vom Krebs leben. So wäre auch deren Einstellung zu sich selbst, so dass ich mich wundern würde, wie viele in den Unternehmen Rauchen würden.
Weitere Auszüge aus den Notizen, die ich gemacht habe:
Es gibt derzeitig 500 Biotech-Unternehmen in Deutschland, davon 29 im Bereich der Onkologie. Von den deutschen Unternehmen gibt es kein zugelassenes Medikament. Keines dieser Unternehmen ist bei Prostatakrebs tätig.
Prof. Dr. Wilhelm: "Krebs ist in den meisten Fällen eine systemische und keine lokale Erkrankung"
Der Umsatz bei dendritischen Zellen in den USA beträgt bereits 15 Mio $ pro Monat.
Die Verbesserung der Überlebenszeit durch diese Medikamente beträgt derzeit meist ein paar Monate. Sie dürfen derzeitig nur _nach_ den klassischen Behandlungen getestet werden. Auch eine Behandlung würde andernfalls nicht bezahlt. Mein Kommentar: Darin sehe ich ein Problem. Zuerst muss der Patient erst einmal durch Bestrahlung und Chemo "kaputt" gemacht werden, dann soll die möglicherweise modernere, aber auf jeden Fall sehr häufig wesentlich weniger schädliche bis nebenwirkungsfreie, Behandlung einsetzen.
Die vielen Stunden lassen sich nicht in einem Beitrag wiedergeben. Insofern kann mein Beitrag das Thema nur kurz anreißen. Gruß Wolfgang [Wolfgang aus Berlin @Ulla, 03Feb2012]

Hallo Jürg. Danke für Deinen Hinweis, den ich mir durchgelesen habe. Aber auch Pubmed ist angewiesen auf Berichte, die ihnen von renommierten Wissenschaftlern und Institutionen zugeleitet werden zum Zwecke der Veröffentlichung. Das ist da nicht anders als bei deutschen Fachzeitschriften.
Nun verfolge ich das Geschehen schon mehr als 10 Jahre, seit meiner Erstdiagnose im Jahre 2001. Schon damals konnte man in der Fachliteratur reißerische Berichte über neue Medikamente lesen. Ich erinnere nur an den Wirbel um die Antiangiogenese und die dendritischen Zellen. Damals schrieb Christian Ligensa in seinen Beiträgen, dass einer der Gründe, weshalb er sich für die DHB und gegen eine radikale Therapie entschieden habe, das Warten und Hoffen auf neue Medikamente sei. Und was ist daraus geworden? Unsummen an Forschungsgeldern und Spendengeldern sind verbrannt worden, hüben und drüben, aber die Rolle all dieser neuen Medikamente ist eine periphere geblieben. Ich habe das Vertrauen verloren, hinterfrage daher die Motive solcher Veröffentlichungen. Gruß, Reinardo [Reinardo @jürgvw, 03Feb2012]

..Ihr habt mit der PSA-Messung das Tal der Ahnungslosen nun mal verlassen.
Auf Dauer nicht biopsieren würde nun heissen, in Angst zu leben, statt in Gewissheit.
Über die Konsequenzen der möglichen Diagnosen sollte sich Dein Mann aber im Klaren sein, bevor er die Untersuchung machen lässt.
Ich wünsch Euch einen auf Wissen und Vertrauen basierten Entscheid, Hvielemi [Hvielemi @ Gerhard Lothar, 08Feb2012]

..Gestern Blutabnahme und heute das Ergebnis: 0,05. Entwarnung für ein viertel Jahr.
Man muss es einfach nochmal sagen: Wo sucht man als Erstes Halt und Rat, hier im Forum!
Allen Freunden alles Gute. LG Günter [angst52, 09Feb2012]

Dies ist mein letztes "Statement" .
Ich werde mich nicht mehr in diesem Forum zu Wort melden. Zuviele "Selbstdarsteller", zuviele "Möchtegernmediziener". Zuviele unterschiedliche "Meinungen".
Aber ich werde aufmerksam weiterhin die Kommentare beobachten.
Allen Betroffenen wünsche ich die richtige Therapiewahl und ein langes Leben bei guter Lebensqualität. [Conobar, 11Feb2012]

..Ich finde sehr unangenehm den Orgasmus ohne richtige Erektion zu haben, es ist dann nur ein kurzes Muskelzucken, und ich frage mich dann ob ich ueberhaupt im Raum war als es passierte.. [juni1970, 15Feb2012]

Mein herzliches Beileid an Euch die Ihr gekämpft habt.
Ich werde auch bald gehen , und hoffe das es ein friedlicher Tod wird. [Berta56, 15Feb2012]

..Depressive Gefühle sind m.E. so kurz nach der Diagnose normal. Bei mir selbst schlichen sich seinerzeit sogar Suizidgedanken ein. Darüber kann ich heute nur lachen.. [georgie, 15Feb2012]

..Die Gratwanderung beginnt beim ersten 'vorsorglichen' PSA-Test:
Hat man sich mal auf die Schiene der Früherkennung begeben, gibt es kein Zurück mehr:
Ist der PSA bei zwei folgenden Messungen erhöht, setzt sich die Angst vor dem Krebs fest.
Dann auf weiterführende Diagnostik zu verzichten, führt unweigerlich zu dieser nagenden Angst, etwas zu verpassen, währende der Ahnungslose ohne PSA-Bestimmung Jahre fröhlich lebt, ohne zu ahnen, dass vielleicht ein Krebs in seiner Prostata und Umgebung ruht, wuchert oder gar wütet, je nach Gleason-score.
Das _können_ für den Ahnungslosen Jahre der hohen Lebensqualität sein, die der durch modernste Diagnostik und ggf. Therapien Wissende _nicht mehr erleben_ kann. Ob dem um seinen Krebs Wissenden die allenfalls gewonnene Lebenszeit den Verlust an Lebensqualität (Leben mit Wissen um Krebs, Therapie-Nebenwirkungen) ausgleicht, ist unbeantwortet.
Ebenso unbeantwortet bleibt die Frage, wie die mangels Diagnostik verpasste Heilung verkraftet werden könnte.
Ich bin nunmal den Weg der Biopsie gegangen - zum Glück wie 97.5% ohne Komplikationen - und schlag mich jetzt mit den Folgen der Therapie rum. Ist wohl richtig so für mich, muss aber nicht für jeden so sein. Hvielemi [Hvielemi, 16Feb2012]

..Nochmal Danke für die Liste und die gesamte Arbeit für dieses Forum, das mir dieses Gefühl des Alleineseins mit meinem Krebs genommen hat. [Hvielemi @RalfDm, 18Feb2012]

..Liebe Mitleser, meine Erkenntnisse entwickeln sich ständig weiter und ich passe meine Therapie neuem Wissen an. Das heißt, alles scheinbar Richtige wird stets infrage, und eventuell auch auf den Kopf, gestellt. Wichtig ist die regelmäßige Überlegung, ob etwas schaden könnte. Wenn ja, Vorsicht und überlegen. Wenn es nicht hilft, auch nicht schlimm, dann suche ich den nächsten Weg. Wenn die Suche beendet ist, hoffe ich 90 Jahre alt zu sein.. [Wolfgang aus Berlin, 19.Feb2012]

..Schon eine irre Geschichte:
Ich fühl mich gesund und setze mich mit einer Krankheit auseinander,
von der ich ohne diese abstrakten Zahlenwerte vielleicht noch überhaupt nichts wüsste. Carpe diem!
Hvielemi [Hvieliemi, 20Feb2012]

..Ich kann nichts mehr machen im Moment. Werde mich hier auch nun erst mal ausklinken, da ich mich sonst zu sehr verrückt mache und Panik ohne Ende bekomme, wenn ich lese, dass das alles umsonst gewesen sein soll, dass die Biopsie nichts aussagt über Krebs oder kein Krebs :-(. Hab halt einfach Angst um meinen Mann. Gruß Renate [Gerhard Lothar, 20Feb2012]

..Dieses Forum ist aber nicht da um jemanden an den Bart zu reden, sondern kontrovers über ein sonst todgeschwiegenes Thema zu diskutieren. Da gehören leiden auch mal unliebsame Aussagen dazu.
Wenn Dein Mann sein Vertrauen in seinen Urologen gefunden hat und ihm bedingungslos glaubt, dann ist es erst einmal der einfachste Weg. Aber bei allem geht es um ihn und ausschließlich nur um ihn!.. [tom aus lu, 20.Feb2012]

Liebe Renate, wahrscheinlich ist Dein Mann viel näher an der Wirklichkeit als jede Krebsangst.
Ganz entscheidend für ein weiteres Vorgehen ist das Alter Deines Mannes - ist er 47 oder 74 Jahre alt.
Im letzteren Bereich würde ich an seiner Stelle nur noch ab und zu (halbjährlich?) einen PSA-Test machen und diese Werte fein säuberlich in Spalten oder in einem Diagramm aufzeichnen. Von der statistischen Wahrscheinlichkeit her ist sogar Nichtstun und Vergessen ein sehr sinnvoller lebensfroher Umgang mit einer möglicherweise unbegründeten Sorge.
Ein einzelner PSA-Wert sollte niemals zu einer urologischen Maßnahme führen, auch nicht zu Biopsie, aber welcher Urologe mag seine Wahre schon unter dem Ladentisch halten, er will verkaufen.
Nur eine PSA-Entwicklung mit mehreren Zahlen und über einen längeren Zeitraum kann etwas mehr aussagen. Ältere Männer haben meist einen etwas höheren PSA-Wert und auch entzündliche Vorgänge selbst außerhalb der Prostata können dazu beitragen.
Kümmere Dich nicht zu sehr um die hier geäußerten persönlichen Meinungen verschiedener Ratschläger.
Wenn Dein Mann das nicht mag, was ich hier geschrieben habe, dann kümmere Dich selbst nicht um meine Meinung. Er ist wichtig und Eure Gemeinsamkeit.
Ich wünsche Euch einen frohen Frühling 2012 mit gesunder Ernährung und viel gemeinsamer :-) Bewegung. Christian [cligensa @Gerhard Lothar,21Feb2012]

Wenn überhaupt eine solche Hilfe und Maßnahmen der Ärzte und des BPS Sinn machen sollen, dann solltest Du ein Patient sein, der diese Hilfe dringend in Anspruch nehmen sollte. Wenn nicht Du, wer dann?
Vorher wird nicht gestorben! Basta! Ich wünsche Dir dass Du es schaffst, weiter zu leben. Liebe Grüße Christian [cligensa @Berta56,21Feb2012]

Sterben gehört zum Leben, wir Menschen haben ein Gefühl dafür wenn die Gewissheit des Todes der Hoffnung des Lebens folgt.
Das Thema ist sicherlich ethisch sehr problematisch. Aus meinen intensiv medizinischen Zeiten kenne ich immer noch den Grundsatz der zu erwartenden Lebensqualität. Dürfen wir todkranken Menschen nicht das Recht zugestehen in Würde zu sterben? Warum sollte ein Mensch Anstrengungen unternehmen sein Sterben ein oder zwei Monate hinauszuzögern?
Wenn ein Mensch sein Ende sieht, für sich keine Hoffnung mehr findet, wir Ihm aber immer wieder versuchen einzureden, du hast doch noch nicht alles unternommen, sind wir, die wir uns in dieser Situation nicht befinden, mehr als anmaßend?
Die noch so modernste Medizin kann kein Leben verlängern, ausschließlich erhalten. Die Frage ist nur um welchen Preis? Tom [tom aus lu, 21Feb2012]

..Die Frage ist auch, wenn es publik werden würde, dass vermeintlich gute Absichten, in diesem Fall eine Biopsie, eventuell mehr Schaden als Nutzen anrichtet, wäre die unangefochtene Akzeptanz einer Biopsie dann noch vorhanden? Oder anders gesagt, wer wollte sich dann noch einer Biopsie unterziehen wenn der Urologe gleich sagen würde aber als nächstes haben sie eventuell Dickdarmkrebs? Tom [tom aus lu, 21Feb2012]

Mit diesem Beitrag werde ich mich aber auch aus diesem Forum verabschieden. Es wäre mehr als anmaßend wenn ich als derzeit "Gesunder" in einem Forum weiter schreiben würde, das hauptsächlich dem Meinungsaustausch Erkrankter dienen soll. So bete ich auch zu Gott, das es trotz erblicher Vorbelastung, nie zu einer Erkrankung kommen sollte. Wenn der Zeitpunkt dann doch kommen wird weiß ich wenigstens, dass es hier in diesem Forum die Möglichkeit gibt sich umfassend zu informieren und den Trost zu erfahren "du bist nicht allein". Dieses Forum ist wie eine große Familie, hier wird gemeinsam diskutiert, geweint, gestritten, versöhnt aber vielleicht auch mal gelacht. Mein Respekt zollt den Admins und Machern, weiter so! [tom aus lu, 22Feb2012]

Was ist mit Chemotherapie? [Daniel Schmidt @paul007,22Feb2012]
Die Frage habe ich erwartet !
Nein - damit läuft nichts und wird nach Entscheidung meines Mannes zukünftig auch nichts laufen.
Zumindest ist das der augenblickliche Stand.
Bei dem Benefit - nein, dass muss man sich nicht antun.
Lieber ein paar Monate früher auf Reise gehen.
Da stehe ich auch dazu - wenngleich mir der Gedanke an den Tag sehr schwer fällt. Ulla [paul007 @Daniel Schmidt, 23Feb2012]

Auweia, Hartmut, Ulla, Andi, ist das alles kompliziert. Hoffentlich werde ich nie erfahren, ob ich von hypoxischen Arealen in soliden Tumoren betroffen bin. Sei es drum; zunaechst einmal geniesse ich noch das Leben mit allem Drum und Dran. Gruss aus Saigon. [Harald_1933, 25Feb2012]

Was meinen Sie mit jetziger Zeitpunkt ?
Wenn nicht jetzt - wann dann ?
Und warum erst dann - und nicht jetzt ?
Oder vielleicht - warum überhaupt ?
Fragen über Fragen !
Ulla [paul007 @Daniel Schmidt, 26Feb2012]

*..Krebs:Zu pessimistisch* _test_ 12/2002
Die Überlebensraten von Krebspatienten liegen nach Berechnungen des Heidelberger Mediziners Hermann Brenner höher als angenommen. Die Prognosen, die Ärzte Patienten mitteilen, fallen wohl oft zu pessimistisch aus  durch veraltete Daten, die medizinische Fortschritte der letzten Jahre nicht berücksichtigen.
Mehr als die Hälfte aller Krebskranken ist 15 bis 20 Jahre nach der Diagnose noch am Leben. Das ist das Ergebnis einer Studie, die Brenner im britischen Fachblatt Lancet veröffentlichte. Er wertete die Daten von 24 Millionen Menschen aus den Jahren 1973 bis 1998 aus. Demnach haben Schilddrüsen- und Hodenkrebspatienten eine fast 90-prozentige Überlebenschance für die ersten 20 Jahre nach der Diagnose. Bei Haut- und *Prostatakrebs liegt diese Rate bei mehr als 80 Prozent,* bei Blasenkrebs bei knapp 70 Prozent. Die Diagnose Brustkrebs überleben 65 Prozent der Patientinnen mindestens 20 Jahre. Bei Gebärmutterhalskrebs sind es noch 60, bei Dickdarm-, Eierstock- und Nierenkrebs rund 50 Prozent. Die Überlebensraten könnten, so hofft Brenner, Ärzten und Patienten helfen, sich von der Diagnose Krebs nicht entmutigen zu lassen. Christian (L) [cligensa, 26Feb2012]

..Fragen über Fragen !
In der Tat. Vielleicht sollten Sie sich aber auch weniger Fragen stellen und die Zeit, die bleibt, mit ihrem Partner geniessen. Es ist leider so, wie es ist. Viele Optionen bleiben leider nicht übrig. [Daniel Schmidt @paul007,27Feb2012]

.... in memory + 26.02.2010 !
Lieber Konrad, wo auch immer Du bist, wir hier im Forum mühen uns noch immer ab mit neuen Erkenntnissen ! Es gibt wohl in der Zwischenzeit einige neue - Du würdest sagen - "Keulen" aber das wars schon. Ich kann es noch immer nicht begreifen, dass es dann doch so schnell mit Deinem Abschied ging. Ich vermisse auch nach 2 Jahren noch unsere Telefonate. LG in Deine neue Welt !
Ulla [paul007, 26Feb2012]

 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hallo, Ich würde vermutlich bei maximal 50 Gy bleiben (etwa 5-5,5 Wochen Behandlungszeit). Es wird eine Menge Dünndarm im Bestrahlungsvolumen sein und an den Nieren muss man auch vorbei. 

Ich habe in einem anderen Forum gesehen, dass eine Frau auch an paraaortalen Lymphknoten bestrahlt wurde.
Link dazu - lesen Sie bitte gleich am Anfang bei "nikita1":
http://www.krebs-kompass.de/showthread.php?t=45763
Im gesamten Thread ist nichts von dramatischen Nebenwirkungen zu lesen und die Frau lebt noch immer.
Wie könnte man denn den Dünndarm und die Nieren sodann konsequent umgehen ?

1. Beschwerden bestehen aufgrund der LK-Metastasen keine, die durch eine Bestrahlung weniger werden. 
Es gibt keinerlei Beschwerden - jetzt - ohne die Bestrahlung. ( Es hämmert nur im Kopf mit diesem PET-CT Befund.)
Und nach einer Bestrahlung - na da sollte es natürlich auch keine Beschwerden geben !

3. Das Überleben ist nicht durch diese LK-Metastasen bestimmt. An LK-Metastasen stirbt man nicht. 
Warum nicht ?
Wenn diese Monster in die Arterie wachsen, kann dann nicht die Blutversorgung unterbunden werden ?

Die Indikationsstellung zur Bestrahlung dieser LK-Metastasen wäre meines Erachtens zu diesem Zeitpunkt unseriös. 
Offensichtlich sind wir nur in unseriöser Behandlung.
Das fing schon an mit der OP.
Ich darf Ihnen verraten, dass wir für die Vorgehensweise mit der Bestrahlung der paraaortalen Lymphknoten eine offizielle Tumorboard-Entscheidung haben.
Und nun teilen Sie mir hier auf meine Nachfrage mit, dass diese Vorgehensweise zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt unseriös wäre.
( Da muss ich mich nachher erst einmal mit einem Glas Rotwein wieder herunterregeln ! )
Wir müssen noch mehr Fachkundige mit einbinden und dann als Laien mal wieder selbst entscheiden, was das Beste sein wird. So ist das.
Oder wie sehen Sie das ?

Vielleicht sollten Sie sich aber auch weniger Fragen stellen ....... 
Na sowas !
Wenn ein Erkrankter Therapien über sich ergehen lassen soll wird er schon noch berechtigt nachfragen dürfen, ob das was man ihm Gutes angedeihen lassen will auch eine Sinnhaftigkeit hat zumal er dann ja auch noch die "diversen Papiere" dafür unterschreiben und die Nebenwirkung in Kauf nehmen muss.

..... und die Zeit, die bleibt, mit ihrem Partner geniessen. 
Als - Gott sei Dank - nicht Betroffener können Sie garnicht ermessen, was in einem Erkrankten und den nächsten Angehörigen sich in deren Seelen abspielt.
Ich glaube nicht, dass da noch viel Platz und Kraft ist zum Geniessen.
Ulla PS.: Und wenn Sie vermutlich bei 50 Gray bleiben würden erschliesst sich mir nicht wenn Sie später ausführen, dass eine Bestrahlung unseriöse wäre.  [paul007 @Daniel Schmidt, 27Feb2012]    Red. Blauer Text=paul007
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

..Das ist das, was mich in den ersten Jahren meiner Krebs-"Karriere" immer auf die Palme gebracht hat, für das ich aber mittlerweile nur ein müdes Lächeln übrig habe: Egal, welche Veranstaltung zum "Krebs", man konnte mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass niemand davon spricht, was Krebs "eigentlich" ist ... [RuStra, 28Feb2012]

Lieber Jürg, Deiner vollständigen PK  Geschichte kann man entnehmen, dass Du Dich auch nicht nach den S3 Leitlinien hast behandeln lassen und dabei schon fast 12 Jahre mit Deinem von Anfang an aggressiven PCa lebst. Gut so. Mir geht es ähnlich, mein aggressiver Krebs wurde Ende 1998 diagnostiziert. Wir hoffen mit dem Krebs noch lange leben und mit ihm in hohem Alter sterben zu können.
Mein Einwand würde falsch verstanden werden, wenn daraus entnommen werden könnte, dass ich gegen die Hotlineberatung wäre. Die haben Wolfgang Petter und ich als BPS-Vorständler bereits vor vielen Jahren angestoßen, der jetzige Vorstand hatte das aufgegriffen und weitergeführt. Deine Begründung für die Notwendigkeit ist völlig richtig.
Ich wende mich nur gegen Maulkörbe der Berater, die nach der falschen Definition von evidenzbasiert lediglich auf S3-Leitlinien  Behandlungen hinweisen sollen. Natürlich darf kein Berater solche Dinge wie auspendeln oder sonstigen Humbug vorbringen.
Auf der anderen Seite brauchen wir mutige Ärzte, die auch positive Patientenergebnisse bei Medikamenten berücksichtigen, die in Kongressen oder ähnlichen Publikationen mit wissenschaftlichem Anspruch veröffentlich werden (auch Leibowitz/Turner/Kamradt gehören dazu), auch wenn sie nicht bis zur Zulassungsreife getestet wurden. Das heißt aber auch evidenzbasiert, ist aber in den S3 Leitlinien nicht vorgesehen. An diesem Dilemma sind schon viele Patienten vorzeitig gestorben.
Eigentlich ist es medizinisch und rechtlich nicht gestattet, dass Organspezialisten (Urologen) ohne die viel längere, umfangreichere Ausbildung zu einem internistischen Onkologen/Hämatologen eine medikamentöse Therapie bei Patienten mit Tumoren anwenden. Das ist aber Alltag bei Urologen.
Bitte, Jürg, auch Patienten dürfen mutig sein und brauchen keine Angst zu haben, dass irgendwelche Journalisten uns angreifen können. Sie können es und dürfen es. Da kommt wenigstens Bewegung in die Diskussion. Allein das ist für viele im erstarrten Medizinbetrieb ein Tabu (siehe vorheriger Beitrag).
Bei Patienten geht es aber ums eigene Leben. Grüße Christian [cligensa @jürgvw 29.Feb2012]

..Ich kann und will mir nicht alles an Strahlung einverleiben, was die Kasse bezahlt, denn mein Darm würde es mir ganz sicher übel nehmen. Ich hatte, so sagten die Internisten, von den Urologen-Antibiotika nach der Postatektomie zwei sehr schwere Darmentzündungen und lag im Krankenhaus. Diese Phase einer Darmerkrankung möchte ich nicht unbedingt erneut heraufbeschwören  vielleicht kann das dieser und jener verstehen.
Es macht mich krank, dieses Leben von PSA-Termin zu PSA-Termin  ein Leben auf Raten!
LG Günter [angst52 @rembert [29Feb2012]
இڿڰۣ---﻿

----------


## dillinger

(Für mich) Lesenswertes aus Forumsbeiträgen (März2012)

..Was ich vergessen habe: Nach der OP musste ich besonders lange auf meinen histologischen Befund warten. Mein Prof. begründete das so, dass die Pathologen ohne Ansehen der Person in regelmäßigen Abständen mal eine Probe besonders tiefgründig prüfen  das war ausgerechnet meine Probe. Patienten die nach mir operiert wurden hatten längst ihr Ergebnis und bei mir wurde nicht nur ich, sondern auch mein Prof. unruhig, weil ich ihn immer danach fragte. Aus heutiger Sicht eigentlich ein gutes Zeichen, dass ich mich auf die R0 und negative Lymphknoten wirklich verlassen kann.
Es gibt noch viel Ungereimtes in Sachen Prostata und wir müssen damit leben!
Eins noch: Ein Kurfreund (wir stehen noch in Kontakt), der Kapseldurchbruch hatte und R1 im Befund, einseitig Nerv erhaltend (ihm wurde eine prophylaktische Bestrahlung empfohlen), hat stets einen nicht nachweisbaren PSA-Befund  auch das gibt es! (ich habe ihm empfohlen, die Bestrahlung erst einmal zu vergessen).
Ich danke euch allen für eure Hinweise  es bleibt eine schwere Zeit! LG Günter [angst52 @Andy63, 01März2012]

*die letzte reise* Liebe Mitstreiter, gestern mittag hat mein mann armin diesen so unfairen kampf gegen den feind verloren und doch gewonnen,denn da wo er jetzt ist gibt es keine schmerzen und leiden.
ich bin zwar sehr traurig aber gleichzeitig erleichtert dass er erlöst ist,und es war bis zu letzten sekunde ein kampf.
ich wollte dass er zu hause sterben durfte, und ich ihn begleiten konnte.
die minute hat er sich ausgesucht, und auch dass er mit unserem hund und mir alleine war.
nichts desto trotz wünsche ich mir dass ihr kämpft wenn euer bauch sagt, ja es lohnt sich, lasst euch nichts einreden wovon ihr nicht selber überzeugt seid.
passt auf euch auf, und vielen dank für eure hilfe, wenn ich mal nicht weiterwusste. liebe grüsse gabi [muehli_01, 2März2012]

..Mir missfällt, dass die Patientenvertreter und die Chef-Mediziner in den Gremien einander zu viele Artigkeiten sagen.
Ich denke gerne zurück an die Zeit vor 10 Jahren, als es diese Mitarbeit des BPS in den Gremien gar nicht gab und das Verhältnis zueinander eher frostig war. Damals war es gelungen, über die Bereitschaft vieler Urologen vor Ort, an besseren Therapien mitzuwirken, die Dreifache Hormonblockade von Leibowitz publik und akzeptabel zu machen. Die Verhältnisse von damals sind mit den heutigen nicht vergleichbar, da es damals keine besseren Alternativen gab, aber es hat sich gezeigt, dass Änderungen auch auf der operativen Ebene durchsetzbar sind, ohne mit den Spitzengremien kuscheln zu müssen. Schließlich ist doch der Patient Leistungsempfänger und sollte auch eine stärkere Stimme haben, wie er behandelt werden will. Gruß, Reinardo [Reinardo @Harald_1933, 2.März2012]

..Sollte Dein Vater bereits kastrationsresistent geworden sein (früher sagte man hormonrefraktär) dann droht über kurz oder lang die Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel.
.. Der Chemo könnte Dein Vater mit der Teilnahme an der PREVAIL-Studie ausweichen. Hier wird das sehr aussichtsreiche Medikament MDV3100 vor einer Chemotherapie getestet: *http://yourprostatecancer.com/de/fact-sheet.html* BurgerH @Jule38, 2März2012]

Hallo Henrik, für einen Rentner bist Du topfit, was Deine mathematischen Rechenexempel beweisen. Die Methode Glättli hatte ich auf Wunsch von Herrn Glättli und mit Zustimmung von der Forumsadministration vor langer Zeit im Forum publiziert. Es waren leider nur wenige Aktivisten ausreichend motiviert, sich mit Glättlis Software zu befassen. Herr Glättli hat sich später auch beklagt, dass Trittbrettfahrer seine Methode abgekupfert hätten, weil er sich das nicht rechtlich erschöpfend hatte absichern lassen.
..Es gehört schon ein gutes Nervenkostüm dazu, um AS nach dem bisherigen Ablauf der allerdings sehr geringen Malignität des Tumorgeschehens durchzuziehen. Bis PSA 17.5 ng/ml habe ich das auch 2 Jahre als WW ausgestanden, obwohl eine Biopsie bei 11.5 ng/ml PSA schon einen GS von 3+4=7 ergeben hatte. Den richtigen Zeitpunkt einer Aufgabe von AS wird Dir wohl verbindlich niemand sagen können. Das ist eine individuelle Entscheidung, die Du irgendwann selbst wirst treffen müssen. Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du das noch lange vor Dir herschieben kannst. [Harald_1933 @henrik40, 2.März2012]

Nachdem ich einiges quer gelesen und mich dann doch entschlossen habe, von vorne nach hinten zu lesen, und nun einige Kapitel inhaliert habe,
hier erstmal ein Zitat, von welcher Krebs-Theorie der Autor ausgeht:
"Krebs ist, wie wir heute wissen, eine Krankheit, die durch das unkontrollierte Wachstum einer einzelnen Zelle entsteht. Das Wachstum wiederum ist eine Folge von Mutationen, von Veränderungen in der DNA speziell solcher Gene, die wucherndes Zellwachstum in Gang setzen. In einer normalen Zelle sind Zellteilung und Zelltod durch effiziente genetische Steuerungsmechanismen reguliert. In einer Krebszelle sind diese Steuerungsmechanismen gestört, und es entsteht eine Zelle, die nicht mehr zu wachsen aufhört." (S.28)
Ansonsten ist das Buch sehr gut zu lesen, ein Schmöker.
ALSO: Hat es sich noch niemand gekauft?!? [RuStra, 2März2012]

Die Kritik von Professor Weissbach und CLigensa habe ich mir durchgelesen. Ich bin auch ein Fan von Professor Weissbach, habe ihm auf dem Krebsaktionstag in Berlin ja zugehört. Man muss sich bei dieser Fundamentalkritik aber fragen, wohin das für ihn führen wird. Was ich oder andere von uns hier an Kritik uns erlauben können, dass können Patientenvertreter vom BPS unter Umständen sich nicht erlauben und Mediziner wie Professor Weissbach riskieren sogar ihre Ausgrenzung und Ausschluss vom Medizinbetrieb. Erinnert sei nur an das Beispiel des Dr. Issels, der trotz erwiesener Erfolge um die Schwersterkrankten geächtet und sogar von der Vorsitzenden der Deutschen Krebshilfe verleumdet wurde, bis er schliesslich ins kalifornische Exil auswanderte. Julius Hackethal hat man sein Engagement für die Patienten, insbes. die an Prostatakrebs Erkrankten, ebenfalls sehr übelgenommen. Nur seine schriftstellerische Begabung hat ihn in kritischer Lage gerettet und zumindest bei Patienten die verdiente Anerkennung gebracht. Von der Deutschen Krebshilfe hat auch er keine Unterstützung bekommen, wurde vielmehr von der damaligen Vorsitzenden, wie Hackethal in seinen Memoiren schreibt, beim Vortragen seines Anliegens in "vermutlich beschwipstem " Zustand empfangen. Bob Leibowitz kommt der glückliche Umstand zugute, dass er kein Deutscher sondern Amerikaner ist, was ihn vor Ausgrenzung und Verfolgung hierzulande schützt.
Bei Professor Weissbach sehe ich, weil seine Kritik so berechtigt und sein Engagement für Patientenrechte so offenherzig und ehrlich gemeint ist, die Gefahr, dass er, wenn er so weiter macht, bald ebenfalls ins Visier der medizinischen Fachgesellschaften gerät. Nur diese haben die Definitionshoheit über das, was im Medizinbetrieb gut und richtig ist und verfügen über geeignete Möglichkeiten, Abweichler in den eigenen Reihen auszugrenzen und ggfls. wirtschaftlich zu schädigen und zu vernichten.. [reinardo, 03März2012]

Hallo Herr Schmidt, meine Achtung für Ihre Beiträge, klar, deutlich und beinhalten auch die Risiken sowie mögliche NW.
Da ich mit meiner Kritik auch nicht geize, muß auch einmal obiges gesagt sein. Hans-J.  [Hans-J. @Daniel Schmidt, der Strahlentherapeut, 03März2012]

Watchfull Waiting (WW) und Active Surveillance (AS) sind grundverschiedene Konzepte.
Beim WW werden keinerlei Verlaufsuntersuchungen wie Bildgebung oder PSA gemacht. Behandelt wird nur, wenn ein klinischer Progress, dass heisst neue, krankheitsbedingte Beschwerden, auftreten. Ziel von WW ist Vermeidung der Therapie (am besten bis zum natürlichen Tod). Für WW ist das klinische Stadium egal. Weil keine Untersuchungen gemacht werden, entstehen (bis zum Progress) auch keine Kosten. Dieses Verfahren bietet sich für Ältere mit einer Lebenserwartung von unter 10 Jahren an.
Bei Active Surveillance (AS) ist nicht abschließend geklärt, wie mit Bildgebungen wie MRT o.ä. umzugehen ist. Die wichtigsten, gesicherten Parameter zur Beobachtung sind PSA (Insb. PSA-Verdopplungszeit (PSA-DT)) und Kontrollbiopsien in zweijährigen Abständen (Nach einem Jahr und dann alle 2 Jahre). In bestimmten Grenzen ist die Bildgebung sicher eine Kassenleistung. PET/CT gehört allerdings nicht dazu und eine extrem engmaschige Wiederholung wird wohl auch (zu recht) moniert werden.
Das klinische Stadium sollte bei AS stets das gleiche wie bei Beginn bleiben (d.h. T1a-c oder T2a), gibt es einen neuen Tastbefund, ist das Tumorstadium höher (ab cT2 aufwärts) und damit besteht eine Indikation zur Therapie.
AS ist seit 2011 eine leitliniengerechte Standardtherapie in bestimmten Situationen (s.u.) Beste Grüße Martin [M Schostak, 05März2012]

..Ich habe inzwischen das Alter von 75 überschritten und mit dem letzten Befund das Kapitel PK abgeschlossen. Ich werde noch einmal Jährlich im Rahmen meines internistischen Jahreschecks den PSA messen lassen und das wars dann-.
In den 8 Jahren habe ich eine neue Sicht des medizinischen ( urologischen ) Betriebs gewonnen, ein halbes Dutzend Urologen kennengelernt und einige Tausend Euros für Diagnose und NEMs ausgegeben. Eine interessante ERfahrung. Alles Gute Jürgen [marsjürg @henrik40 09.März2012]

Hallo Harald,
was will ich mehr als, daß kein Tumor mehr feststellbar ist. Bezüglich meiner körperlichen Verfassung habe ich z.Zt. keine Probleme. Mein BMI ist normal. Ich treibe 5 mal die Woche Sport, ernähre mich weiter vegetarisch ohne Nikotin und ohne Alkohol, bin 2 x 2 Wochen im Jahr zu Fuß in den Bergen unterwegs und min. 4 Wochen unter Segeln auf See.
Selbst unter der Annahme, daß der ehemalige Tumor unentdeckt sein Unwesen triebe brächte eine Therapie keinen Überlebensvorteil. Also" Sorge Dich nicht lebe" Gruß Jürgen [marsjürg @Harald_1933, 09.März2012]

...An alle Aktivisten hier im Forum, ich halte es für einen besonderen Glücksfall, dass ich nach meiner PK-Diagnose, die mich wie eine Keule getroffen hat, auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin. Ich habe von Euren Erfahrungen profitieren dürfen und habe eine Menge über unsere Krankheit gelernt. Ich bin überzeugt, dass meine Krankheit ohne Eure Unterstützung einen anderen, wahrscheinlich nicht so günstigen Verlauf genommen hätte. Ich danke Euch. Es grüsst Euch Henrik  [henrik40, 12März2012]

Hallo Siegfried, ich möchte nur kurz antworten, da das Thema bekanntermaßen komplex und seit Jahrzehnten ungelöst ist.
Nach der Meinung vieler Ärzte, fast jedes heute ernstzunehmenden Wissenschaftlers und auch meiner Überzeugung nach, ist Krebs keine lokale, sondern eine Erkrankung des ganzen Körpers. Mit der Entfernung der Prostata ist der Krebs nicht beseitigt, sondern lediglich das dazu gehörige Karzinom. Dies ist meiner Meinung nach u.a. schon aus den Rezidivraten, die je nach Quelle zwischen 40 und 60 Prozent liegen, erkennbar.
Die wirkliche Behandlung eines Krebses, bzw. angepasste Lebensweise, müsste schon lange vor dem Erkennen eines Karzinoms, spätestens jedoch danach, also auch nach einer Operation beginnen.
Nahrungsergänzungsmittel -von bestimmten an anderer Stelle noch darzustellenden Ausnahmen abgesehen- können sicher nur einen Teil dazu beitragen. Es gibt noch viele andere Faktoren.
Bei denjenigen, bei denen keine Rezidive auftreten, obwohl sie nach einer RPE nichts weiter unternehmen, wird in sehr vielen Fällen eine Übertherapie vorliegen. Es gibt weitere Möglichkeiten: In einem Beitrag, den ich später noch bei "Schach dem Krebs" einstellen werde, wird auf die Möglichkeit hingewiesen, dass Operationen auch Selbstheilungskräfte des Körpers auslösen könnten.
Die Entfernung eines Karzinoms macht laut Aussagen von Ärzten, die von der Krebserkrankung als Allgemeinerkrankung ausgehen, in diversen Fällen Sinn. Das ist insbesondere der Fall, wenn ein Karzinom zu groß ist und beispielsweise andere Organe behindert.
Deine Aussage "_Denn Abwarten und Beobachten bedeutet für mich, dem Krebs die Möglichkeit zu geben, weiter zu wachsen und schließlich ein Stadium zu erreichen, indem er nicht mehr therapierbar ist!!_", ist eine Aussage der klassischen Schulmedizin. Diese Schulmedizin ist mir ihren Therapien nicht erfolgreich. Sonst bräuchten wir hier nicht diskutieren.
Ich warte nicht ab und beobachte, ich mache eine andere Therapie. Ein sogenanntes "Active Surveillance" nach Leitlinie ist tatsächlich das, was du beschreibst - abwarten, bis es "höchste Eisenbahn" wird. Das ist ja die Absicht, die dahinter steht. Man gibt den Leuten etwas "Luft" und bekommt sie dann häufig doch noch. Präventive Maßnahmen, das vielleicht noch zu verhindern, werden gar nicht angedacht, bzw. nicht für möglich gehalten.
Irgendwo müssen die vielen Rezidive herkommen. Der Krebs streut lange bevor ein Karzinom sichtbar wird, also lange vor einer RPE.
Es gibt Überlegungen, dass nicht von vornherein klar ist, in welchem Organ sich ein latenter Krebs manifestieren wird. Es könnte ein Organ besonderer Vorbelastung -beim Raucher beispielsweise die Lunge - sein. Würde diese Person nicht rauchen, würde möglicherweise ein anderes "schwaches" Organ befallen. Ist der Körper "stark" genug, würde der Krebs nicht ausbrechen. Entsprechenden Zellen entstehen täglich in Massen und werden vernichtet.
Speziell bei der Prostata, ist ein erkennbares Karzinom das sichtbare Endstadium nach 10 bis 20-jährigem Wachstum.
Bei einer RPE werden wiederum Krebszellen gestreut. Einfache vorbeugende Maßnahmen, die die schulmedizinisch orientierte Life Extension Foundation dagegen vorschlägt, hatte ich an anderer Stelle erwähnt. Selbst diese werden von den Urologen nicht berücksichtigt, da sie ja der Meinung sind, wenn das Karzinom entfernt ist, ist der Krebs beseitigt. Usw. Usf.
Es macht keinen Sinn, meine Überlegungen an dieser Stelle weiter darzustellen. In dem von mir eröffneten Thema "Schach dem Krebs", welches ich noch länger fortführen möchte, habe ich begonnen, derartige Fragen aufzuarbeiten. Dort weise ich auch "ordnungsgemäß" darauf hin, dass die dargestellten Meinungen häufig nicht mit der orthodoxen Schulmedizin -schon mal gar nicht mir der klassischen Urologie- übereinstimmen.
Das am Beginn dieses Themas unter #1 verlinkte Video habe ich mir gerade noch einmal angeschaut. Darin sind viele geistigen Anstöße für Männer enthalten, die sich noch nicht entschieden haben. Es aber immer zu beachten, dass zwischen dem Durchschnitt einer statistischen Betrachtung und dem Einzelfall eine große Diskrepanz liegen kann.
Wer nach heutiger schulmedizinischer Deutungshoheit auf "Nummer sicher" gehen will, sollte sich nach Leitlinie behandeln lassen. Ebenfalls liebe Grüße Wolfgang [Wolfgang aus Berlin @Siegfried51, 12März2012]

Reinardo, ich finde es mutig andere Meinungen als _"Fehlinterpretationen"_, also als falsch zu bezeichnen. Vor allem, da der von Dir vorgetragenen Standpunkt wenig Widerhall in der medizinischen Literatur findet, wie Du selbst bemängelst: _"...die auch in der Literatur nicht hinreichend beachtet werden"_. Ich gehe nun einen ganz anderen Weg, orientiere mich sehr eng an publizierten Studien, und vermute auch nicht hinter allem Böswilligkeit oder die grosse Verschwörung: _"...Untersuchungen werden aber nicht gemacht, da man es genau gar nicht wissen will und weil die Ergebnisse zu unerwünschten Folgerungen führen könnten..."_ 
Prinzipiell denke ich, muss man den sehr heterogenen Prostatakrebs in Untergruppen einteilen.Ein immer gültiger Therapieansatz ist leider manchmal unzureichend oder stellt eine Übertherapie dar. Diesen Differenzierungsansatz kann ich bei Dir leider auch nicht erkennen. Ich habe heute eine dazu passende Übersetzung eingestellt...
Reinardo, wir beide haben eine grundlegend unterschiedliche Auffassung zur Biologie des Prostatakrebses, so dass ich es der Meinungsvielfalt Willens hier so stehen lassen will. [Lowroad @Reinardo, 16März2012]
Zitat von *KaiausL*  Was sind die Nachteile? Ich habe keine wesentlichen nachteile entdeckt, ausser dass man dann den Rest seines Lebens keinen Metalldetektor mehr unbemerkt passieren kann. So wie ich es verstanden haben, bleiben die Metallstift, was dann möglicherweise zum Nachteil werden kann,wenn man dann doch operiert werden muss.
Die Seeds passen alle zusammen in eine grosse Erbse. Die hat bei mir noch kein Metalldetektor orten können.
Ich saß nach 3 Wochen auf dem Fahrrad (10km). Ergebnis: 3 Tage Prostataschmerzen.
In den ersten Wochen manchmal 2x nachts raus. Der Harndrang ist schmerzender, fordert drängend den Gang zur Toilette.
4 Wochen lang hatte ich sogar ein leere Flasche mit im Auto - für alle Fälle.
Wieder richtig normal wurde der Harntrakt etwa nach 3 Monaten.
Die sexuelle Seite wird auch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.
Man hat zwar die Prostata noch, aber die ist nicht mehr die alte.
Ejakulat stark reduziert und das Pumpen beherrscht sie auch nicht mehr wie früher, sodass ihr Beitrag zum sexuellen Gefühl vielleicht noch 20 % beträgt.
Von Härte 10 ging es auf Härte 6.
Möglicherweise könnte das die Nachbarin wieder auf Härte 9 steigern - aber wie ich meine Frau kenne, hätte sie garantiert was dagegen  Gruss Ludwig [LudwigS @KaiausL, 16März2012]

Hallo Erich, manche Laborkräfte nehmen es wohl nicht so genau mit der Unterscheidung zwischen 0,0x und *<*0,0x ng/ml. Außerdem habe ich bei meinem Uro gelernt, der im eigenen Labor messen lässt, dass der Messbereich des Verfahrens von der Kalibrierung des Mess-Assays abhängt. Entweder kann man noch sehr kleine Werte messen - dann werden die hohen Werte ungenau. Oder man möchte die hohen Werte einigermaßen genau bestimmen - dann wird es bei den sehr kleinen Werten ungenau. Und generell zu den sehr kleinen PSA-Werten (0,0irgendwas):
Prof. Semjonow aus Münster bringt immer gerne das Beispiel mit den vier Stücken Würfelzucker à 2 g im Münsterer Aasee, die dann im See mit einem Fassungsvermögen von ca. 2 Millionen Litern eine Konzentration von 0,004 ng/ml Zucker bewirken.
Werte von <0,1 ng/ml sollte man gelassen sehen, und schon gar keine beunruhigenden PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten aus ihnen ableiten. Ich gebe zu, dass das nicht Jedem und nicht immer gelingt. Ralf [RalfDm @Erich56, 17März2012]

Zitat von *Harald_1933* 
Ein durch die Leistenarterie eingeführter Katheter verödet durch Abgabe von Hochfrequenzstrom die Nervenfasern um die Nierenarterie.
Hab ich am Inselspital in Bern machen lassen. Tut verdammt weh.
Es war hochinteressant, zuzuschauen, wie ein Ballett von 11 Beteiligten um mich und die enorme Maschinerie tanzten. Gebracht hat es aber - in meinem Fall - nix.
Als nächsten Pfeil im Köcher wollten die mir einen Elektrostimulator an die Halsschlagader setzen.
So viel Metall und Plastic will ich aber nicht in meinem Körper, weil ich schon auf geringste Mengen, z.B. im Kiefer und in Zähnen extrem sensitiv reagiere.
Also muss mein Herz weiterhin gegen extreme Werte (um 110/210) anpumpen, die bei Smog-Situationen regelmässig auftreten. Saubere Luft senkt meinen Blutdruck markant und mehr, als die Eingriffe erwarten liessen.
Deswegen ergreife ich, wann immer möglich, die Flucht vor Dreckluft und geh in die Berge oder,
im Spätherbst,  auf eine abgelegene Atlantik-Insel. Auch eine Therapie! Hvielemi. [Hvielemi @Harald_1933]

..Beim Studium der Unterlagen bin ich darauf gestossen, dass es auch Kritiker an der Prostatatherpie gibt. Viele Männer haben offenbar sogenannte stumme (latente) Karzinome, die eigentlich nicht behandlungsbedürftig sind,. Gibt es Informationen zu diesem Thema? Kann man möglicherwiese erstmal abwarten und beobachten, bevor man zu einem Eingriff schreitet? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man diese latenten nicht von gefährlichen Karzinomen unterscheiden kann. Aber anscheinend werden viele Männer an der Prostata operiert, obwohl sie möglicherweise trotz Prostatakarzinoms eines anderen Todes gestorben wären. Dieses Thema interessiert mich. [KaiausL, 17März2012]

Hallo Hansjörg,
nur zur Sprachregelung, bevor wir in völlig anderen Welten herumdiskutieren:
Was ist Cabazitaxel? Meine Antwort: Eine Chemo-Therapie.
Was ist Zytiga? Meine Antwort: Eine Hormonblockade, Androgenblockade auf Zellebene.
Was ist MDV3100? Meine Antwort: Eine Hormonrezeptorblockade, Androgenrezeptor.
Deine heile, aber einfache Sprach-Welt bzgl. Schulmedizin auf der einen Seite ("werdet ihr euch schon drauf verlassen müssen") und alternative Welt ("keine Evidenz") ist ja ohnehin nicht mehr zu diskutieren. Schönen Samstag, Rudolf [RuStra @BurgerH, 17März2012]

..Über die richtige Anwendung von Hormontherapie gibt es verschiedene Denkschulen. Es haben sich im Laufe der Jahre drei Fraktionen gebildet.
Die größte Fraktion ist die Fraktion der Richtlinien-Anhänger. Diese hält sich an die von der Urologischen Fachgesellschaft herausgegebenen Behandlungsrichtlien, basierend ausschließlich auf "evidenz-basierten" Erkenntnissen. Ärzte dieser Fraktion werden die ADT1 Spritze oder Casodex bzw. ADT2 sowohl Spritze als auch Casodex verordnen, entweder zeitlich unbegrenzt oder intermittierend in Abhängigkeit vom PSA-Verlauf.
Die zweitgrößte Fraktion ist die Fraktion der "Privatärzte", die ihre Therapie an den Empfehlungen einiger amerikanischen Privatärzte ausrichten, insbes. Stephen B. Strum und Dr. "Snuffy" Myers. Diese Ärzte empfehlen eine frühzeitige ADT3, dh. ADT2 ergänzt um ein Finasterid, z.B. Proscar, zeitlich unbegrenzt, aber intermittierend in Abhängigkeit von der PSA-Entwicklung, bis hin zur Hormonresistenz.
Die dritte Fraktion (der auch ich mich zugehörig fühle) ist die Leibowitz-Fraktion. Diese auf den amerikanischen Onkologen Bob Leibowitz sich berufende Fraktion empfiehlt bei leichtem bis mittlerem Risiko eine frühzeitige ADT3 (Klotzen, nicht Kleckern, den Krebs mit den stärksten Waffen frühzeitig angreifen) limitiert die Hormontherapie aber wegen der sich entwickelnden Risiken zeitlich streng auf 13 Monate, von denen 9 Monate einen PSA von < 0,01 aufweisen sollten. Bei höherem Risiko oder wenn die Therapie sich nicht als ausreichend erweist, empfiehlt Bob Leibowitz eine frühzeitige "leichte" Chemotherapie.
Dieses sind in groben Zügen die Richtungen, und es ist Euch überlassen, die Möglichkeiten weiter zu recherchieren und Euch zu entscheiden für eine Hormontherapie, die Euch vernünftig erscheint.
Wenn Ihr Eure Erwartungen auf alternative Behandlungsmöglichkeiten setzen wollt, bewegt Ihr Euch auf verschlungenen Pfaden. Komplementäre Behandlungsweisen haben großen Wert, z.B. in der Vorbeugung gegen Metastasen oder Kiefernekrose. Sie verlangsamen den Progress, unterstützen körpereigene Abwehr und Vernichtung von Krebszellen, helfen auch psychisch, indem sie Zuversicht und Willenskraft erhalten. Es wird auch von Fällen berichtet, in denen mit alernativen Therapien eine vollständige Heilung erreicht wurde. Eine gute Übersicht über alternative Behandlungen findet Ihr im Schweizer Lazarus-Forum.
Es ist richtig, die Koordinaten von Lebensweise und Ernährung zu verändern, die zum Krebs geführt haben. Aber rückgängig machen kann man den Prozess damit wohl nicht. Ein amerikanischer Onkologe (Patrick Walsh) hat das am Beispiel des Rauchens erklärt, welches zum Lungenkrebs führt. Man kann den Lungenkrebs aber nicht loswerden, indem man das Rauchen aufgibt. "You can't unring the bell."
Spätestens wenn die Hormontherapie nicht mehr wirkt, werdet Ihr Euch leider doch mit der Chemotherapie auseinandersetzen müssen. Diese ist bei Prostatakrebs längst keine Himmelfahrtstherapie mehr, sondern in geeigneter ("leichter") Dosierung und frühzeitig bei noch vorhandener guter körperlicher Konstitution ein Medikament mit größerem Wirkungsspektrum als die Hormontherapie. [Reinardo @die2Gs (Claudia), 18.März2012]

Hallo Hvielemi:-Bevor Du nun noch weiter gegen mich polemisierst, hier ein paar erklärende Worte.
Wohin die Kaskade an Medikamenten, von Dr."Snuffy"Myers in seinem Liegestuhl-Talk aufgezählt, von Lowroad zitiert, letztendlich führt, ist der Tod. Irgendwann wirken die Medikamente alle nicht mehr. Zum Schluss bringen (Sekundär-)Arzneien wie Abiraterone noch einen Aufschub. In der Schlussphase lese ich hier im Forum dann Empfehlungen fürs Hospiz und zum Abschluss noch die Nachrufe. Solche Schicksale bewegen mich sehr, und ich bin der Meinung, dass das nicht Gottes Wille ist sondern ärztliches Versagen. Auch bin ich der Meinung, dass seitens der die Interessen der Patienten vertretenden Institutionen zu wenig Druck ausgeübt wird, um etwas zu verbessern.
Sieh Dir einmal an, welche Fortschritte in der Kardiologie oder Zahnmedizin in den letzten Jahrzehnten erzielt worden sind. Rund um uns leben viele Menschen, die vor Jahrzehnten noch am Herzinfakt oder Herzschwäche gestorben wären. Herzschrittmacher, Bypässe, Stents, neue Herzklappen. Das ist Medizin vom Feinsten.
Und welche Fortschritte gab es in der Urologie?
Wenn ich nur mal die Hormontherapie erwähne, wo ich mich gut informiert habe und aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen kann. Das ist eigentlich eine gute, eine segensreiche Therapie, wenn sie richtig, d.h. selektiv angewendet wird. Aber sie wird verordnet ohne gründliche Bestimmung des Status, nur mit dem Ziel der PSA-Absenkung, ohne Rücksicht auf Risiken und Nebenwirkungen und ohne ein längerfristiges Konzept. Mit Ausnahme des trügerischen PSA wird auch nicht kontrolliert wie sie im Krebs wirkt.
Mit "alternativ" meine ich nicht Rotwein und Esotherik, sondern geänderte schulmedizinische Behandlungsstrategien, die es gar nicht erst zulassen, dass schwer oder nicht mehr therapierbare Erkrankungsstadien entstehen. Z.B. mehr Forschung und mehr ärztlicher Innovationswille mit dem Ziel der Vermeidung der Kastrationsresistenz anstatt zu derer Therapie. [Reinarde @Hvielemi, 19März2012]

Hallo Claudia, zum Thema Chemo hatte Reinardo geschrieben: 
Spätestens wenn die Hormontherapie nicht mehr wirkt, werdet Ihr Euch leider doch mit der Chemotherapie auseinandersetzen müssen. Diese ist bei Prostatakrebs längst keine Himmelfahrtstherapie mehr, sondern in geeigneter ("leichter") Dosierung und frühzeitig bei noch vorhandener guter körperlicher Konstitution *ein Medikament mit größerem Wirkungsspektrum als die Hormontherapie.* 
Er meint wahrscheinlich, dass die Taxane sich schlicht alle Zellen greifen, die gerade einen Spindelapparat ausbilden, egal ob sie androgen- oder sonstwie hormonreguliert sind oder nicht.
Ich greife jedenfalls hier das Thema auf, was gegen sich teilende (Krebs-)Zellen zu unternehmen, denn das ist bei vorhandener Metastasierung ja völlig klar ein dringendes Anliegen: Dein Vater kann in der Abgeschiedenheit seines Kärtener Hinterlandes verschiedene Sachen ohne weiteres machen, die gg. die Metastasierung gerichtet sind, z.B. die Ernährung entsprechend anpassen, was du ja auch schon in der Peilung hast und er ja wohl auch schon macht.

Vorschlag: Er achtet auf Polyamine in der Nahrung und vermeidet sie und nimmt dazu ein Antibiotikum, das diejenigen Mikroben im Darm killt, die bei Abwesenheit von Polyaminen in der Nahrung diese herstellen. Polyamine sind notwenig für Zellteilungen. Diesen Ansatz kannst du nachlesen bei Cipolla et al., 2010, eine Phase-II-Studie. Ich schick dir per mail den fulltext.
Dass dieser Ansatz noch nicht zu einer Phase-III-Studie geführt hat, ist eines der Geheimnisse der Schulmedizin, das uns Hansjörg sicher bald enthüllen wird.
Ich hatte das auch schon mal hier im Forum gepostet, allerdings hatte damals nobody geantwortet, denn wie soll man sich auch an sowas Verrücktes öffentlich herantrauen?!
Schönen Frühling! Rudolf [RuStra @die2Gs. 19März2012]

Ich bin lange mit der Frage schwanger gegangen, ob ich dem Forum den nachstehenden auszugsweise übersetzten Bericht eines norwegischen Betroffenen zumuten kann, den ich zu Jahresanfang auf Seite 28 der letzten Ausgabe (Dezember 2011) des norwegischen Pendants zum "BPS Magazin" fand, des "PROFOS Nytt".
Der heute 75-Jährige schreibt zunächst, dass bei ihm im Jahre 2002 bei einem PSA von 25 ng/ml PK festgestellt wurde. Er wurde bestrahlt (keine Angabe, in welcher Form). Sein PSA stieg bald wieder an, bis auf 31 ng/ml Ende Mai 2011. Er bekam in dieser Zeit zunächst Casodex, dann Zoladex. Er fuhr dann auf eigene Kosten nach München und ließ eine PET machen. Und weiter:
"Es zeigt sich, dass ich in drei kleinen Lymphknoten Krebs hatte. Im Aker Krankenhaus [Klinikum der Universität Oslo] riet man mir, mit einer eventuellen Operation zu warten.
Ganz zufällig, und zur gleichen Zeit, erzählte mir ein Freund von einem uralten Hausmittel aus Nepal, dass in seiner Jugend in Rumänien oft und mit gutem Ergebnis benutzt wurde, nicht nur gegen alle Arten von Krebs, sondern gegen alle möglichen Krankheiten.
Das Rezept war wie folgt:
350 g Knoblauch und 2,5 dl Aquavit werden in einer Küchenmaschine zu einem dicken Teig verrührt. Diesen Teig füllt man in eine Schüssel, am besten unter Frischhaltefolie, um den Knoblauchgeruch zu unterdrücken, und bewahrt ihn 20 Tage lang im Kühlschrank auf. Danach wird der Saft durch ein dünnes Tuch aus dem Teig gepresst. Der Rest des Teiges wird weggeworfen.
Einen kleiner Teelöffel (zwei bis fünf Tropfen) von dem Saft nimmt man dreimal täglich ein (morgens, nachmittags und abends). Der Saft hält sich 2½ Monate.
Ich kann hinzufügen, dass ich gleichzeitig mit obenstehendem Hausmittel von einer Frau aus der Gegend von Hønefoss hörte, die vor drei bis vier Jahren vom Krankenhaus mit Krebs in der Leber nach Hause geschickt wurde. Im Krankenhaus hatte man ihr auf alle Weisen zu helfen versucht, aber ohne Erfolg. Man sagte ihr, sie solle nach Hause fahren, und dass sie höchstens noch drei Monate zu leben hatte. Sie hatte auch von so einem Knoblauchrezept gehört und fing damit zu Hause umgehend an. Ich bin mit dieser Dame über Internet und Telefon in Kontakt, und sie ist jetzt, so wie ich es verstanden habe, längst für krebsfrei erklärt und ist jetzt auf dem besten Weg zurück in ihren früheren Job.
Mit einem PSA von 31 ng/ml im Mai 2010 legte ich mit diesem Rezept los. Nach ca. fünf Wochen war mein PSA auf ganze 8 ng/ml heruntergegangen, und nach weiteren fünf Wochen war mein PSA unten bei 0,2 ng/ml. Das war am 15. September 2010. Drei Monate später, am 15. Dezember, war mein PSA bei 0,03 ng/ml, und dort hat er sich bis zuletzt im September [2011] gehalten. Gleichzeitig habe ich in dieser Zeit das Rezept an Freunde und deren Bekannte weitergegeben, die Krebs haben, und deren Rückmeldungen waren positiv."
Ein Oberarzt vom Universitätsklinikum Oslo, Dr. Viktor Berge, kommentierte im selben Heft zu diesem Bericht u. a.:
"Bevor man mit einer generellen Empfehlung von Knoblauch für die Behandlung von Prostatakrebs losziehen kann, ist mehr Forschung erforderlich. Einzelne Kasuistiken reichen nicht. Ebenso wissen wir nicht, ob die Wirkung des Knoblauchs ein echtes Ausbremsen der Erkrankung ist und nicht nur den PSA-Wert beeinflusst. Es könnte auch interessant sein zu sehen, ob ein neues PET-Scan jetzt zeigen würde, dass die nachgewiesenen Lymphknotenmetastasen weg sind."
Ich lasse diesen Bericht jetzt mal einfach so im Raume stehen und möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass (Linje) Aquavit das ist, was ein wackerer Norweger im Allgemeinen an "harten Drogen" im Kühlschrank hat. In diesem Rezept täte es wahrscheinlich auch ein Wodka, ein Doppelkorn, ein Grappa oder Ähnliches, aber Linje Aquavit gibt es ja auch bei uns im Supermarkt. Ralf [RalfDm, 19März2012]

Hallo Rudolf, wo sind denn die von Dir erwähnten eigenen Propheten oder Hauspropheten, wenn ich das Forum mal als Haus vereinnahmen darf, in dem man sich in zwangloser Atmosphäre austauschen kann? Bislang sind doch diese Propheten meist erst auf Umwegen durch die aktiven Forumsbenutzer hier zu Wort gekommen. Manchmal gab es auch aufschlußreiche Videosequenzen oder gehaltvolle Links mit dem Wissensgut solcher Mediziner (Propheten). Das Forum darf sich etwas darauf einbilden, dass bei ihm etliche Betroffene registriert sind, die ähnlich LowRoad, schon hunderte Seiten Text übersetzt haben. Übersetzt haben, damit nicht der englischen Sprache mächtige Leser erfahren durften, was anderswo Sache ist. Die Übersetzer, und dazu, lieber Rudolf, zählst auch Du, hätten es auch sein lassen können, weil sie es ja schon auch in englischer Sprache verstanden hatten, was wissenswert ist oder war. Was motiviert also diese Betroffenen? Wir befinden uns in einem Forum für Selbsthilfe. Was ist Selbsthilfe? Wenn man sich selbst hilft? Wäre oft möglich, wenn es um einfache Abläufe des täglichen Lebens geht, wo dann auch das learning by doing manchmal hilft. *Hier* wird Selbsthilfe beschrieben und auch *hier.*
Die Frage könnte auch lauten: "Was kann ich tun"? Tun, um mir selbst zu helfen? Indem ich anderen Menschen etwas von dem abgebe, von dem ich möglicherweise mehr habe, als der Hilfe erhaltende Mensch. Klingt ganz einfach. Tatsächlich helfe ich mir selbst, indem ich anderen helfe. Erst durch dieses wechselseitige Geben und Nehmen kommt Selbsthilfe zum Tragen. Wer am meisten gibt, hilft sich selbst auch am meisten, wäre eine logische Folgerung. Schon das Gefühl, geholfen zu haben, hilft einem Helfenden selbst. Auch von nicht nachlassendem Sendungsbewußtsein war hier schon die Rede, das man allerdings trotzdem nicht überstrapazieren sollte. Rückblickend auf die Forumsabläufe der letzten Tage ist mir aufgefallen, dass M. Schostak seine so sehr geschätzten Ratschläge zurückgefahren hat, obwohl es aktuell etliche Neubetroffene gibt, die bislang ausschließlich von Nichtmedizinern Hinweise bekommen haben. *Das* war sein letzter Beitrag. [Harald_1933 @RuStra, 20März2012]

Hallo LR  Bei aller meiner Hochachtung vor Deiner Übersetzung und Kommentierung, aber das ist doch eine Heldengeschichte, Dr. Logothetis der Superman.
Wo gibt es Uro/Onkologen, die so phantasievoll therapieren? Wo finde ich 0815-Patient mit gesetzlicher Versicherung und staatlicher Altersrente derartige Behandlung, wenn es mit mir einmal schlimmer werden könnte? Allein die Medikamente dürften an die 100000 Dollar oder mehr kosten. - Morgen habe ich wieder Termin bei meiner Urologin. Natürlich wird mein PSA-Wert wieder kräftig gestiegen sein. Dann wird sie mir wieder "dringend" die Hormonspritze anbieten, die ich dann mit Hinweis auf den Patienten-Ratgeber wieder ablehnen werde. Dann gibt's einen Eintrag in die Krankenakte "Patient lehnt Therapie ab", wie früher in der Schule ins Klassenbuch, wenn man nicht artig war. Lange mit mir sich zu unterhalten hat sie gar keine Zeit. Und dann bin ich mit guten Wünschen und einem neuen Termin in 3 Monaten wieder draußen, und der Nächste ist dran. Sollte ich bei Hormonresistenz zum Onkologen überwiesen werden, geht es mit Taxotere in gleichem Schema weiter.
Das ist meine Realität und die Realität vieler meiner Mitbetroffenen. Dr. Logothetis gibt es nicht. Gruß, Reinardo [Reinardo @LowRoad, 20März2012]

Hallo Knut:-Unbegreiflich ist mir, wie Du dazu kommst, über mich so schlecht zu schreiben.
In dem besagten Thread von Blume habe ich lediglich den Erfahrungsbericht eines im Krankenhaus für Naturheilkunde in München mit Hyperthermie behandelten Patienten zitiert (!) und eingangs auch geschrieben, dass ich mich mit der Hyperthermie noch nicht beschäftigt habe. Das macht mich noch lange nicht zum Dogmatiker und erklärten Feind der Schulmedizin.
In diesem Forum bin ich einer von Wenigen, die sich bemühen, zu allem, was sie schreiben, Schulmediziner zu zitieren. Wie oft berufe ich mich auf Stephen B. Strum, dessen Primer ich besser kenne als mancher Pfarrer seine Bibel. Natürlich ist mein Wissen nicht allumfassend, aber es reicht mir für mich und gelegentliche Stellungnahmen zu Krankheitsverläufen, dass ich mich gründlich auskenne im Schrifttum von Stephen B. Strum, Patrick Walsh, Bob Leibowitz, Tribukait, Böcking, Catalona, Hackethal und Sauerbruch.
Nur ist es in der Medizin nicht anders als im Maschinenbau. Es gibt Ingenieure, deren Maschinen nicht laufen, weil sie falsch konzipiert sind. Und es gibt Maschinen, die richtig konzipiert aber falsch montiert sind. Den Schaden haben diejenigen, welche die Maschinen gekauft haben. Das sind in unserem Fall die Patienten. Dabei denke ich weniger an die Niedrig- oder an mittlerem Risiko Erkrankten sondern an den Schwersterkrankten, denen auch die Zeit davonläuft. Für diese Mitbetroffenen wird m-E. zu wenig getan. Zu wenig bzw. an falscher Stelle geforscht. Da kann es doch keine Sünde sein, alle möglichen, auch alternative Behandlungsweisen zur Diskussion zu bringen. Gruß, Reinardo [Reinardo @knut.krueger, 26.März2012]

 இڿڰۣ---﻿

----------


## dillinger

(Für mich) Lesenswertes aus Forumsbeiträgen (Apr2012)

Hackethal war halt ein Vertreter der "ethischen Medizin" mit Gedankengängen neben der "Norm". Leider sind heute die ethischen Grundsätze oftmals komplett verloren wenn es um medizinische Behandlungsstrategien geht.
Unsere Medizin kennt heute keine Grenzen mehr zwischen medizinisch machbaren und ethisch vertretbaren.
Etwas Hackethal würde manchem Mediziner ganz gut tun....Tom [tom aus lu, 05.Apr2012]

Zitat von *tom aus lu* 
Hackethal war halt ein Vertreter der "ethischen Medizin" mit Gedankengängen neben der "Norm".

Etwas Hackethal würde manchem Mediziner ganz gut tun....
Ha, lieber Tom, ein Grosses Wort!

Der Rothauge hat das Dilemma der Krebsmedizin schlicht, kurz und grob dargelegt:
Zitat von *Prof. Rothauge* 
Denn immerhin sterben jedes Jahr in der Bundesrepublik rund 7500 Menschen an einem Prostata-Karzinom. *Diese Menschen gehen unter furchtbaren Qualen zugrunde.*

Wo bitte ist angesichts dieser Tatsache die ethische Grundlage dafür, einem Patienten zu raten, wegzulaufen?
Aus dem Auge, aus dem Sinn?
Die Bankrotterklärung der Medizin?
Ist palliative Medizin verwerflich?
Darf ein Arzt nur noch eingreifen, wenn er sicher ist, dass er entweder heilt - oder tötet?
Zitat von *Rothauge* 
Wenn ein 70jähriger Patient mit einem hoch ausdifferenzierten Prostata-Karzinom in den Anfangsstadien kommt, lassen wir ihn zunächst unbehandelt; denn auch unbehandelt hat er eine durchschnittliche Überlebenszeit von sieben Jahren, und das entspricht der Lebenserwartung auch eines gesunden 70jährigen.
Ganz anders ist die Situation bei den entdifferenzierten Karzinomen. Diese Patienten sterben alle, wenn sie unbehandelt bleiben, innerhalb von weniger als zwei Jahren. Bei diesen Patienten muß man also unter allen Umständen das gesamte therapeutische Repertoire. das uns zur Verfügung steht, einsetzen, um sie vor einem qualvollen Tod zu retten.
Nun, was es Rothauge damals erwähnte, ist in den Richtlinien heute als "Watchful Waiting" etabliert, ergänzt um die "Aktive Überwachung" auch für jüngere Jahrgänge, die allerdings zu Zeiten des tumultuösen Spiegel-Gesprächs nie etwas von ihrem Karzinom gewusst hätten.
Doch das Ziel, Patienten mit "entdifferenzierten Karzinomen" vor "einem qualvollen Tod zu retten" (Es geht wohl ums Sterben, nicht um den Tod - der ist erst hinterher und indifferent) ist bis heute nicht im Ansatz erreicht, wird aber bezüglich den Einsatz der Mittel nicht mehr so absolut und grobschlächtig gesehen.
Was zwischenzeitlich geschehen ist, sind neue, teils auch differenzierte Möglichkeiten palliativer Therapie, die dieses leidvolle Sterben (und damit auch den davon erlösenden Tod) um Wochen, Monate oder auch Jahre verzögern. 
Dass diese neuen Therapien im Bewusstsein dessen, dass sie "palliativ" sind, rege nachgefragt werden, kann man dem Unterforum "Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs" täglich entnehmen. Diese Patienten bzw. ihre Angehörigen, diskutieren hier im Internet, profitieren von Aufklärung durch Ärzte, Patientenrichtlinien und Austausch mit Mitbetroffenen, wie es nie zuvor möglich war. Sie wissen so viel wie Patienten nie zuvor wussten über die begrenzten Aussichten ihrer Therapien bezüglich Pallation, Nebenwirkungen und Lebensverlängerung.
Und dennoch wählen sie diese Therapien.
Und dennoch laufen sie nicht weg - wohin denn?
Hackethal hat sich nicht darum gekümmert, was mit diesen Krebspatienten geschehe, wenn sie dann mal vom Urologen weggelaufen wären. Er konnte niemals eine Alternative aufzeigen ausser seine mittlerweile hinreichend widerlegte Behauptung, erst die Biopsie mache aus dem "Haustierchen" das "Raubtier" (Metastasierung wird heute nicht als mechanischer, sondern als biologischer Vorgang verstanden). Und hinterher hat er in seiner Klinik dann doch noch Geld genommen für ... naja. Das Sterben war bei Dem kein bisschen fröhlicher, als in einem Unispital, vielleicht etwas früher und vor Allem noch etwas teurer.
Es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Medizin, Alternativen zum Leben aufzuzeigen. Allenfalls darf sie abwägen zwischen Lebensdauer und -qualität.
Jedenfalls müsste mehr angeboten werden, als einfach Hackethalsches "weglaufen" - Das Leben hat keinen Notausgang, hinter dem es irgendwie besser weitergehe.
Nein, _da ist der Tod,_ und der ist_,_ im Gegensatz zum Sterben_, nicht Gegenstand der Medizin_.
Dazu braucht es eine andere, ethisch unabhängige Instanz.
Ich weiss nicht, wie das hier erörtert werden soll in einem Forum, in dem Menschen um ihr bitteres _Leben_ ringen.
Verzeiht bitte, dass ich es angesprochen hab - es bewegt mich halt. [Hvielemi @tom aus lu, 05.Apr.2012]

Hallo Eric:- Theoretisch sind Situationen möglich, in denen man bei niedrigem PSA-Wert von einem Rezidiv ausgehen kann. Deshalb würde ich den Heilpraktiker nicht für einen "Schamanen" halten. Er sagt nur etwas, was er mal gehört hat, bezieht es aber zu Unrecht auf Deinen Fall, weil ein gleichbleibender niedriger PSA-Wert immer auf noch verbliebenes gesundes Prostata-Gewebe schließen lässt. Auch seine sonstigen Ratschläge, Kurkuma usw. sind nicht falsch. Krebs entsteht, wenn gewisse Koordinaten im Körper, die z.T. beeinflussbar sind aber wir leider nicht ganz genau kennen, in Nahrung und Lebensweise nur vermuten, , das Krebswachstum initialisieren und ermöglichen. Einem Rezidiv kannst Du deshalb vorbeugen, wenn Du diese Koordinaten veränderst. Und dafür haben Heilpraktiker die besseren Ratschläge.
Gruß und alles Gute, Reinardo [Reinardo @Eric.O.,13April2012]

Die gemütlichsten Stunden, die ich in den vergangenen zwei Jahren verbracht habe,
waren nach der RPE, mit Morphin zugedröhnt auf der Intensivstation.
Kein Durst, kein Hunger, kein Schmerz und keine Zeit,
Nur das beruhigende leise Knurren der Morphin-Pumpe.
Viel Spass! [Hvielemi @Lothar M,16.April2012]

Der PSA- Wert ist nicht das allein Entscheidende.
Wie Therapien greifen, hängt von der Art der Krebszellpopulation (Biopsie gibt da Hinweise) ab.
Zumindest grob kann man sagen, dass das mit dem PSA korrellierende Tumorvolumen nicht in die Prostata passt.
Über die Lebensspanne zu orakeln bringt nichts ausser Lähmung des Verstandes.
Und der ist jetzt nötig.
Vergleichbare PSA-Werte hier im Forum (wobei das nur eine Seite der Medaille ist), wie z.B. Uwe Peters, WinfriedW lebten noch etwa 5 Jahre nach OP.
Ein Verwandter von mir, inoperabel sagte man vor 9 Jahren, wirkt mit seinen 76 Jahren (Mono-Androgenentzugstherapie) wie ein Gesunder.
Es gibt also alles.
Bisschen reinknien muss man sich aber da jetzt schon. [LudwigS @P.Schr.,18.April2012]

Nein, lieber Hvielemi, Julius Hackethal war ein unabhängiger Denker, ein talentierter und erfolgreicher Arzt, ein guter Beobachter, der sich ungeachtet beruflicher Nachteile vorbehaltlos für das Wohl von Patienten engagiert hat. Es war ein Glücksfall in der Medizin-Geschichte, dass Hackethal auch schriftstellerisch begabt und seinen Widersachern im Medizinbetrieb rhetorisch überlegen war. So ist ihm das Schicksal anderer Querdenker wie z.B. des Mediziners Issel erspart geblieben. Gruß, Reinardo [Reinardo @Hvielemi, 21.April2012]

*Hackethal als Warnung*Zitat von *Reinardo*   Nein, lieber Hvielemi, Julius Hackethal war ein unabhängiger Denker, ein talentierter und erfolgreicher Arzt, ein guter Beobachter, der sich ungeachtet beruflicher Nachteile vorbehaltlos für das Wohl von Patienten engagiert hat.
Das mag sein, und z.B. sein Artikel in der grossen Spiegel-Serie zum Krebs (Spiegel 44/1978) bringt diese Seite Hackethals zum Vorschein.
Ein Beobachter, Mahner und auch Polemiker ("Atomsprühfeuer-Kanonade"), wie er mir eigentlich liegen sollte.
Ich brauch die Polemik ja auch ganz gerne, siehe Titel dieses Threads 

Skepsis gegenüber phantasielos, um nicht zu sagen stumpfsinnige abgewickelter Schulmedizin hat ja auch heute noch ihre Berechtigung, doch oft erweist sich bei näherem Hinschauen, dass eben gerade die Leitlinien NICHT beachtet worden sind.
guck z.B.: *Leichtfertiger Umgang mit PSA-Wert*

Hackethal hat zweifellos Anstoss gegeben, das sei hier wertgeschätzt.
Was mich stört, ja erschreckt an diesem Mann habe ich in Beitrag #9 dargelegt (Auszug):
Ich hab auch nicht die ... gemeint, die der Hackethal zeit seines Lebens zu Prostata- und anderem Krebs absonderte, sondern seine krude unkontrollierte ethische Einstellung zu Medizin und Tod. 
Dieser Thread begann mit meinem Erschrecken über ZWEI Professoren.
Dieser Erz-Schulmediziner Rothauge, von mir ebenfalls als "Dampfplauderer" tituliert, ist vergessen. Spuren hat er im öffentlichen Bewusstsein und wohl auch in der Medizin wenige bis keine hinterlassen. Hackethal hingegen wird noch heute, und sicher auch noch nach uns weiter diskutiert. Das wenigstens spricht dafür, dass er etwas bewegt habe, mal ganz ohne Wertung.

In der Sterbehilfe hat er die Diskussion nicht angeregt, sondern abgewürgt, indem er von vornherein unmögliche Postitionen bezog.
Anstössig, ja verwerflich ist seine Einstellung dazu bis heute. Dass die Sterbehilfediskussion in Deutschland schwieriger ist als in den Nachbarländern, ist auch auf Prof. Hackethal zurückzuführen, der in seiner Unbeherrschtheit nicht bereit war, zwischen seiner vor 1945 geprägten Einstellung dazu und der Ethik einer zutiefst verletzten Gesellschaft abzuwägen.

Im Zug der Sterbehilfe blockierte sein Geschwätz und sein Tun vor allem mal den ethischen Notbremshebel - in gezogenem Zustand.
Es ist Zeit die Bremsen vorsichtig zu lösen und das Thema unter einer strikten Trennung von Therapie und Sterbehilfe endlich zu klären.
Hackethal mag dabei als Warnung dienen vor dem, was nicht geht.
Auch das ist was wert. Hvielemi. [Hvielemi @Reinardo, 22.April2012] 

Nach einem gesunden 60jährigen Leben gibt mir diese Erkrankung auch eine große Chance:
mich auf wesentliches zu konzentrieren und so dankbar einfach weiterzuleben. Es grüßt Bernhard [Bernhard, 24April2012]

*Sport oder Couch*..Und wer findet, auf der Couch zu hocken mache ihn glücklich, soll das doch tun.
Da ist er wenigstens vor Lawinen und Sonnenbrand und Verkehrsunfällen bei der
Anreise geschützt - auch eine Weise, das Leben zu verlängern. [Hvielemi, 27April2012]

Liebster Harald..  [Hajoke @Harald_1933, 28.April2012] (ein Schelm , wer Böses dabei denkt, Anm. d.Red.)

Was jetzt besser ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich persönlich vertraue einem Laser mehr als einer radioaktiven Strahlung. Die Kosten werden komplett vom Sponsor bezahlt (Steba Biotech S.A). Und noch einmal: alle bisherigen Methoden vernichten das komplette Gewebe. Hier wird nur die Hälfte vernichtet. Und man sagte mir, dass die Schale nicht beeinträchtigt wird. Das bedeutet auch kaum Nebenwirkungen, bezüglich Potenz oder Inkontinenz.
Natürlich bin ich ein Versuchskanienchen, aber man muss (wie überall) die Chancen und Risiken abwägen. Ich bin von Haus aus eher ein "Chancendenker" und kein "Risikodenker", wie die meisten anderen. [KaiausL, 29.April2012]

இڿڰۣ---﻿

----------


## Harald_1933

*Kalenderspruch für den 18. Mai:
*
Sie: "Die Bienen machen es, die Schmetterlinge machen es, die Vögel machen es, warum machen wir es nicht mal wieder?" Er: "Wieder? Ich bin noch nie geflogen !"

Zitat des Tages in der heutigen Presse:

"Es war schon im alten Russland so: Wenn die Wölfe näher kommen, wird einer vom Schlitten geworfen"
(Politikberater Michael Spreng)

Welches Problem es auf der Welt noch gibt: 
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/franz...56501992/index

*"Alle Männer haben nur zwei Dinge im Sinn. Geld ist das andere"
*(Jeanne Moreau)

----------


## dillinger

(Für mich) Lesenswertes aus Forumsbeiträgen (Mai2012)

Wenn du einen erfahrenen Operateur ausgewählt hast wird die OP gut gelingen.Lass dich durch Reinardo , der einen anderen Weg gewählt hat nicht verunsichern, Reinardo ist viel älter als wir und wird mit PC sterben und nicht an PC. Wünsche dir viel Glück! Skipper [Skipper @Franklin,09.Mai2012]

Lieber Reinardo, alle Statistiken weisen darauf hin, dass in diesem Fall die radikale Entfernung der Prostata unter 65 Jahren deutliche Vorteile gegenüber nichtinvasiven Behandlungsmethoden hat. - Dein ständiges Negieren dieser Studien macht Deine Bedenken nicht glaubhafter. - Wenn Du allerdings mit 80 noch Zeugungsfähig sein möchtest, wäre das ein Argument im Alter von Franklin nichts zu tun. Da stellt sich nur die Frage, ob er dann das Alter von 80 erreichen wird.
Wenn mich die Diagnose PCa nicht 2006 sondern 2016 mit gleichem Biopsieergebnis getroffen hätte, würde ich Deinen Bedenken folgen und AS betreiben. Ob es mir dabei psychisch besser ginge sollte ebenfalls bedacht werden. Jetzt, nach fast genau 6 Jahren seit der OP, bin ich in bester körperlicher Verfassung und denke nicht einmal daran, dass mich evtl. doch noch ein Rezidiv ereilen könnte. Gruß Heribert [Heribert@Reinardo,09.Mai2012]

Lieber Heribert: Auch ich freue mich über jede gelungene Operation und anschließendem Freisein von Rezidiven. Deine Argumente, das ist ja alles in Ordnung und wir können für den Einzelfall auch davon ausgehen, dass Franklin seriös beraten wurde. Aber so wie sein erster Beitrag sich las, schien mir die Furcht vor Krebstod das beherrschende Motiv seiner Entscheidung zu sein. Und Furcht, das ist, so las ich kürzlich bei Anna Seghers, "wenn eine bestimmte Vorstellung anfängt, alles andere zu überwuchern".
Ich habe in diesem Forum schon herzzerreißende Klagen über den Verlust der Erektions- und Zeugungsfähigkeit gelesen. Und viele kamen trotz gelungener Operation unter günstigen Voraussetzungen aus einer Kette belastender Folgetherapien nicht mehr heraus. Diese Leute haben sicherlich tausendmal bereut, dass sie "seriöser" Beratung aufgesessen waren, welche in Wahrheit eine an Interessen gebundene Beratung war. Nicht nur die Ärzte in den Kliniken, auch freie niedergelassene Urologen sind oft kooperativ mit Kliniken verbunden und gehalten, Patienten zuzuführen. Das wissen die meisten Menschen nicht, wenn sie zur Vorsorge gehen. Hinzu kommt für Kliniken das Gebot der Mindestanzahl, um die Lizenz nicht zu verlieren. Im Ergebnis wird viel zu oft interssengebunden beraten und viel zu oft unnötig operiert.
Dieses Forum war, solange ich dabei bin, immer ein Forum, wo auch Kritik geübt und über schulmedizinisch alternative Diagnose- und Therapiemöglichkeiten diskutiert werden konnte. Das sind z.B. aktive Überwachung, die Dreifache Hormonblockade nach Leibowitz, die HIFU-Therapie und als schonende Diagnostik die FNAB und DNA-Analysen. Gruß, Reinardo [Reinardo@Heribert,10.Mai2012]

Schön für Dich, dass Du es vorzuziehen scheinst, mit geringerer Sicherheit zu sterben, dafür etwas früher.
Du trampelst hier auf den Schwerstkranken rum, als ob die keinen Lebenswunsch mehr haben dürften.
Wenn Du persönlich nicht gerne in den Genuss einer neuen Therapie kommen möchtest, kannst Du sie ja verweigern, und gut ist.iner, der diesen Leibowitz-Hype fast ein Jahrzehnt durchgezogen hat, sollte die Weiterentwicklungder Hormonsuppression nicht derart pauschal verurteilen.    Zügle Dich bitte! Hvielemi [Hvielemi@Reinardo,11.Mai2012]

Manchmal weiss ich nicht mehr, was ich antworten soll. Eines weiss ich aber ganz genau: Aufgeben wäre das Schlechtestes, sich Hingeben und Verantwortung abgeben ebenfalls. Ich bewundere alle Männer hier in diesem Forum, die aktiv und intelligent sich damit beschäftigen ohne eine Krise zu bekommen, oder hypochondrisch reagieren. Alle Achtung! Einen schönen Sonntag Gruss Carmen [Eheweib,13.Mai2012]

Noch was Schwieriges in Kürze, liebe Carmen: In unserem Alter pflegt man nicht so sehr an den Tod zu denken. Das ändert sich jetzt. Das Leben wird dadurch intensiver, klarer. Schätze den Tag! _Carpe diem!_ Hvielemi [Hvielemi@Eheweib,14.Mai2012]

*12 Jahre Prostatakrebs - - - Gedanken zur psychischen Bewältigung*
*Vorwort:*
Heute vor 12 Jahren, am 17.05.2000, erhielt ich die Diagnose Prostatakrebs.
Dieses "Jubiläum" ist für mich Anlass, einen Rückblick auf diesen Zeitraum zu verfassen,der sich jedoch weniger mit Details über Diagnosen, Therapien und Verlauf beschäftigt, sondern vielmehr einen Aspekt in den Vordergrund stellt, der aus meiner Sicht zu wenig beachtet wird.
Es geht um die Psyche des Mannes, die es ihm erschwert, Gefühle zu zeigen; noch weniger gelingt es ihm, Schwächen einzuräumen und zu akzeptieren.
Dies betrifft auch den Umgang mit dem eigenen Körper. Dieser hat zu funktionieren, etwaige Beschwerden werden lange ignoriert. Wozu zum Arzt gehen, etwa gar zu einem Urologen? 
Es ist doch (fast!) alles in Ordnung.
Ich habe gelernt, dass es ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Krankheitsbewältigung sein kann, Gefühle zuzulassen und Schwächen zu akzeptieren (und darüber zu reden!), anstatt sie zu verdrängen. Bewusst berichte ich deshalb auch über Emotionen, Zweifel und Rückschläge.
Mein Anliegen ist es, vor allem Neubetroffenen mit diesem sehr persönlichen Bericht etwas Zuversicht und Orientierung zu vermitteln.
Gerade in der Zeit nach der Erstdiagnose wäre klares Denken dringend erforderlich, um die Fülle der wichtigen Informationen zu verarbeiten und in konsequentes Handeln umzusetzen. Dies ist jedoch durch den verständlichen Schock meist deutlich erschwert, bzw. unmöglich.
*Die Psyche des Mannes:*
Wir Männer sind offensichtlich noch immer in archaischen Vorstellungsmustern gefangen.
Unsere Vorfahren mussten jagen, töten und in ihrer kurzen Lebensspanne möglichst viele Kinder zeugen. Dies waren die Attribute ihrer Stärke, um das Überleben der Sippe und damit den Fortbestand der Menschheit zu sichern.
Leistung wird längst nach ganz anderen Kriterien bewertet, der Existenzkampf findet heute auf völlig anderen Ebenen statt. Er basiert nicht mehr auf physischer Kraft, Robustheit und Fruchtbarkeit, sondern verlangt Wissen, Kreativität und Anpassungsfähigkeit.
Warum ist es so schwierig, diese Eigenschaften auch im Umgang mit der Erkrankung einzusetzen?
Physiologisch-funktionelle Störungen als Begleiterscheinungen von Emotionen und Konflikten werden von der psychosomatischen Medizin längst anerkannt.
Zitat aus Wikipedia:
_Ein Stiefkind der psychosomatischen Medizin ist die psychosomatische Urologie. Im Bereich der Uro-Genital-Organe mit der gleichzeitigen Funktion als Ausscheidungs-, Fortpflanzungs- und Lustorgan besteht ein komplexes Geflecht von möglichen funktionellen Störungen und es gibt dort Ansatzpunkte für psychosomatische Störungen und Schmerzsyndrome. Nur relativ wenige Spezialisten befassen sich mit dieser Materie._
Könnte es sein, dass die Diagnose Prostatakrebs einen Mann stärker trifft als viele andere Erkrankungen, weil sie das emotionale und biologische Zentrum seiner Männlichkeit gefährdet?
Ist es nicht verständlich, dass diese Diagnose irrationale Ängste und Spannungen auslöst, welche das weitere Vorgehen z u s ä t z l i c h erschweren?
Besteht andererseits eine Chance darin, den schwierigen Weg besser zu bewältigen, wenn man sich diese Problematik bewusst macht und versucht, sie durch eine andere Bewertung zu entschärfen?
12 Jahre Umgang mit dem Prostatakrebs haben mich zu der Überzeugung gebracht, dass der mentale und psychische Umgang mit der Erkrankung eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle spielt.
Information, Wissen und konsequentes Handeln sind von zentraler Bedeutung, aber auch das Annehmen der Krankheit spielt eine wichtige Rolle. Die Einsicht, dass es sich um eine Schwäche des eigenen Körpers und nicht um den Angriff eines imaginären Feindes handelt, kann von Vorteil sein.
Es sollte dem Mann heute eigentlich möglich sein, etwas aufmerksamer und sensibler mit seinem Körper umzugehen, ohne zu befürchten, deshalb als Schwächling oder Versager zu gelten. Die offene Aussprache mit dem Partner, mit der Familie und mit dem Arzt über Nöte und Ängste würde die Psyche entlasten. In schwierigen Fällen könnte professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch genommen werden.
Von großer Bedeutung wäre es auch, dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass sich ein gewisses Umdenken in der Öffentlichkeit durchsetzt. Rechtzeitige Vorsorge könnte viel Leid ersparen.
Sicher gibt es große Unterschiede je nach Mentalität, Alter und Lebens  Situation. Ich bin mir auch der Tatsache bewusst, dass es viele Betroffene gibt, die wesentlich härter getroffen wurden, als es bei mir der Fall war.
*Meine Geschichte:*
Auch ich war damals ein Vorsorge  Muffel und ging erst auf Drängen meiner Frau zum Urologen. Mein Wissensstand war gleich Null; ich hatte kaum eine Ahnung, welche Funktion die Prostata eigentlich hat.
Ich war 70 Jahre alt, in gutem Allgemeinzustand und bereits seit 10 Jahren in einem erfüllten Ruhestand lebend, ausgefüllt mit Hobbys, vielen Reisen und einer harmonischen Ehe.
Die Diagnose war ein brutaler Schock, der tiefe Verzweiflung und Hilflosigkeit auslöste. Die Intensität unserer Beziehung verstärkte den Schmerz; das sorgenfreie Leben schien zu Ende, die Zukunft zeigte sich düster und drohend. Es gab schlaflose Nächte, Tränen und viele Sorgen; wir landeten in dem berühmten "schwarzen Loch".
Überraschenderweise wandelte sich diese Lähmung nach einiger Zeit in eine erstaunliche Aktivität. Ich wollte alles über die Krankheit und über Therapie  Möglichkeiten wissen.
Da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch keinen PC hatte, kaufte ich mir Bücher, besuchte Vorträge und Veranstaltungen und begann eine umfangreiche Arzt  Odyssee.
3 Monate lang besuchte ich Urologen, Strahlentherapeuten, Radiologen, Internisten, Naturheilkundler und Kliniken, meist mit einem umfangreichen Fragenkatalog, der in
einigen Fällen dazu führte, dass ich nach einiger Zeit mehr oder weniger höflich hinaus - komplimentiert wurde.
Ich hätte mir wohl etlichen Aufwand und so manche Sorge ersparen können, wenn ich schon damals über mehr Wissen verfügt hätte. Auch bleibt die Frage offen, ob ich die Dreifache Hormontherapie als Ersttherapie gewählt hätte.
Diese verstärkte Form des Hormonentzugs belastete mich stark; ich litt unter extremer Müdigkeit, Antriebslosigkeit, Kraftverlust, Muskelabbau, Gelenkschmerzen und Gewichtszunahme. Deutliche Auswirkungen gab es auch im mentalen und emotionalen Bereich. Konzentrationsfähigkeit und geistige Aktivität waren deutlich eingeschränkt. Entschlüsse zu fassen, kostete mehr Energie und ihre Umsetzung mehr Zeit. Wahrnehmungs- und Empfindungsvermögen waren gedämpft. Die Gefühle waren flacher geworden und einer gewissen Gleichgültigkeit gewichen. Das Interessen  Spektrum wurde deutlich kleiner. Hobbys wie Lesen und Musizieren verloren an Bedeutung; Pläne für Reisen, die das Leben vorher ungeheuer bereichert hatten, mussten aufs Eis gelegt werden.
Eines der schönsten Dinge im männlichen Leben, das andere Geschlecht, hatte seinen Reiz verloren. Wenn auch die körperliche Komponente im Alter an Bedeutung verliert, so ist doch gerade in einer guten Beziehung, die wir seit mehr als 40 Jahren praktizierten, die Freude aneinander und miteinander ein äußerst wichtiges und belebendes Element.
Es gab Tiefpunkte (z.B. einen Sturz mit Gesichtsverletzungen), wo ich alles satt hatte und aufgeben wollte. In solchen Situationen fühlte ich mich hilflos, ausgezehrt, leer.
Es ist einfach nicht vorstellbar, wie sich ein Mann ohne Testosteron fühlt!
Doch die Disziplin und die Aussicht auf Besserung nach Beendigung der Therapie siegten; auch hierbei waren mir Gespräche, die liebevolle Anteilnahme meiner Frau und die Taktik, sich den Frust von der Seele zu schreiben, hilfreich.
Die ersehnte Besserung war ein langwieriger Prozess, begleitet von vielen unterstützenden Maßnahmen. ambulante Reha, Feldenkrais, Darmsanierung, häusliche Gymnastik, Fitness -Studio, Sauna, Wandern und Ernährungsdisziplin führten zunehmend wieder zu einem Körpergefühl, Kraftzuwachs und Wohlbefinden.
Auch die Seele erholte sich langsam; ich setzte mich wieder an meinen Flügel, begann wieder zu lesen und sah die Welt vor allem auch meine Frau(!)  wieder mit anderen Augen.
Die konsequente Verfolgung des Ziels lohnte sich; nach annähernd einem halben Jahr war ich wieder fast der Alte.
Leider brachte die Therapie keinen dauerhaften Erfolg.
Rund 3 Jahre nach Abschluss der DHB sah ich mich durch steigende PSA  Werte zu erneuter Diagnostik veranlasst. Die Ergebnisse waren deutlich genug, um Handlungsbedarf anzuzeigen. Enttäuschung und Zweifel an der Richtigkeit der ursprünglichen Entscheidung waren die zwangsläufige Folge. Ein leichter Trost war der Gedanke, 4 Jahre gewonnen zu haben.
Es war auch nicht zu übersehen, dass die ursprünglichen Prognosen und Erwartungen zu optimistisch waren und in der Zwischenzeit einige Korrekturen erfahren mussten. Auch die Akzeptanz als Primärtherapie durch die Ärzte war sehr mangelhaft. Im BPS  Forum gab es über einen längeren Zeitraum heftige Diskussionen pro und contra DHB.
Denkbare Optionen waren: Zweitzyklus einer Hormonblockade, Operation oder Strahlentherapie.
Eine erneute Hormonblockade wollte ich wegen der beschriebenen Nebenwirkungen vermeiden, eine Operation hatte ich von Anfang an abgelehnt, da eines der relativ häufig auftretenden Folgen (vor allem im fortgeschrittenen Alter) Inkontinenz ist.
So blieb die Strahlentherapie. Da sie in vielen Kombinationen und Modalitäten durchgeführt wird, begann erneut ein schwieriger und aufwändiger Informationsprozess über Standorte, Geräteausstattung, Technik und Erfahrungswerte.Mit dieser Suche war ich fast ein Vierteljahr lang intensiv beschäftigt. Ich korrespondierte und telefonierte mit vielen Kliniken und Therapiezentren; einige davon suchte ich persönlich auf.
In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich trotz meines Alters noch gelernt, PC und Internet zu nutzen, was sich als große Hilfe erwies und heute noch ist.
Schließlich entschied ich mich 2004 für eine intensistätsmodulierte Strahlentherapie im Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrum in Heidelberg. Diese Art der Bestrahlung erschien mir als die beste Form, ein Maximum an Erfolgschancen mit einem Minimum an Nebenwirkungen zu erreichen und im DKFZ hatte man die längste Erfahrung damit.
Über die Technik und die Durchführung habe ich einen ausführlichen Artikel geschrieben, der hier abrufbar ist.
In der Zwischenzeit bin ich 82 Jahre alt und fühle mich relativ wohl. Es gibt einige Beschwerden, die jedoch eindeutig dem Alter geschuldet sind. 
*Die Rolle des Partners:*
Der Partner leidet in einem Maß mit, welches wohl meist nicht genügend gewürdigt wird.
Zunächst war die Diagnose ein brutaler Schock, dann die gemeinsamen Bemühungen um Entscheidungen und die Begleitung der Therapien ein schwieriger Weg.
Einzelne Phasen, so z.B. während der DHB brachten eine enorme Belastung, gerade in einer guten Beziehung. Meine Frau litt unsagbar darunter, dass ich zum Neutrum wurde. Sie berichtete mir hinterher, dass ich regelrecht durch sie hindurchgeschaut habe. Der tägliche Umgang mit einem Ehemann, der sich so sehr verändert hatte, erforderte unendlich viel Geduld, Kraft und Liebe.
Gleichzeitig erfuhr ich durch meine Frau wertvolle Hilfe in vielen Situationen. Wir führten immer wieder stundenlange Gespräche, die mir Erleichterung brachten und in vielen Fällen das Verständnis und Entscheidungen erleichterten.
Es war eine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass meine Frau mich bei allen wichtigen Terminen begleitete und beim Arzt neben mir saß; dies erleichterte die nachträgliche Rekonstruktion des Gesprächs und ermöglichte es, Missverständnisse zu korrigieren. Auch die 9 Wochen Therapiezeit in Heidelberg verbrachten wir gemeinsam.
Für diese Unterstützung in einer schweren Zeit bin ich unendlich dankbar.
*Persönliche Bilanz:*
In meiner persönlichen Bilanz steht D a n k b a r k e i t an erster Stelle.
Ich bin dankbar
dass meine Erkrankung in einem frühen Stadium entdeckt wurde.
dass sie mich in einem Alter traf, in dem die berufliche Existenz und die Ausbildung der Kinder nicht mehr gefährdet werden konnten.
dass ich Mittel und Wege fand, ein Fortschreiten der Krankheit zu stoppen.
Natürlich gibt es nie eine endgültige Sicherheit, dass dies für alle Zeit gelungen ist.
Mein Alter lässt mich dies relativ gelassen sehen und ich blicke zufrieden auf ein erfülltes Leben zurück.
Die langjährige Auseinandersetzung mit der Erkrankung, die erlebten Höhen und Tiefen, die Kontakte mit anderen Betroffenen etc. haben in vielen Bereichen das Denken und Empfinden verändert. Schwerpunkte haben sich verlagert, neue Prioritäten haben sich gebildet.
Diese Entwicklung hat u.a. dazu geführt, dass ich mich seit Jahren intensiv um unsere Gesundheit kümmere, soweit dies einem Laien möglich ist. Die Möglichkeiten des Internets und die Unterstützung durch einige gute Ärzte sind und waren mir dabei eine wertvolle Hilfe.
*Allgemeines:*
PK wächst in der Regel viel langsamer als jede andere Krebsart und die krankheitsbedingte Sterblichkeit ist relativ niedrig. Somit bleibt nach der Erstdiagnose meist ausreichend Zeit für Information und Therapie - Entscheidung.
Eine umfassende Information über diagnostische und therapeutische Möglichkeiten ist unverzichtbare Voraussetzung für eine Erfolg versprechende Strategie. Das Wissen hilft dem Ratsuchenden, zum mündigen Patienten zu werden. Dieser ist imstande, mit dem Arzt auf einer anderen Ebene zu diskutieren, Empfehlungen zu bewerten, Entscheidungen zu treffen und selbst Verantwortung zu übernehmen.
Das Internet ist dabei äußerst hilfreich; auch die Arbeit des BPS und der Forumsbetreiber ist von unschätzbarem Wert. Eine Fülle von Informationen und Kontaktmöglichkeiten ermöglichen es, das eigene Verständnis auszubauen.
Diagnostik- und Therapiemöglichkeiten wurden in den letzten 10 Jahren deutlich erweitert. So ist es bei entsprechendem Engagement möglich, eine individuelle Therapie - Entscheidung unter Berücksichtigung von Alter, Krankheitsstadium und evtl. Nebenerkrankungen zu treffen.
Bei aller zum Teil berechtigten Kritik an unserem Gesundheitswesen sollten wir anerkennen, dass wir in Deutschland trotzdem eine hervorragende Versorgung haben.
Die Fortschritte der Medizin werden besonders deutlich, wenn wir unsere heutigen Möglichkeiten mit denen unserer Eltern oder Großeltern vergleichen.
Wir sollten unsere Chancen nutzen, indem wir versuchen, auch unser Denken und Handeln diesem Fortschritt anzupassen.
Ein gutes Gelingen wünscht Helmut [helmut (i),17.Mai2012]

Dein Uro ist also in einer Zwickmühle: biopsiert er und trifft, dann war es richtig so zu handeln -
wenn er aber nicht trifft d. h. keine Krebszellen nachweisen kann, ist die Situation weiterhin bescheiden, und wie Tom schreibt, mag die Prostata die wiederholte Piekserei auch nicht. Biopsiert er aber nicht und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wird PCA nachgewiesen und hat die Kapsel bereits überschritten, ist es für Deinen Uro noch bescheidener.
Leider eine sehr schwerwiegende Situation. [artisun51@rroelt,24.Mai2012]

Hallo Hvielemi,
ich war schon lange nicht mehr hier und wollte dir nur ganz kurz was sagen wenn ich deine Beiträge so lese. Zum Thema " Angst " , hast du doch von dem was ich mal hier so geschrieben haben mehr verstanden als ich dachte.
Die Angst ist schlimmer als der Krebs. Vielleicht ist auch Krebs = Angst. !?
Deine Bilder sind schön zu betrachten und ich stelle fest du bist eine berreicherung für dieses Forum.
Weiter so !!!! Und von Herzen Alles Gute Weiterhin !!!!! [Angi345@Hvielemi,25.Mai2012]

..Ich habe vielleicht die Gelegenheit, heute schon von so einer Lösung von morgen zu profitieren: Am 4. Juli lass ich in Heidelberg eine PSMA-PET machen. Falls sich daraus keine lokalen Therapieoptionen ergeben, könnte ich evtl. von einer PSMA-Jod-131-Bestrahlung profitieren. Da haben bis heute 25 Männer bekommen, teils mit 'spektakulären' Ergebnissen, aber eben auch mit Nebenwirkungen.
Mal sehen. [Hvielemi@Eheweib,25.Mai2012]

*Mein Pappa ist gestorben* 
Liebe Forumsmitglieder! Vor 4 Jahren dachte ich, dass dieser Tag nie kommen würde. Ich habe hier nächtelang gelesen, viele Geschichten mitverfolgt, mich informiert, gelacht und geweint. Aber nie habe ich selbst etwas geschrieben. Ich war oft berührt über Krankheitsverläufe, im guten und im schlechten. Am 12.05.2012 ist nun mein geliebter Vater Ulrich verstorben. Für mich ein Vorbild als Vater, mit all seinen Schwierigkeiten, der selbst keinen guten Vater hatte. Er hat es nicht an uns (meinen Bruder und mich) weitergegeben. Er hat es nicht nur anders, sondern besser gemacht, er hat einen Kreislauf durchbrochen und das schaffen wenige. In seinen letzten Stunden konnte ich sagen, wie dankbar ich ihm dafür bin, solch einen tollen Vater gehabt zu haben und dass ich versuchen werde, meine kleine Tochter (21 Monate) in ähnlicher Weise zu erziehen. Zum freien denken, zu Kreativität und Mitgefühl, Achtsamkeit und der Fähigkeit, zu vergeben. Und noch vielem mehr. Ich bin so stolz auf ihn. Beim Erstbefund 03/08 hatte er bereits eine multiple Metastasierung im gesamten Skelett, PSA 140, einen Gleason-Score von 5+4=9, allerdings ohne größere körperliche Symptome. Er hat mich im Diagnosejahr 2008 noch für ein ein paar Tage auf meiner Radtour von München an die Ostsee begleitet. Einmal quer durch Deutschland. Konservative Behandlungen hat er stets abgelehnt. Keine Operation, keine Bestrahlung, keine Chemo. Bei seinem Krankheitsbild eigentlich auch sinnlos, aber alles wurde ihm angeboten. Prostataentfernung bei Metastasen. Was für ein Schwachsinn!!! Allerdings ziemlich rentabel. Es geht hier leider auch um sehr viel Geld, da sollte man sich nichts vormachen. Ungefähr 3 Jahre Hormonentzug hat er mitgemacht, Zometa zur gleichen Zeit. Später Schmerztherapien (Fentanyl am Anfang, später Oxycodon u.v.m). Seine Schmerzen waren fast immer gut unter Kontrolle. Vor 5 Monaten hat der Hormonentzug versagt. Eigentlich zur Reha im Krankenhaus wunderte man sich über seine tauben Beine. Ergebnis CT: alles voll mit Metas, Skelet, innere Organe, zum Teil im Gehirn, JEDE (!) einzelne Rippe und viele Wirbelkörper durch die Metas gebrochen, Beine gelähmt. Vor ca. 4 Monaten Einweisung auf die Palliativstation der Barmherzigen Brüder in München (die größte und erfahrenste in Deutschland). Trotz seines Krankheitssatus ist er dort entlassen worden (und war sehr traurig darüber). Es ging ihm quasi einfach noch zu gut. Ich kann hier nur jeden ermutigen, palliative Pflege in Anspruch zu nehmen. In Deutschland steht das JEDERMANN zu!!! Ohne größere Zuzahlungen. Egal, sein Ende war sehr würdevoll. Alles, was gesagt werden mußte, wurde gesagt und er ist am folgenden morgen gegangen, ohne Schmerzen oder erkennbare Panik. Ich saß einige Stunden an seinem Totenbett und konnte mich ausführlich verabschieden. Das war sehr wertvoll. Den Abschied wahrzunehmen und zu zelebrieren ist wahrscheinlich die wichtigste Erfahrung in meinem Leben. Es gibt nichts mehr zu sagen. Diese Erfahrung wünsche ich euch allen auch. Aber vor allem wünsche ich euch allen, dass ihr noch viel Zeit habt, bevor ihr diesen Moment erlebt. Er wird kommen, auch ohne Krebs. Alles Liebe! Andy_P [Andy_P@Forum,26.Mai2012]

Du behauptest, das Medikament scheine hinsichtlich möglicher "Kollateralschäden" nicht überprüft worden zu sein. Hättest Du Dich informiert, dann hättest Du erfahren, dass Prolia in Placebo-kontrollierten klinischen Studien bei 10534 Frauen mit Osteoporose und bei Patienten mit Brust- oder Prostatakarzinom unter Hormonentzug getestet worden ist. Und Du hättest fetstellen können, welche unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen im Verlauf dieser Studien aufgetreten sind.
Ich empfehle Dir dringend, künftig vor dem Schiessen zu prüfen, ob das Kaliber Deiner Geschosse zu Deinem Hinterlader oder was Du sonst für ein Gewehr benutzest, passt. Jürg [jürgvw@Reinardo,26Mai2012]

Fazit: Ein Tumor mit rascher VZ ist in der Früherkennung eh nicht rechtzeitig sichtbar.
Ich könnte also durchaus einer der dunkelroten Punkte werden rechts in der Grafik.
Aufgrund diese persönlichen Erfahrung scheint mir die Früherkennung mittels PSA-Screening
selbstredend als unsinnig. Diejenigen 20, der durch die Früherkennung tatsächlich oder
vermeintlich gerettet wurde, also die dunkelblauen Punkte, sehen das ganz anders,
während die 180 hellblauen Punkte für den Rest ihres Lebens genervt sind oder gar
von der Krebsangst zerfressen werden - Letzterer Tod würde dann aber nicht dem
Krebs zugeordnet, ebensowenig wie krebsbedingte Suizide.
Besser wird die Bilanz aussehen, wenn man die Früherkennung auf Brüder und
Söhne von PCa-Betroffenen beschränkt und auf weitere Risikogruppen, wie bestimmte
öfter betroffene Berufsgruppen und derlei.
Es gilt also nicht Pro oder Contra Früherkennung mittels PSA, sondern ein intelligenter
Einsatz dieses Mittels ist gefragt. Damit werden Kosten und seelische Belastungen gespart
und vielleicht einige Männer gerettet, die sonst durch das Raster gefallen wären. Hvielemi [Hvielemi,28.Mai2012]

Zitat von Wolfgang aus Berlin:  ..Mit Grüßen an alle, die immer noch ihrem Arzt aus der Hand fressen. Wolfgang

Danke für die Grüße, die Hand war sehr erfolgreich, ich halte meinen Urologen der mit viel Empathie an mich und meinen PCa herangegangen ist, für den Hauptgrund, dass ich nach fast 5 3/4 Jahren ganz offensichtlich geheilt bin, ohne ihn - und natürlich meinen Operateur- wäre ich nicht soweit. Ja, ja ich weiß, ich bin nunmal kein mündiger Patient.
Probleme mit der Wasserversorgung (zuhause!) überlasse ich nämlich meinem Installateur, ich bin halt da auch nicht mündig.
Leute, lasst die Kirche im Dorf. Volker 
Am Ende wird alles gut. Und wird es nicht gut, dann ist es auch nicht das Ende.
(Aus dem Film "The Best Exotik Marigold Hotel" [vaukaa,28.Mai2012]

hallo Wolfgang:-
Nachdem Knut Dir in unwiderlegbarer mathematischer Stringenz nachgewiesen hat, dass Deine PSA-Werte trotz aller von Dir genommenen biologischen Mittel nach oben gehen (jetzt fast 12 ?) wünsche ich Dir mit Metformin guten Erfolg.
Die bisher zitierten Versuchsergebnisse sehe ich mit großer Skepsis. Wie bei vielen solcher Versuche wird der Erfolg lediglich am Abfall des PSA-Wertes festgemacht. Dieser ist aber keine verlässliche Größe, weil er bestenfalls (wenn überhaupt) etwas aussagt über das Volumen des Krebses, jedoch nichts über Veränderungen in dessen Malignität. Eigentlich müsste man bei derartigen Versuchen vorher und am Ende des Versuchs auch immer ein Cholin-PET-CT und eine DNA-Analyse machen, um zu wissen, was Sache ist.
Aber wenn Du keine Nebenwirkungen spürst und die Kosten von Metformin bezahlbar sind, dann ist ein Versuch ja einen Versuch wert und ich wünsche Dir Erfolg.
Was die Ärzte Zeitung angeht, so erhalte auch ich täglich deren Emails mit Informationen. Ich muss aber sagen, dass das alles reinster Verlautbarungs-Journalismus ist. Nie lese ich da eine gründlichere Analyse oder eine eigenständige Kritik, insbesondere, was Nebenwirkungen von schulmedizinischen Heilverfahren und Medikamenten betrifft. Du wirst mir wahrscheinlich beipflichten, wenn ich sage, dass viele der verharmlosend "Nebenwirkungen" genannten Wirkungen in Wahrheit Körperverletzungen sind, von denen man nur hoffen kann, dass eine intakte körperliche Widerstandskraft und ein nicht vorgeschädigtes Immunsystem damit fertig werden, so dass keine lebenslangen Schäden bleiben.
Ich habe mir in unentschuldbarem Vertrauen auf die vielen Jubelberichte in der Ärzte Zeitung über Prolia (Denosumab) dieses Medikament zur Vorbeugung gegen Metastasenbildung spritzen lassen und bin seitdem richtig krank. Das war mein Fehler. Den beiden Ärzten, die das gemacht haben, kann ich keine Schuld geben. Die lesen die Ärzte Zeitung auch und sind selbst Opfer von Desinformation.
Gruß und Dir alles Gute. Reinardo [Reinardo@Wolfgang aus Berlin,28.Mai2012]

Die Vorbeugeformel für Prostatkrebs hab ich mal so gesetzt:
*Gekochter Reis, Sushi und Wok, statt Gebackenes, Schweinehaxen und Fritteuse*
Nich anders wird es sein vor, während und auch nach den AHT-Intermissionen.
Die Wirksamkeit dieser nitrosaminarmen Formel ist belegt durch die halb so hohe Inzidenz des PCa in Fernost gegenüber Europa.
Nun ist uns japanische Lebensweise reichlich fremd, aber eine abwechslungsreiche Kost tut uns immer gut, egal ob noch gesund oder schon krank. Abwechslung reduziert Ungesundes und vermehrt Gesundes, bringt Erlebnis, Vielfalt und damit Lebensqualität.
Ich befasse mich während meiner noch andauernden AHT-Pause lieber mit dem Leben, als mit selbstquälerischer Diätfolter, wie sie immer wieder proklamiert wird - nota bene meist von Gesunden.
Carpe diem! Hvielemi (und nicht der eingedeutschte "Wilhelm" und auch nicht sonstwie ...) [Hvielemi,28.Mai2012]

@HansiB ( Konrad ) äußerte sich einmal so:
Aus seiner Sicht leben die Schwerbetroffenen länger und besser, die sich außerhalb der Leitlinien bewegten. Das hat natürlich in 2008/09 für einigen Wirbel gesorgt.Sollte er Recht behalten?
Grüsse Hans-J. [Hans-J.,28.Mai2012]

Lieber Knut,
Gleason Score beschreibt die Aggressivität des Tumors nur unbefriedigend, das wissen wir. DNA-Z leider auch! Es ist definitiv unzutreffend, dass die Aggressivität eines Tumors mit Hilfe der DNA-Z objektiv dargestellt werden könnte! Ob die vorhandenen Chromosomenaberrationen gefährlich/bösartig oder eher unbedeutend sind, belegt die DNA-Z nicht.
Will man therapieführende Aussagen bekommen, wird man um eine molekulare Bestimmung nicht herumkommen. Ist z.B. BCL-2 erhöht, könnten COX-2 Blocker zur RT vorteilhaft sein. Sind neuroendokrine Zellen in erheblichem Umfang vorhanden könnte eine RPE Vorteile haben, ect. ect. Das alles vermag die DNA-Z nicht auszusagen, was nicht heißt, dass sie bei AS als Therapiewunsch nutzlos wäre - aber ansonsten wohl eher nicht. [Lowroad@knut.krueger,29.Mai2012]

Zitat von LowRoad: ..Es ist definitiv unzutreffend, dass die Aggressivität eines Tumors mit Hilfe der DNA-Z objektiv dargestellt werden könnte! Ob die vorhandenen Chromosomenaberrationen gefährlich/bösartig oder eher unbedeutend sind, belegt die DNA-Z nicht.
 Lieber Andi,
nicht erst hier hast Du zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass Du der Aussagefähigkeit einer DNA-Ploidie-Befundung gegenüber skeptisch eingestellt bist. Du bist allerdings bislang auch eine überzeugende Begründung hierfür schuldig geblieben. Die zusätzlichen Möglichkeiten einer erweiterten pathologischen Befundung eines Biopsates, wie von Dir gebetsmühlenartig erneut hier hervorgehoben, die aber ohnehin eher nur sehr selten angefordert werden, allein, können es doch nicht sein, dass Du erneut verharmlost, welches eigentliche Potential in einer objektiven DNA-Zytometrie-Befundung liegt. Es mag ja sein, dass das Dir für Dich vorliegende Ploidie-Ergebnis mit dazu beigetragen haben könnte, diese eher ignorante Einstellung dazu hier zu demonstrieren. Der Tag könnte kommen, wo Du im nachhinein, Deine Ignoranz widerrufen wirst. [Harald_1933@LowRoad,29.Mai2012]

*@ LR*
Zitat von LowRoad: ..Es ist definitiv unzutreffend, dass die Aggressivität eines Tumors mit Hilfe der DNA-Z objektiv dargestellt werden könnte! Ob die vorhandenen Chromosomenaberrationen gefährlich/bösartig oder eher unbedeutend sind, belegt die DNA-Z nicht.
 Diese Behauptung ist schlichtweg Unsinn, denn die Ploidieklassifizierungen in
Peridiploid
Peritetraploid
Xploid
Multiploid
spiegeln durchaus die Aggressivität des Tumors wider, wie auch in der wissenschaftlichen Literatur nachzulesen ist. Wenn dieser Unsinn zutreffen würde, dann könntest Du auch, wie man im badischen auf dem Lande sagt, den GS den Hasen füttern, denn es gilt auch der Umkehrschluss Die DNA-Ploidie korreliert mit dem GS. [knut.krueger@LowRoad,30.Mai2012]

Hallo Heribert und Hansjörg:-
Nun lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf und bringt nicht gleich so extreme Beispiele. Jule hat sicherlich auch einen Kopf und kann erkennen oder sich informieren, ob ein Mittel oder eine Behandlung die Chance einer Besserung hat oder ob es nur Abzocke ist. Ich nehme zur Vorbeugung gegen Metastasen z.Zt MCP (modifiziertes Citrus Pektin) und in Intervallen Amanita phalloides in homöopathischer Dosis. Das kostet mich einschließlich einiger NEMs (Granatapfel, Selen, Vit.E) monatlich maximal 150 Euro. Ob es etwas bringt, hoffe ich, weiss es aber nicht. Auf jeden Fall fahre ich damit nicht schlechter als mit der mir von der Leitlinie vorgegebenen maximalen Hormonblockade, von der ich weiss, dass sie mich MIT SICHERHEIT in die nur noch schwer therapierbare Hormonresistenz treibt. Da will ich nicht hin. Gruß, Reinardo [Reinardo@Heribert&BurgerH,30.Mai2012]

..Du magst, lieber Andi, nach diesem ersten Auseinanderklabustern Deiner wohl mit ehrlichem Glauben an die Richtigkeit dieser von Dir eingestellten Publikationen erkennen, dass schon noch etwas mehr Beweiskraft erforderlich ist, um meinen Glauben an die Aussagefähigkeit einer DNA-Ploidie-Befundung zu erschüttern. [Harald_1933@LowRoad,30Mai2012]

Zitat von *knut.krueger* : Lieber Wilhelm, Dein PCa-Werdegang ist schon außergewöhnlich, von der Norm abweichend. Deshalb bist Du auch nicht die Statistik sondern ein bedauerlicher Einzelfall und in der Gaußverteilung ...
Lieber Knut, diese Glockenkurve ist immer wieder schön anzuschauen.
Du bist ja der Mathematiker hier, ich bin nur der Architekt, der die Dinge ahnt, aber niemals weiss ...
Also: Nimmt man diese Grafik mit den 1'000 Punkten und bildet draus eine Glockenkurve, fällt auf, dass im Zentrum die Gesunden mit wenig PSA liegen, dann, nach Aussen hin die Gesunden mit Viel PSA, also die fürderhin genervten mit Krebsverdacht bzw. Jene, die ohnehin an was anderem gestorben sind, und ganz aussen jeweils die dunkelblauen Übertherapierten bzw. die dunkelroten, trotz Therapie Verstorbenen. Und ganz weit draussen, hoffentlich noch länger nicht bei den Dunkelroten, lieg eben ich, vollkommen irrelevant für die Turnerei mit Zahlen und Tabellen, wie im übrigen jeder andere Einzelfall auch.
Zieht man zudem in Betracht, dass PCa eine sehr vielfältige Krankheit ist (Gleason Score, Ploidie, Metastasierung ...) kann man zum Schluss kommen, dass die Früherkennung tatsächlich wenig bringt ...
Dass mein Fall tatsächlich weit ausserhalb der "Norm" zu liegen scheint, merke ich immer, wenn hier - zu Recht - geschrieben wird, man habe sooo viel Zeit zur Abklärung. Klar wird das in den meisten Fällen so sein, und mich hätte eine RPE am Tage nach der Biopsie wohl ebensowenig geheilt, wie die tatsächlich drei Monate später durchgeführte OP. Trotzdem werd ich immer ganz kribbelig, wenn ich von dieser ach so langsamen Progression lese: Statistisch stimmts, im Einzelfall eben auch mal nicht.
Wohl deswegen schreib ich ganz gerne von der Aussagekraft VZ, die sich ja so einfach ermitteln lässt mit diesen famosen Excel-Tabellen*. Meinem Doctor hab ich's auch gezeigt. Er behilft sich seit Jahren mit m.E. sehr aussagekräftigen Handskizzen des PSA-Verlaufs. Durch die bin ich überhaupt erst draufgekommen, meinen Präoperativen PSA-Verlauf mal näher unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Sehr interessant, doch helfen tut es nicht, weder mir, noch sonstjemandem: Die Statistik spricht dagegen, ebenso wie gegen jeden anderen Rat, den Betroffene aus ihren persönlichen PCa-Einzelerfahrungen geben - leider. [knut.krueger@Hvielemi,31.Mai2012]

*Dreifach-Therapie bei Knochenmetastasen?*
Ich bin 59 Jahre alt und bei mir wurde eine Prostata-Karzinom festgestellt: Gleason-Score 4+4, ein verdächtiger Lymphknoten, 3 Metastasen im Becken. Sonst bin ich gesund (Herz-Kreislauf).
Mein Urologe schlägt nun eine systemische Behandlung vor (Hormonentzug und Radiotherapie des Skeletts), ein weiterer von mir zu Rate gezogener Urologe (Klinikarzt) möchte zusätzlich die Prostata und ggf. Lymphknoten entfernen. Er sagt, auch wenn dieser Therapieansatz umstritten ist, sei er angesichts meines geringen Alters in meinem Falle angezeigt. Mein niedergelassener Urologe gibt zu Bedenken, dass die Nebenwirkungen einer OP wohl schwerwiegender sind als der statistisch nicht wirklich signifikante Erfolg der Dreifach-Therapie und hält den Vorschlag für "experimentelle Onkologie".
Beide Ärzte sagen, letztlich muss ich das entscheiden, und die Argumente beider klingen überzeugend. Ich bin also ratlos. [peters,31.Mai2012]

இڿڰۣ---﻿

----------


## dillinger

(Für mich) Lesenswertes aus Forumsbeiträgen (Juni2012)

Und noch eine persönliche Anmerkung zu AS. Bei Vorliegen der Voraussetzung peridiploid und Teilungsrate < 5 % würde ich persönlich bei den heutigen Lebenserwartungen und sonst guten Gesundheitsstand mich frühestens bei Diagnose mit 75 zu diesem Schritt entschließen. Ansonsten würde ich immer eine kurative Therapie durchführen gemäß dem Spruch von LudwigS Einen Kaminbrand löscht man auch sofort und wartet nicht bis der Dachstuhl brennt.
Gruß Knut. [knut.krueger@LowRoad,01.Jun2012]


Du fragst nach dem Ziel meiner letzten Reise, also jener, von der man nochmal zurückkommen könnte, bevor man dann aufbricht ins Nichts.
Je nun, das hängt wohl sehr von den dannzumaligen gesundheitlichen Möglichkeiten ab und von der Jahreszeit. Mein Favorit wäre allerdings dieses Haus:
Das ist meines.
Es wartet leise und der Rasen - einer der nördlichsten in Finnisch Lappland - wird nur selten gepflegt. Den möchte ich nochmal mähen, dass das Haus wieder bewohnt aussieht. Die jungen Hasen aus dem umliegenden Buschland spielen so gerne darauf! Im Winter sind sie dann weiss und hinterlassen ihre Spuren im Schnee, denen magere Füchse folgen. Und im Sommer wachsen vor dem Haus orange Lilien, die die Rentiere im Vorbeitraben abbeissen.
Ganz hinten im lockeren Kiefernwald kann man dann eines fernen Tages meine Asche ausstreuen mit Blick zum Polarstern, zur Mitternachtssonne und zum Nordlicht.
Sehen werde ich das nicht mehr, aber jene, die die Asche streuen. Hvielemi [Hvielemi@Harald_1933,03Jun2012]


Hallo Hvielemi:-
Die lautesten Proteste gegen die bösen Alternativ-Mediziner gibt es von Schulmedizinern, die selbst keine überzeugenden Therapien anzubieten haben. Der Gang zur Alternativmedizin ist auch eine Abstimmung mit den Füßen.
Dabei denke ich als selbst Betroffener natürlich an Prostatakrebs. Warum gibt es denn wohl so viele Selbsthilfegruppen? Weil die Betroffenen unzufrieden sind und nach Besserungen Ausschau halten. In der Kardiologie oder in der Zahnmedizin, wo wir exzellente Qualitätsstandards vorfinden, gibt es die nicht, weil kein Bedarf besteht.
Analysieren wir einmal, was an den angebotenen Therapien für Prostatakrebs gut ist. Guter Standard sind die chirurgischen und strahlentherapeutischen Verfahren. In einem komplizierten körperlichen Bereich um Blase, Prostata, Darm machen die Chirurgen mit guter Erfahrung auch gute Arbeit. Das Gleiche kann man von den Strahlentherapeuten sagen. Beide Therapiebereiche haben in den letzten 10 Jahren einen Meilensprung nach vorn gemacht.
Ganz schlecht hingegen und für das Ansehen der Urologie bestimmend ist das Monitoring der Krankheit durch niedergelassene Urologen. Das beginnt schon bei der Beratung der Neubetroffenen und endet bei der Behandlung der Schwerstbetroffenen mit Metastasen. Ohne mich hier im Detail auszulassen erwähne ich nur die grobschlächtigen und gefährlichen Stanzbiopsien, die unvollkommene Bestandsaufname bei der Erstdiagnostik, die vielen unnötigen Operationen, den missbräuchlichen Einsatz der Hormontherapie. Da gibt es Medikamente, die zu Nekrosen führen und bei denen Männern Brüste wachsen. Wer als neu Betroffener nicht selbst sich informiert, die Therapien nicht mit plant und steuert, der ist bei Prostatakrebs verratzt.
Schliesslich ist da der Mangel an Ausbildung und Fortbildung bei den Urologen. Kann mir jemand einen Urologen nennen, der Steven B. Strum gelesen hat, das noch immer beste Standardwerk über die Möglichkeiten der Diagnose und Therapie von Prostatakrebs? Das mit viel Mühe vom Bundesverband BPS vor 10 Jahren ins Deutsche übersetzte und zum Verkauf angebotene Buch von Strum hat sich verkauft wie saures Bier und ist z.T. an Vortragsreisende verschenkt worden. Von allem, was neu ist, wie der DNA-Zytometrie, wollen die Urologen doch nichts wissen, verschanzen sich hinter einer kaum überwindbaren Mauer von "Evidenz-basiert". Nach Atlanta fährt die Crème der Crème der deutschen Urologie mit leeren Händen (was erforscht eigentlich die deutsche Krebsforschung?), kupfert ab, was in Amerika sich tut und verkauft das in ihrer "Expertenrunde" nach der AUA in einer Weise, als ob sie sich selbst etwas ausgedacht hätten. Diese Reisen kosten Unsummen an Geld, welches von der Allgemeinheit irgendwie aufgebracht werden muss, und was uns da vermittelt wird, ist gar wenig und hätte auch per Memorandum nach Deutschland übermittelt werden können..
Angesichts dieser Zustände, die natürlich nur erkennen und zu bewerten vermag, wer sich gut informiert und zudem intelligent ist, kann es doch nicht verwundern, wenn Erkrankte sich alternartiven Behandlungen zuwenden. Wenn diese auch oft nichts bringen, erfahren sie von Alternativärzten zumindest Zuwendung und Menschlichkeit. Ein Schlüsselerlebnis für mich war das Schicksal der Yvonne Wussow. In ihrem Buch "Mit mir nicht" schildert sie ihre Erfahrungen mit der Schulmedizin. Der Yvonne Wussow, intelligent, attraktiv, künstlerisch begabt, wollten die Schulmediziner die Brust abschneiden und mit Chemotherapie behandeln. Ihr sehnlicher Wunsch war es aber, noch ein Kind zu haben und zu erleben. Das hat sie auch geschafft und mit alternativer Behandlung den Krebs immerhin 15 Jahre aufhalten können. Bei Brustkrebs haben die Zustände in den letzten 10 Jahren wesentlich sich verbessert. Das findet jeder bestätigt, der in dem blauen Bändchen der Deutschen Krebshilfe über Brustkrebs nachliest. Nur bei Prostatakrebs liegt noch vieles im Argen. Ich wundere mich immer: Da sitzen Urologen und Frauenärzte in den Kliniken doch täglich in der Kantine beisammen. Kommt da nicht mal einer der Urologen auf den Gedanken zu fragen: "Wie macht Ihr das eigentlich?"
Was MONITOR und andere Magazine an Abzocke bei Krebspatienten bringen, sind extreme Fälle, die auch viel Angst und Gutgläubigkeit der Patienten voraussetzen. Da muss man halt vorsichtig und misstrauisch sein. Das muss man bei schulmedizinischer Behandlung von Prostatakrebs aber auch. Reinardo [Reinardo@Hvielemi,06Jun2012]


Hallo Hvielemi:-
Ich kann Dich in Deinem Interesse nur warnen, Dich in den Bannkreis dieses bei Privatärzten beliebten Themas hineinziehen zu lassen, denn Du verlierst dadurch Zeit und Gedankenkraft, Dich mit wesentlichen, leider teils noch ungenügend erforschten Aspekten unserer Krankheit zu befassen. Ich war persönlich anwesend, als Professor Miller von der Charité Berlin sowohl in einem Vortrag vor der Selbsthilfegruppe Berlin als auch bei einem Patiententag in der Kongresshalle aufgrund von Untersuchungen mitteilte, dass die Überlebenszeiten bei intermittierender Hormontherapie nicht besser seien als bei kontinuierlicher Hormontherapie und der Unterschied nur in vorübergehender Erholung von den Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie zu sehen sei. Das wird auch von einem so guten Beobachter von Krankheitsverläufen wie Patrick Walsh bestätigt, der schreibt, dass, wie immer man die Hormontherapie auch ausrichtet, das Endergebnis das Gleiche sei. Es ist nun einmal leider so, dass die Lebenserwartung von uns Betroffenen nicht von der Portionierung des Hormonentzugs abhängt sondern von der Anteilsmenge und der Malignität der auf Hormonentzug nicht reagierenden Krebszellen.
In diesem Kontexrt würde es mehr Sinn machen zu untersuchen, ob das Belassen von einem Anteil hormonsensibler Krebszellen das Gesamtüberleben nicht sogar erhöhen würde, weil nach den Untersuchungen der Zytopathologen die Krebszellen im gemischten Verbund zueinander eine wachstumshemmende Tendenz zeigen. Ich zitiere aus dem Schreiben Prof. Böckings an einen SHG-Leiter: "... ist es wichtig zu wissen, dass es zwischen diesen unterschiedlich bösartigen Zellen in einem Karzinom ein gewisses Gleichgewicht gibt. Eliminiert man therapeutisch die relativ harmlosen Grad-1 Tumorzellen, so schafft man Platz für die bösartigeren Grad-4 Tumorzellen."
Mit diesen Fragen sich (endlich!) auseinanderzusetzen hielte ich in Deinem und meinem Interesse für sinnvoller als immer wieder mit der hinreichend erforschten Frage "IADT versus CADT" ein medizinwissenschaftliches Hochamt zu zelebrieren. Gruß, Reinardo [Reinardo@Hvielemi,09Jun2012]

*
Wessen Interesse?* 
Zitat von *Reinardo* 
Hallo Hvielemi:- Ich kann Dich in Deinem Interesse nur warnen ...
... der Unterschied nur in vorübergehender Erholung von den Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie zu sehen sei.

Danke, ich brauche Deine Warnung nicht.
Ich lebe gegenwärtig "nur" in der "vorübergehender Erholung von den Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie".

"... ist es wichtig zu wissen, dass es zwischen diesen unterschiedlich bösartigen Zellen in einem Karzinom ein gewisses Gleichgewicht gibt. Eliminiert man therapeutisch die relativ harmlosen Grad-1 Tumorzellen, so schafft man Platz für die bösartigeren Grad-4 Tumorzellen." 

Das ist Mist.
"Bösartigere" Zellen werden auch im Verbund mit "harmloseren" Zellen schneller wachsen.
Sonst wären sie ja nicht "bösartiger". Somit werden sie im Tumor jedenfalls die Oberhand gewinnen.
Durch Verzicht auf AHT ist noch keiner geheilt worden.
Siehe dazu die Überlagerung einer jahrelangen Verdoppelungszeit durch eine von lediglich acht Wochen in meinem PSA-Verlauf vor der RPE.
Jetzt, 21 Monate später hab ich wieder dieselbe VZ von acht Wochen. Daran hat weder die RPE, noch die Androgensuppression etwas geändert.
Aber innert dieser 21 Monaten wäre ich ohne Therapie wohl gestorben.
Tot, und Du, lieber Reinardo könntest mir Dein Mantra nicht vorbeten und mir nicht vorgaukeln, es gebe (stets unbenannte) Lösungen.
Ohne Heilung durch OP oder Strahl wird sich Jeder früher oder später in den Hormonentzug flüchten.
Zuallererst Du.
Warum willst Du mir das ausschwätzen?
Wo ist die Alternative? - Fischöl? Hvielemi [Hvielemi@Reinardo,09Jun2012] 


Zitat von *Eheweib* 
Dann ist er eingeschlafen, aber ich grüble weiter. Ich fühle mich hilflos, Versagen kommt ihn mir hoch. 

Wieso Versagen, liebe Carmen?
Er ist eingeschlafen. Also hat ihn dein Berühren, dein Streicheln beruhigt.
Das ist viel für einen, den die Sterbensangst gepackt hat.

Was Du sonst noch tun kannst:
Mit Deinem Mann über das Sterben sprechen;
Tagsüber, nicht Nachts, wenn er von der Angst überwältigt ist.
Das Sterben haben wir alle zu erwarten,
ob an Krebs oder an was anderem,
früher oder später.
Weshalb sollte man sich davor fürchten? Hvielemi [Hvielemi@Eheweib,09Jun2012]



Hallo Hvierlemi:- "Mein" Mantra gibt es nicht. Ich zitiere mit eigenen Worten nur die Lehre staatlich anerkannter Onkologen. Nur selten versuche ich, diese für praktische Anwendung zu interpretieren. Da vieles, was hier im Forum geschrieben wird, nicht nur Dich und mich sondern ein breiteres Publikum interessiert, mache ich mir überhaupt die Mühe, auf Deine gehässige Replik zu antworten.
Natürlich rate ich nicht vom Hormonentzug generell ab sondern versuche nur klarzumachen, dass diese Therapie mit mehr Umsicht und Verstand für die Folgen und Interdependenzen angewendet werden sollte. Und dies auch nicht aus eigener Wissensvollkommenheit sondern aufgrund der Lektüre von Texten, die mir plausibel erscheinen.
Nach meiner Meinung hast Du Dich in einem Geflecht von PSA, Verdoppelungszeiten, Velocity und vermeintlichen +/- Effekten auf Deinen Krebs verfangen und glaubst, mit einer besonders raffinierten Vorgehensweise beim Hormonentzug Dir Überlebensvorteile zu verschaffen. Vergiss es! Warum fragst Du nicht einmal den Professor, der Dich vor Jahren operiert hat, warum die versprochene Heilung nicht erfolgt ist? Es schien doch alles so klar und hoffnungsvoll? Und nun läufst Du nach meiner Einschätzung wieder Gefahr, mit Deiner Hormonentzugsstrategie in trügerischen Gewässern zu stranden.
Ich will Dir aber auch praxisbeogen antworten, was ich mache (ebenfalls Gleason 4+5). Ich schlucke, wenn ich verreise, ein paar Tage vorher Casodex 50, um Beschwerden unterwegs vorzubeugen. Und vor dem nächsten Termin bei der Urologin nehme ich 10 Tage lang Casodex 150, um mit erniedrigtem PSA den nervigen Ermahnungen über eine "notwendige Therapie" zu entgehen. Ich tue also wenig gegen meinen Krebs, aber mit Massnahmen zur Vorbeugung gegen Metastasen, NEMs, gesunder Ernährung und täglicher Bewegung viel für meine Gesundheit.  Gruß, Reinardo [Reinarde@Hvielemi,09Jun2012]


Zitat von *Reinardo* 
Ich will Dir aber auch praxisbezogen antworten, was ich mache (ebenfalls Gleason 4+5). Ich schlucke, wenn ich verreise, ein paar Tage vorher Casodex 50, um Beschwerden unterwegs vorzubeugen. Und vor dem nächsten Termin bei der Urologin nehme ich 10 Tage lang Casodex 150, um mit erniedrigtem PSA den nervigen Ermahnungen über eine "notwendige Therapie" zu entgehen. Ich tue also wenig gegen meinen Krebs, aber mit Massnahmen zur Vorbeugung gegen Metastasen, NEMs, gesunder Ernährung und täglicher Bewegung viel für meine Gesundheit.

Naja, Reinhard, wenn man die 80 gerissen hat, kann man sicher alles machen, auch dieses.
Mit "Rein in die Kartoffeln - Raus aus den Kartoffeln" kann kann man sich dann sogar erhöhten Selektionsdruck auf die Krebszellen und mit Casodex und Gleason 4+5 das Risiko einer Androgenrezeptormutation leisten. Gruss Ludwig [LudwigS@Reinardo,09Jun2012]


Zitat von *Reinardo* 
Warum fragst Du nicht einmal den Professor, der Dich vor Jahren operiert hat, warum die versprochene Heilung nicht erfolgt ist? Es schien doch alles so klar und hoffnungsvoll?

Hmm, so einen Professor hab ich nie kennengelernt. Ich wurde von meinem Urologen operiert vor noch nicht mal zwei Jahren. 'Heilung' hat der nie versprochen, sondern als erwünschten und durchaus möglichen Ausgang in Aussicht gestellt. Dass es auch anders rauskommen könnte, hat er mir klar und deutlich gesagt. 
Zitat von Reinardo: Und nun läufst Du nach meiner Einschätzung wieder Gefahr, mit Deiner Hormonentzugsstrategie in trügerischen Gewässern zu stranden.

Was sollte daran trügerisch sein?
Wenn ich mit anderen systemischen Therapien oder lokaler Behandlung von Rezidiv und allfälligen Metastasen nicht durchkomme, zieh ich halt irgendwann die Notbremse, spätestens, wenn mich Beschwerden dazu zwingen. Einen klar begründeten Grenzwert nennt mir ja niemand. Mir ist auch bewusst, dass dann irgendwann die Hormonunabhängikeit eintreten kann. Dazu brauch ich ja nur die Patientenleitlinien zu lesen: die geben grad mal zwei Jahre, was ich in 3 Monaten erreicht haben werde. ("Nach einigen Jahren entstehen Tumorzellen, die auch hormonunabhängig wachsen können. Das ist nach durchschnittlich zwei Jahren der Fall, ist aber von Mann zu Mann sehr unterschiedlich.")
Besonders raffiniert ist an dieser wenig hoffnungsfrohen Perspektive nix, zumal bis jetzt durchweg die weniger erfreulichen Varianten eingetreten sind.

Fischöl hat mir der Hausarzt gegeben, und ich schluck brav und täglich so einen Gelatinebollen, geh viel Wandern, ernähre mich abwechslungsreich. Mehr hat anscheinend niemand zu bieten. Ich denke, mit einer Strategie des mittleren Pessimismus "strande" ich durchaus nicht "in trügerischen Gewässern".
Im Gegenteil:
Ich nehme den Tag, geniesse, was er mir gibt - und da ist viel zu geniessen!
Das Leben findet heute statt, nicht in kommenden, vermeintlich besseren Tagen.

Dennoch danke für Deine Ermahnungen.
Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute,
Hvielemi

Ach, noch was:
Zitat von Reinardo: Ich will Dir aber auch praxisbezogen antworten, was ich mache (ebenfalls Gleason 4+5). Ich schlucke, wenn ich verreise, ein paar Tage vorher Casodex 50, um Beschwerden unterwegs vorzubeugen. Und vor dem nächsten Termin bei der Urologin nehme ich 10 Tage lang Casodex 150, um mit erniedrigtem PSA den nervigen Ermahnungen über eine "notwendige Therapie" zu entgehen. Ich tue also wenig gegen meinen Krebs, aber mit Massnahmen zur Vorbeugung gegen Metastasen, NEMs, gesunder Ernährung und täglicher Bewegung viel für meine Gesundheit.

Naja, Bicalutamid, um meinen Urologen im Ungewissen zu lassen über meinen wahren Zustand, würde mir schon nicht einfallen.
Als Vorbeugung bei Reisen find ich das einen ganz originellen Vorschlag. Das merk ich mir, mindestens könnte man das Zeug dabeihaben.

Deinen Gleason 4+5 konnte ich leider Deinem Profil nicht entnehmen, auch nicht,
dass Dein "22.01.2011 Beginn Bicalutamid tgl.150 mg" nach Belieben intermittierend sei.
Ich wünsch Dir sehr, dass Dein therapeutisches Minimalprogramm Dir noch lange über die Runden helfe. H [Hvielemi@Reinardo,09Jun2012]



Hallo,
Wenn einem ein neues Thema, ein neuer Thread nicht so richtig geglückt ist, dann überlegt man, ob es sich lohnt, diesen fortzusetzen. Da ich diesen nun nicht als Foto- oder Reisewettbewerb gestartet hatte, möchte ich ihn auch nicht so enden lassen.
Nachdem im Forum ernsthaft über den grünblauen Sud als Therapie gegen PK gesprochen wurde, war es meine Intention, darauf aufmerksam zu machen

Es gibt nicht die simple alternative LösungEs gibt nicht das Naturprodukt, das noch gleich für alle Krebsvarianten geeignet ist 
Mit meiner erfundenen Geschichte wollte ich zeigen, wie leicht es bei entsprechender Gestaltung ist, den größten Klamauk glaubhaft zu machen.
Im Fernsehen sind Spontanheilungen immer wieder ein beliebtes Thema, die es vielleicht auch gibt

mit blaugrüner Knoblauchbrühemit Hakaoder mit, wie berichtet wurde, nach zweimonatige Ernährung nur mit alten, trockenen Brötchen in Wasser eingelegtoder mit .. 
Ich bestreite nicht die Existenz der Spontanheilung, aber diese ist nicht planbar. Gruß Knut[knut.krueger,12Jun2012]



Zitat von *Hvielemi* Falls Du Dich für eine AHT entscheidest, zu Beginn eine 1-Monatsspritze machen lassen.
Naja, der Ordnung halber sei gesagt, dass zu Beginn als erstes paar Tage lang ein Antiandrogen (Flutamid, Casodex) genommen werden sollte wenn die Spritze ein Agonist wie Enantone, Eligard oder Zoladex ist.
Anders sieht das aus wenn ein Antagonist wie Abarelix oder Degarelix verschrieben würde.
Da entfällt das "Flare up", das kurzzeitige Beschleunigen der Erkrankung.
Sicher ist der Androgenentzug ein gravierender Eingriff in den Hormonhaushalt des Mannes.
Ich war 15 Monate "ziemlich fertig".
Ein Freund von mir macht das schon 3 Jahre und steckt das locker weg. Gruss Ludwig [LudwigS,16Jun2012]



Zitat von *Daniel Schmidt* Kein Problem, wir verstehen uns.:-)
Ihre PSA-Dynamik macht mir allerdings etwas Sorgen.
Was haben Sie als Nächstes vor?

Danke, dass Sie an mich denken, Herr Schmidt!
Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen einen weiteren PSA-Wert messen lassen.
Nach gehabter Dynamik wird der so um 3 - 3.5 liegen, was mir auch Sorge macht.
Anfang Juli werde ich dann in Heidelberg ein PSMA-PET bekommen.
Daraus hoffe ich, Aufschlüsse über das nächste Handeln zu bekommen.
Lokale Interventionen, systemische Massnahmen?
Man wird sehen.
Frischverliebt, wie ich bin, möchte ich lieber nicht in dieses graue Tal der AHT niedersinken.
Aber das ist - ich weiss - bei meiner Situation auf längere Zeit kaum zu machen.
Lieben, Leben, Lebenszeit und Lebensqualität:
Alles zusammen geht wohl nicht.
In leichter Sorge, Hvielemi [Hvielemi@Daniel Schmidt,18Jun2012]
PS zum Leben:
Heute mal keine Bergblumen.
Frische Bilder hätt ich schon, aber hier keine Verbindung, die für den Upload reicht.
Jetzt geh ich Wandern, mit 'ihr', wie denn sonst!?
Carpe diem!


..Die Vorgänge, die zu einer Metastasierung führen scheinen äußerst komplex zu sein.
Die Hypothesen zur Existenz und Beteilung von Tumorstammzellen sind Neuland für mich, was bedeutet, dass ich mich damit beschäftigen muss.
Ein "mündiger" Patient zu sein, wird zur Vollzeitbeschäftigung! 
Grüße Helmut [helmut (i)@Hans-J,19.Jun2012]



..Stehe in 2 Wochen vor der Entscheidung "nächste Intermittierung" oder "nächste Eligard", nachdem mein PSA 6 Monate unter Nachweisgrenze ist. Möchte eigentlich wieder pausieren aber bin jetzt doch etwas verunsichert 
Falls und wenn Du aussteigst:
Geniesse jeden Tag, den Du ohne Grauschleier erleben darfst!
Diese Tage könnten 'teuer' sein, gemessen in Lebenszeit, also sollten sie es Wert sein.

Ich steh wohl vor der gegenteiligen Entscheidung:
Wiedereinsteigen oder noch ein paar Sommerwochen LEBEN, statt graues, _vielleicht_ längeres Überleben.

Russisch Roulette ist ein Scheissspiel: [Tabelle von Hvielemi´s PSA-Verlauf (wurde nicht eingebettet, Anm. Red.)]

Vielleicht gibt es Alternativen, aber das seh ich erst kommenden Mittwoch nach dem PET in Heidelberg,
dann werde ich (vielleicht) wissen, zu welcher Gruppe ich gehöre ...
... und dann ist eh alles anders bei mir, ich bin ja nicht die Quintessenz einer Statistik.

_Tu ne quaesieris (scire nefas) quem mihi, quem tibi
finem di dederint, Leuconoe, nec Babylonios
temptaris numeros. Ut melius quicquid erit pati!_*
...
_Carpe diem!_
*Frage nicht (denn Wissen ist unmöglich), welches Ende die Götter mir, welches sie dir,
Leukonoe, zugedacht haben, und versuche dich nicht an babylonischen Berechnungen!
Wie viel besser ist es doch, was immer kommen wird, zu ertragen!
...
Nimm den Tag! 
Horaz

Hvielemi [Hvielemi@Klaus(A),30.Jun2012]

இڿڰۣ---﻿

----------


## dillinger

(Für mich) Lesenswertes aus Forumsbeiträgen (Juli2012)

Vielen Dank Hartmut,
für diesen ausgezeichneten Beitrag. Der schwierige Zusammenhang zwischen "gesund" und "krank" wird klar und deutlich - auch für den Laien - dargestellt. Ausgehend von der Überzeugung, Medizin sei keine Wissenschaft - im streng naturwissenschaftlichem Sinn - sondern eine Sammlung von Erfahrungen, wird eindrucksvoll belegt. Was wir seit der Antike im Bereich der Medizin beobachten, kann immer nur das erkennen, was uns das Hilfsmittel zur Verfügung stellt und was geistreiche Hirne weiterzuentwickeln in der Lage sind. Die eigene Erfahrung, mit der eigenen Gesundheit bzw. Krankheit sowie mit derjenigen von vielen Menschen während eines langen Berufslebens finde ich bestätigt im Rat, daß jeder Patient "den systemischen Charakter der Erkrankung im Blick haben" sollte. Erst durch die Möglichkeit der modernen Datenerfassung in Form großer Datenbanken wird die Erkenntnis des Individuums ("meiner Erfahrung nach...") überprüfbar und es können sinnvolle Folgerungen gezogen werden. Ich verweise dabei auf David Agus, End of Illness. Das Ende der Krankheit...eine phantastische Idee.

Nochmals herzlichen Dank für den klaren Beitrag. W.Rellok [W.Rellok@hartmuth,03Jul2012]


Fest steht - die 3-fache Hormontherapie ist eine hochwirksame Therapie mit extremer PSA-Absenkung.
Dazu braucht man sich nur mal die Zahlen in meinem PSA-Diagramm (siehe unten meine Links) anzusehen.
Das GNRH-Analogon, veraltet LHRH-Analogon, verabreicht in Spritzenform, reduziert die Testosteronerzeugung der Hoden bis zum Kastratniveau.
Um den Rest (etwa 10%) aus den Nebennieren "kümmern" sich die beiden anderen Komponenten, verabreicht in Tablettenform.
Das "Abriegeln" der Prostata ist immer noch die Hauptvariante der medikamentösen Behandlung mit dem Ziel des Fernhaltens wachstumsfördernder hormoneller Androgene des Mannes von der Prostata.
Damit lassen sich allerdings nur diese Zellen beeindrucken, die für Wachstum und Teilung hormonelle Substanzen noch benötigen.
Und das ist von Mann zu Mann, je nach Krankheitsfortschritt, unterschiedlich und man müsste es eigentlich vorher ermitteln.
Und das gilt für den Einsatz als Ersttherapie, als Begleittherapie zur Bestrahlung oder als Nachfolgetherapie nach versagter OP und/oder Bestrahlung.
Die Frage ist, was wäre dann die Alternative in der medikamentösen Palette gegen den Prostatakrebs.
Also verabreicht man die Medikamente zur Testosteronunterdrückung auf Verdacht und schaut mal was passiert.
Hormonmanipulationen sind aber nicht nur therapeutisches sondern auch diagnostisches Werkzeug.
Ich habe hier bei über 100 Leibowitz-Patienten (USA), die die 3-fache Hormontherapie als Ersttherapie (nur in diesem Fall heisst sie DHB) gemacht haben, die Verläufe von LudwigS und HorstK (beide haben diese Therapie als Ersttherapie gemacht) eingezeichnet.
An dem Wiederanstieg sieht man deutlichst, dass die Ausgangssituation vor der Therapie bei beiden extrem unterschiedlich war.
http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/587...udwighorst.jpg
Beide haben eine lokale Therapie nachgeschoben - wenn auch mit unterschiedlichem Erfolg.
Möglich ist bei Horst aber auch, dass nach Bewertung seiner OP der Chirurg einen schlechten Tag hatte oder er mit der vorbehandelten, gewebeveränderten Prostata nicht zurecht kam - oder erst was bei der OP ausgebüchst ist.
Der Varianten sind viele. Gruss Ludwig [LudwigS, 15.Juli2012]


Ohne despektierlich sein zu wollen, mir kommt es manchmal wie im Mittelalter vor als den Leuten gesagt wurde: Wenn Du nicht jeden Sonntag in die Kirche gehst kommst Du in die Hoelle. Dann dazu die Schreckensbilder von Hoelle in den Bildern in der Kirche, naja dann geht man mal besser hin, das will man ja nicht riskieren und kostet ja nicht so viel.
Wie bei den Messungen, 100% Genauigkeit gibt es nicht, aber zumindest eine Wahrscheinlichkeit waere doch ganz gut. Also, besser gefragt waere bei meinen Fragen wenn man hinzufuegt: Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, zB dass man nach einem Rezidiv innerhalb von 5, 10, 15 Jahren an Symptomen zu leiden hat? Was sind im schlimmsten Fall die Symptome? Wenn die Prostata schonmal raus ist kann es wohl kein Probleme mehr mit dem Wasser lassen geben weil die nur durch die vergroesserte Prostata zustanden kommen welche die Harnroehre zuquetscht. Also, was sonst und wie schnell? Es gibt doch sicherlich einige Leute die nicht behandlen, wieso studiert man die nicht? Dann gibt es zahlreiche Maenner bei denen post-mortem ein Karzinom gefunden wurde, die Zeit ihres Lebens nicht die geringsten Probleme damit hatten. Was fuer PSA Werte hatten die eigentlich? So sicher bin ich mir gar nicht dass man immer etwas machen muss. Ich denke, Institutionen die mit vielen Patienten zu tun haben koennten die Informationen beschaffen die den Bereich in dem man glauben muss reduzieren koennte. Vielleicht gibt es die ja auch schon, gefaellt den Urologen nur nicht so sehr. Was wenn man schon weiss dass nur, sagen wir einfach mal, 1% der Rezidive zu realen Problemen fuehren?
Solche Fragen in obigen Zusammenhang d.h. "Was konkret passiert wenn ich nicht in die Kirche gehe? Was passiert im schlimmsten Fall? Was ist die Hoelle ganz konkret?" waeren Gotteslaesterung gewesen. Wer weiss, vielleicht wussten die Priester sogar dass es die Hoelle gar nicht gibt, aber das zuzugeben waere eine enorme Machteinbusse der Kirche gewesen. Unsere Priester sind die Urologen, sozusagen die Vermittler zwischen dem was da draussen wirklich los ist und dem was wir niederes Volk so glauben. Wieviel Information die Urologen wirklich haben wissen wir nicht, es wird uns eine vereinfachte message ueberliefert weil es zu kompliziert waere uns die Fachartikel vorzulegen. Die Leute im Mittelalter waren zumeist Analphabeten und man mass den Priestern die Kompetenz bei es besser zu wissen. Klar fuehlt man sich besser wenn man alles genau so macht wie es einem die Priester sagen. Aber die haben auch ihre eigenen Interessen und wollen auch nichts falsch machen. Wenn eine Urologe raten wuerde eher nichts zu machen und 3 Jahre spaeter ist der Patient tot, dann ist dieser Urologe dran. Es ist sicherer, einfach alle Patienten unter's Messer zu schicken oder in die Chemo, dann koennen die ihre Haende rein waschen.
Ich fuehle mich uebrigens auch besser etwas getan zu haben. Den staendigen Terror von aussen dass ich mein Leben auf's Spiel setze haette ich nicht ertragen koennen. Im Mittelalter haette auch niemand die Hatz ertragen als einziger nicht in die Kirche zu gehen.
Viele Paralleln zu Religion, sehr sehr kompliziert und in der Tat sehr stark eine Glaubensfrage......
Liebe Gruesse, Jan [juni1970,16.Juli2012]


 Hallo Jan,
es ist nun wirklich keine Glaubensfrage, sich mit den unterschiedlichen Therapieangeboten zum Prostatakarzinom auseinander zu setzen. Es ist vielmehr eine Wahrscheinlichkeitsfrage und damit verbunden, wie der jeweils Betroffene psychisch gestrickt ist, also wessen Aussage seinen Bedürfnissen am nächsten kommt.
Es ist auch nicht relevant bei bestimmten Parametern der Labordiagnostik die dritte Stelle hinter dem Komma zu bemühen, wenn es für die Therapiewahl keine Rolle spielt. Bei der unendlichen Zahl von individuellen biochemischen Unterschieden, können zwar 99,8% der Betroffenen von der Statistik profitieren, leider sind wir Beide von den tausend Betroffenen, die Zwei bei denen die Statistik nichts nützt.
In der Medizin gibt es die 100% eben nicht und wird es wegen der individuellen Unterschiede auch in Zukunft nicht geben. Also lassen wir das Philosophieren und ziehen wie bisher die Erfahrung unserer Ärzte zu Rate, auch dann noch, wenn wir festgestellt haben, sie sind nicht Gott, sondern Menschen wie Du und ich.
Herzliche Grüße, Heribert [Heribert@juni1970,16Juli2012]


Dass die längerfristige Hormontherapie Verlust an Lebensqualität bedeutet und dass die Patienten darunter heftig leiden können, bleibt ohne Zweifel. Daher darf man auch in der palliativen Situation die Ergebnisse der im ASCO gezeigten Studie nicht überbewerten. Manche Patienten würden gerne ein paar Monate kürzeres Überleben für weniger Nebenwirkungen gerne eintauschen, es bleibt eine persönliche Entscheidug. Anders ist es meines Erachtens in der kurativen Situation. Dort geht es schliesslich um Heilung.
*Herr Bolla hat das schön provokativ in einem Satz zusammengefasst: "It doesn't matter if you can still have an erection, if you are already dead."* [Daniel Schmidt Der Strahlentherapeut, 19Juli2012]


Zitat von *W.Rellok* 
*Fazit: Screeningbereitschaft wecken - auch beim jungen Patienten.*
Gerne, dann aber unter einheitlichen Bedingungen.

Auch ich bin hier in diesem Forum "Nichtbetroffener", "nur" Angehöriger und habe wegen dem Prostatakarzinom meines Vaters frühzeitig die Früherkennung in Anspruch genommen. Leider habe ich dabei haarsträubendes erlebt und gerade in der "Fachschaft" der Urologie meine größten Feinde entdeckt.
Ich habe mittlerweile 3 unterschiedliche urologische Praxen kennen lernen dürfen und alle waren nach dem gleichen Schema gestrickt: "business as usual" und dazu haben sie sich gerne auch der bewusst geschürten Angst bedient. Mit leicht vergrößerter Prostata habe ich im allgemeinen Tenor von allen Ärzten eine Horrorszenario mit Mitte 50 beschrieben bekommen um ja wieder bei der nächsten Früherkennung auf die kostenpflichtige "urologische Komplettuntersuchung" zurück zu greifen.
Die letzte Untersuchung habe ich daher bei meinem Hausarzt gemacht. Er ist bisher der einzige der hier eine gewisse Distanz zu den Ergebnissen wahrt und seltsamerweise für Ultraschall keine zusätzliche Vergütung verlangt. Auch die Kosten der PSA Bestimmung wird direkt von mir an das Labor bezahlt und für das Blutabzapfen verlangt mein Hausarzt auch keinen zusätzlichen Cent. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sein Finger genauso sensibel ist wie der des Fachmanns.
Fazit: Bezogen auf Vertrauen folge ich dem Instinkt meines Vaters (der ja noch seiner OP bei keinem Urologen mehr vorstellig war) und gehe zum meinem Hausarzt, dessen Vater mich schon als kleines Kind kannte! Tom [tom aus lu@W.Rellok,19Juli2012]


Die Überlegungen, so scharfsinnig sie auch zu sein scheinen, anerkennen nicht die Heterogenität des Krebses. Außer vielleicht ganz im Anfangsstadium ist der Prostatakrebs ein gemischt entdifferenzierter Krebs, dessen lebensgefährdende Komponente der Wirkung von Hormontherapie sich entzieht, und zwar Hormontherapie gleich welcher Art und Ausgestaltung. So tötet mit Hormontherapie man immer nur Quantität, nicht die zum Tode führende Qualität. Mit einem Leichtschussgewehr tötet man keinen Elefanten, gleich an welche Backen man den Gewehrkolben anlegt und wohin man zielt. Um wirklich etwas lebensverlängernd zu bewirken, muss schon mehr hinzukommen: eine Bestrahlung, eine (frühzeitige) Chemotherapie oder anderes.
Für mich ist wichtig, dass die wenigen Experten, denen ich vertraue und die wenigen (älteren) Studien, die mir glaubwürdig erscheinen, zu ähnlichen Schlussfolgerungen führen, obgleich die Autoren nichts voneinander wissen bzw.wussten. So favorisiert Leibowitz die frühzeitige Chemotherapie, wann immer ihm klar ist, dass die Hormontherapie zu kurz greift. Leibowitz sieht sein Ziel vorrangig im möglichst langen Erhalt der bisherigen Lebensqualität. Patrick Walsh hingegen ist ein radikaler Verfechter der Prostatektomie, der ganz auf Heilung setzt, weil er weiss, dass Hormontherapie allein lebensverlängernd nicht wirken kann. Dieses Wissen um die Selektivität in der Wirkungsweise findet aus pathologischer Sicht Bestätigung in den Forschungsergebnissen und Fallanalysen von Tribukait und Al-Abadi, wie man sie im Wissenschaftlichen Bericht über das Experten-Symposium an der Universität Bremen vom 12. Mai 2005 nachlesen kann. Dass es keinen Unterschied macht, ob man mit Hormontherapie früh beginnt oder erst bei Einsetzen von Beschwerden, war erstmals und überzeugend in der amerikanische Veterans Administration Cooperation Urology Research Study nachgewiesen worden. Dass auch kontinuierliche im Vergleich zu intermittierender Hormontherapie zu keinem Unterschied im Überleben führt, hatte auch Prof. Miller von der Charité Berlin in einer Studie nachgewiesen.
Zu all den späteren Studien und Expertenmeinungen, die hier von Lowroad, dem Strahlentherapeuten u. a. zum Beweise von Überlebensvorteilen der einen oder anderen Ausrichtung von Hormontherapie zitiert werden, würde ich sagen, dass diese kommerziell initiiert und für die praktische Anwendung von höchst zweifelhaftem Nutzen sind. Es geht den Initiatoren dieser "Studien" bei der Empfehlung einer frühzeitigen, kontinuierlichen und maximalen Hormontherapie nur ums Geld. Um nichts anderes als nur um Umsatz und ums Geld.  Reinardo [Reinardo, 20Juli2012]


Lieber Harald:-
Du wirst ja wohl nicht bestreiten können, dass die Tübinger Versuche sich sämtlich mit dem metastasierten, kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs vor, mit oder ohne Chemotherapie befassen. Und so sieht es doch auch an den meisten Stätten aus, wo in umständlichen, zeit- und sehr kostenaufwendigen Verfahren geforscht wird. Natürlich wird an zweit- und drittklassigen Orten oder weit weg von hier auch noch anderes erforscht, z.B. die Wirkung von MCP, grünem Thee, Granatapfelsaft oder mediterranem Ackerkraut, das Grundmuster ist aber so, wie ich es beschrieben habe. Und es sind alles Medikamente, die nicht in Richtung hin zu Gesundung führen sondern in Gegenrichtung hin zu einer Verlängerung der Agonie. Und belastend kommt hinzu, dass Voraussetzung für die Verfügbarkeit dieser Medikamente die Kastrationsresistenz ist. Das heisst, man nimmt angesichts der Nebenwirkungen und teils irreversiblen Folgeschäden der Hormontherapie auch als unabwendbar hin, dass die körperlichen Abwehrkräfte, physisch und psychisch, bereits ganz unten angekommen sind.
Was mich für die Zukunft sehr pessimistisch stimmt ist auch die Beobachtung, dass keine der Institutionen im Gesundheitswesen diese Fehlentwicklung in der Forschung erkennt oder erkennen will. Auch der mit den Interessen der Patienten befasste Bundesverband BPS schweigt oder erschöpft sich in der abstrakten Forderung nach "mehr Forschung". Das heisst auf klar Deutsch aber nur "mehr Geld". Da müsste ein Verband, der unsere Interessen vertritt, doch mit einer Liste von Forderungen auftreten, was konkret erforscht werden soll. Wenn Wil de Jongh uns jetzt noch etwas sagen könnte, dann würde er uns aus dem Grab zurufen: "Warum erforscht Ihr nicht, warum ich sterben musste? Was habe ich falsch gemacht?" Viele Male habe ich mir den Thread durchgelesen, als über seinen Tod unter Experten hier im Forum diskutiert wurde, aber zu therapeutisch relevanten Erkenntnissen haben die Experten es nicht gebracht.
Ab und an und bei Anlässen lese ich noch im alten Forum von 2004/2005, als ich mich für die Thematik zu interessieren begann. Damals herrschte hier im Forum noch eine Aufbruchstimmung, eine Revolte gegen schlechte Therapien und eine Suche nach Alternativen, wie sie sich auch in der Propagierung der Leibowitz'schen DHB äußerte. Hieran beteiligten sich damals auch Mitglieder des BPS-Vorstands, wurden sogar zu Meinungsführern. Heute herrscht vor eine anpasserische Tendenz, Unterwürfigkeit gegenüber "Experten"-Meinung, Jubel-Berichterstattung, und wer da nicht mitmacht wie ich, wird als "Ignorant mit selektivem Blick" niedergemacht. Es betrübt mich, dass auch Du dieser Partei angehörst. 
Gruß, Reinardo [Reinardo@Harald_1933,22Juli2012]


..Ich meine, Du hast mit Deinem Rückblick in die Anfangsjahre des BPS eine durchaus gangbare Überleitung in das aktuelle Geschehen getroffen. In vielen Bereichen des Lebens ist jedoch Anpassung angesagt. Hin und wieder kommt es auch zu Kompromissen. Mich allerdings in einen Topf mit den von Dir kritisierten Gremien und seinen Mitläufern zu werfen, zeugt von wenig Menschenkenntnis, die ich bislang glaubte bei Dir bemerkt zu haben. Die paar Monate, die Du nun schon länger als ich verleben durftest, können es doch nicht bewirkt haben, dass Du so kolossal daneben treten konntest. Bitte, tritt mal das Kupplungspedal kräftig durch und lege einen niedrigeren Gang ein. In einem anderen Thread habe ich gerade eingestellt, dass Stress Knochen anfälliger für Metastasen macht. Dir und Gisela wünsche ich Entspannung bei den angekündigten sonnigen Tagen in der kommenden Woche. Vergiß den Hut nicht! [Harald_1933@Reinardo,22Juli2012]


..Wenn ich jeder Ernährungs-Empfehlung folge, die da im Netz rumschwirrt, verhungere ich.
Kein rotes Fleisch, kein Fisch, Geflügel enthält zuviel Antibiotikum oder sonstwas, Gemüse ist Nitratgeschwängert, Brot von Saatgutbeizmittel kontaminiert, Obst ... und, und, und
[Hvielemi,25Juli2012]

இڿڰۣ---﻿

----------

